# Trying Clomid and IUI in January and Excited and Nervous. Anyone else?



## dojenstein

Hi ladies. I know there are some other threads on here about hormones and IUI but I thought I wanted to start one because I'm majorly freaked out and nervous. Don't get me wrong. I'm also excited. But I thought I would find some other people in the same boat and new to the journey that want some support, experience and encouragement as they enter this new phase of "assisted conception". I never thought I'd be here. But now that I am I need the support of others more than ever. I talk to my DF but he really can't relate. He jerks off in a cup and I have to be poked, prodded and have metal things shoved up my insides oh, and hormones. I just don't think they can relate. Anyway. I'm looking for people who just want to support, learn and encourage eachother through this next phase of TTC. All are welcome!


----------



## waitingongod1

Yes! I will start femera (like clomid) on monday. Iui on the Jan 30. What about yours? What meds will you be taking? I'm pretty nervous and excited too!


----------



## dojenstein

waitingongod1 said:


> Yes! I will start femera (like clomid) on monday. Iui on the Jan 30. What about yours? What meds will you be taking? I'm pretty nervous and excited too!

Hi Waiting! I'm so confused on this timeline thing. I'm supposed to start Clomid on day 3 of AF but (of course) for the first time in like forever she's 2 days late. And I wish that meant I was PG but today I got a BFN on a Wondfo. But I hate Wondfos so I brought a FRER to work (I'm such a dork). 

If AF is gonna come I just want her here already so I can get this process started already. The waiting is making me so anxious.


----------



## waitingongod1

I know I was praying for it to come this morning because I knew I wasn't pregnant because temp was falling. Haha I tried having sex! Suppose to help bring it on. I also will start femera day 3 if when I call doctor my time line works out for iui. Will you be doing a trigger shot?


----------



## Jennifer.

Hey ladies!! I too am starting IUI and Clomid this cycle and am super nervous and excited at the same time! AF Arrived today so on Monday I will go in for my US, Bloodwork and to get the script for Clomid.

dojenstein the same thing happened to me!! AF was 3 days late so I also got FRERS lol!


----------



## dojenstein

Waiting, yes I'll be doing an Ovidrel trigger shot. I still don't get how this whole process works. I guess they trigger you and then you come in the next day or so for the IUI. Eeeks. You?

Hi Jennifer. I'm about to be three days late. How did you get through the those BFN's? Tomorrow I'll be 3 days late. I'm actually having some wine tonight to relax me and see if that brings on AF (sometimes it does). 

I'm bummed because this delay in AF is pushing my whole timeline back. I really just want to get started. Everyone thinks I'm late because I'm stressing myself out. Ugh.


----------



## Jennifer.

dojenstein said:


> Waiting, yes I'll be doing an Ovidrel trigger shot. I still don't get how this whole process works. I guess they trigger you and then you come in the next day or so for the IUI. Eeeks. You?
> 
> Hi Jennifer. I'm about to be three days late. How did you get through the those BFN's? Tomorrow I'll be 3 days late. I'm actually having some wine tonight to relax me and see if that brings on AF (sometimes it does).
> 
> I'm bummed because this delay in AF is pushing my whole timeline back. I really just want to get started. Everyone thinks I'm late because I'm stressing myself out. Ugh.

ugh girl I was 3 days late too! It's funny because I was so irritated and stressed I drank almost a whole bottle of wine the other day..bad girl, I know! I know how you feel about the delay and pushing your time line back because of it. All I wanted was to get AF so we can finally do this and she was late, go figure!

I usually get in a huge funk when I see negative tests but this time was slightly different because I knew if AF came then i'd be able to get an IUI this cycle.

I wish I could sleep til Monday because this IUI is all i'm thinking about. 

dojenstein just drink a lot of wine and do a bunch of jumping jacks lol maybe that will make her come!


----------



## dojenstein

Jennifer - thank you so much for actually cracking me up - wine and jumping jacks...love it. 

I totalllllly feel you on the IUI obsession. It's all I can think about too. I made this calendar (mostly to see when I needed to tell work I needed off) and this late AF business is throwing off my whole calendar. Of course, the one time I'm ready for her and the bitch doesn't show. Of course. 

I guess I'll be doing yet ANOTHER test tomorrow. It totally gets me in a funk watching that dye run across the screen for one line. I'm like the most impatient person on the planet so this limbo is driving me mad. 

Are you doing hormones and trigger shots with the IUI?


----------



## Jennifer.

dojenstein said:


> Jennifer - thank you so much for actually cracking me up - wine and jumping jacks...love it.
> 
> I totalllllly feel you on the IUI obsession. It's all I can think about too. I made this calendar (mostly to see when I needed to tell work I needed off) and this late AF business is throwing off my whole calendar. Of course, the one time I'm ready for her and the bitch doesn't show. Of course.
> 
> I guess I'll be doing yet ANOTHER test tomorrow. It totally gets me in a funk watching that dye run across the screen for one line. I'm like the most impatient person on the planet so this limbo is driving me mad.
> 
> Are you doing hormones and trigger shots with the IUI?

You'll have to keep me posted about the test! But even if it is negative just keep that IUI on your mind! How many cycles did you decide on If god forbid this cycle doesn't work?

We decided to just use clomid and a trigger shot this cycle. If it doesn't work then I opted to start injectables. 

Are you starting out with the clomid and trigger shots as well? Have you taken clomid before?


----------



## dojenstein

Jennifer. said:


> dojenstein said:
> 
> 
> Jennifer - thank you so much for actually cracking me up - wine and jumping jacks...love it.
> 
> I totalllllly feel you on the IUI obsession. It's all I can think about too. I made this calendar (mostly to see when I needed to tell work I needed off) and this late AF business is throwing off my whole calendar. Of course, the one time I'm ready for her and the bitch doesn't show. Of course.
> 
> I guess I'll be doing yet ANOTHER test tomorrow. It totally gets me in a funk watching that dye run across the screen for one line. I'm like the most impatient person on the planet so this limbo is driving me mad.
> 
> Are you doing hormones and trigger shots with the IUI?
> 
> You'll have to keep me posted about the test! But even if it is negative just keep that IUI on your mind! How many cycles did you decide on If god forbid this cycle doesn't work?
> 
> We decided to just use clomid and a trigger shot this cycle. If it doesn't work then I opted to start injectables.
> 
> Are you starting out with the clomid and trigger shots as well? Have you taken clomid before?Click to expand...

We're slated to do 3 cycles of IUI. I'm almost 41 and DF is 44 (with one child already) so time isn't on our side. The RE wanted us to do IVF right away but thought we should do the three standard cycles of IUI. 

I'll be on 100mg of Clomid for 5 days (if AF comes...grrr...) and will do an Ovidrel trigger shot. 

If the three cycles don't work (ugh) then we're onto IVF. The worst thing was when my RE was giving me a baseline ultrasound he actually asked me if I would consider adoption. I'm adopted so it's not like I have anything against adoption but I thought that was so pessimistic of him to say before we've even started assisted fertility. And DF's sperm tested great and I have zero issues too. I was like, way to be optomistic doc.


----------



## Jennifer.

What an awful thing to tell someone!! Did you ask why he would say such a thing? I really hope this is the one and only IUI procedure you will need and that you get your baby soon <3

have you ever taken clomid before? this will be my first time for that as well! I've been seeing an RE for a year and a half but I had uterin abnormalities so I never got to TTC. All of this is so new to me


----------



## dojenstein

I know, right what an awful thing to say to someone just starting infertility treatments. And like I said aside from our age we both have good stats. I call him Dr. Frozen Turkey since he has the personality of one.

So AF arrived today (3 freaking days late thank you) but I'm sorta relieved she's here so I begin this process already. I start Clomid on Tuesday. Eeeks. I heard it can give you hot flashes and blurry vision, fun times. I've never taken it before. And I'll be on a higher dose so I hope I tolerate it well. 

Wen do you start the Clomid?


----------



## waitingongod1

Yes. From what I understand you give trigger shot at night then next day iui!! What Day will you be having yours?


----------



## dojenstein

waitingongod1 said:


> Yes. From what I understand you give trigger shot at night then next day iui!! What Day will you be having yours?

So I'll be on Clomid CD3 - CD7 and I have a short LP so I think I'll go in for a scan between CD10 - CD12 (which is the 27th - 29th) and do the trigger shot and IUI all around that time too. I'll have to call the RE tomorrow and tell them AF started and see when they want to set things up for. So annoying not to know all these dates.

And my birthday is next Sunday...I was really hoping for BFP by then. But at least I can have my glass of champagne.


----------



## Jennifer.

dojenstein said:


> waitingongod1 said:
> 
> 
> Yes. From what I understand you give trigger shot at night then next day iui!! What Day will you be having yours?
> 
> So I'll be on Clomid CD3 - CD7 and I have a short LP so I think I'll go in for a scan between CD10 - CD12 (which is the 27th - 29th) and do the trigger shot and IUI all around that time too. I'll have to call the RE tomorrow and tell them AF started and see when they want to set things up for. So annoying not to know all these dates.
> 
> And my birthday is next Sunday...I was really hoping for BFP by then. But at least I can have my glass of champagne.Click to expand...


It was my jumping jacks and wine idea that brought her right, right?! lol 

I am soo beyond happy AF finally came for you! It looks like we are going to be cycle buddies this month too. I will also start clomid on cd 3 which is tomorrow...woohoo lets get this party started!


----------



## waitingongod1

Yes! I start Femara today ( day3) have to get my dates in order with doctor on the phone today too! Excited to get them written down


----------



## dojenstein

Yeah for starting meds and being cycle buddies. I start Clomid tomorrow (Tues) so you'll be a day ahead of me. I just called the dr.'s office to see if there's anything I have to schedule. I'm so confused by the timing of all these appointments.


----------



## waitingongod1

Yes me too and I'm still waiting for them to call me back...


----------



## dojenstein

Waiting, I just spoke to the nurse at my RE and got some clarification. This is how they explained it to me. I don't know if it's the same for you. 

CD3 - they do baseline US to make sure everything's ok for you to start the fertility meds. 

CD9 - they told me to start testing for O with OPK's (I O early so it may be different for you) and call them as soon as I get a positive OPK

As soon as I get a positive OPK I go in for another US to check the follies and get my stim shot. Then I think the next day they do the IUI. 

I think that's the protocol for me. Not sure if yours is any different. 

I hope they call you back soon.


----------



## Jennifer.

Hey ladies!! I went in for my appointment today (CD3) and they did an ultrasound along with bloodwork and gave me my script. I started Clomid this afternoon and they want to see my back on Monday to make a "plan" on when to do IUI and to see how everything looks.

She said my lining is pretty thin at 6.5 but not to worry since it's still early. I have 7 follicles on the left ovary and 9 on the right, not really sure if that's good!


I hate taking new medication because i'm always worried i'm allergic lol..so here I am making myself think i'm itchy


----------



## waitingongod1

Yah! Things are moving along for everyone. I'm on cd4. 2nd day of femera. 5mg. Nurse called me back and will have ultrasound on day cd12 (next Wednesday ) to see where follicles are. Hopefully if all good trigger shot cd 13 and iui cd14!! So exciting. Now if only hubby didn't have the stomach virus. Trying not to get it yikes! 

Anyone's doctors tell them when to days to have sex with iui?


----------



## dojenstein

So today was CD3, my first day of 100mg of Clomid. I think I tolerated it pretty well. I had a mild headache and did have some temperature regulation issue (not quite hot flashes). But I know it's only day 1. 

Waiting, I totally can't remember when my RE told me to BD. I think once before IUI and once after. But I could be wrong. This is all still so new to me. 

How are you guys tolerating the meds?


----------



## Jennifer.

I started my Clomid 50mg last night and 30 minutes later I had a headache..go figure! 

When do you have your next scan Dojenstein?

I am not too sure when you are supposed to bd. I think I've read to do it every other day after you finish the 5 days but i'm not sure if its the same if you are doing an IUI

I'm so excited for us all!


----------



## dojenstein

Jennifer, I take Clomid from the 20th - 24th and I think I go in for my midway scan on CD10 which is the 27th. Eeeks. So nervous. You still getting headaches. 

Mine are pretty manageable. Although the mood swings are bit fun. I just got into it with my fiance over finding a piece of paper. Fun times.


----------



## Jennifer.

dojenstein said:


> Jennifer, I take Clomid from the 20th - 24th and I think I go in for my midway scan on CD10 which is the 27th. Eeeks. So nervous. You still getting headaches.
> 
> Mine are pretty manageable. Although the mood swings are bit fun. I just got into it with my fiance over finding a piece of paper. Fun times.

woo girl I bet you cant wait for Tuesday! I know I'm counting down the days until Monday. I wish I could sleep until then  I feel like all I do is talk to forum friends about iui and research stuff 

My headaches are still here, I currently have another one so I took some Tylenol. No mood swings yet but I almost got mad at DH when he asked me about my job interview (we just moved to Hawaii).. I had to contain myself from yelling at him lol

we should be ovulating late next week..crazy huh?! we could be parents by the end of the year!


----------



## dojenstein

Yeah, I'm excited and totally nervous. I have no idea what to expect. I hope I have some good eggs ready to go. 

To be honest, I can't fathom getting pregnant. But I couldn't really fathom it when I was PG before the MC. I don't when this whole thing will feel real.


----------



## Jennifer.

dojenstein said:


> Yeah, I'm excited and totally nervous. I have no idea what to expect. I hope I have some good eggs ready to go.
> 
> To be honest, I can't fathom getting pregnant. But I couldn't really fathom it when I was PG before the MC. I don't when this whole thing will feel real.


I know how you feel girl! I am still honestly shocked I got the green light on TTC again. I'm going to be petrified of another MC though if I do get pregnant. It's going to be a constant worry of mine


----------



## waitingongod1

Thanks for advice girls. I go in for ultrasound on c 12. Which is next wednesday! No side effects from femera yet. 3 days on it so far. Usually I don't have any on it though.


----------



## dojenstein

So we're all pretty much cycle buddies with a Mon, Tues and Wed checkup! It's so nice to have some people going through the same thing to chat with. 

I was talking with DF and he was like. "When's your next baby appt." It's like, are you that naive? I just want to slip him some of my Clomid and see how he feels. 

I feel like once I have the US on the 27th I'll start getting more excited about this process. 

Unfortunately I also have some unexplained stomach issues and have to go for endoscopy on Tuesday. And endoscopy is where they put a tube with a camera down all the way into your stomach. Hopefully they can figure out what's wrong with me. I definitely don't want to be on any additional meds. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jennifer.

waitingongod1 - It's awesome that you haven't had any side effects yet! Fingers crossed it stays that way! I noticed some twinges in my right ovary. anyone else felt something similar?


dojenstein- I hope you don't get put on anymore meds either! I also hope your endoscopy goes great as well and you figure out whats going on with your tummy!

I agree that it's so nice being able to talk to people in the same situation as me!


----------



## dojenstein

So today is Day 3 of Clomid and I feel suuuuuuper irritable. Like I just want to punch someone in the face. My DF is annoying me and I just want to lay into him, but I know it's the hormones so I'm trying to tell myself that. Two more days. 

I guess now I finish the meds and wait for my positive OPK. I am so confused. Just gonna call the doc when I finish the meds and find out next steps. 

Jennifer - thanks for the well wishes on the endoscopy. I honestly hope they find something quick and easy to fix. I hate the not knowing part. 

This whole thing still doesn't feel real to me. I kind of feel like I'm living someone else's life right now. I can't explain it. 

I'm also so used to only seeing BFN's I'm terrified of taking a test and seeing yet another one. But I want to prepare myself. Ugh. I wish this process didn't take such a toll on me.


----------



## waitingongod1

Dojenstein- are you having an iui? Maybe next Step is ultrasound? I'm so stressed and emotional. Then I stress that I'm too stressed for this cycle to even work grr...


----------



## dojenstein

waitingongod1 said:


> Dojenstein- are you having an iui? Maybe next Step is ultrasound? I'm so stressed and emotional. Then I stress that I'm too stressed for this cycle to even work grr...

Yup, doing IUI. I think the next step is like a 10 or so US, but they told me to do an OPK which is confusing me. And now I can't call them til Monday. 

I'm worried because I have this tummy issue. I've had unexplained pains and nausea in my stomach for over 2 weeks. I'm on this anti-nausea med that's used for pregnant women with severe morning sickness. It's the only thing that gets me through the day at work. Otherwise I'm doubled over. 

I'm a little more relaxed this cycle. Maybe because I've been so defeated for so long that I just expect the worst. Is that bad? I've also been trying to take my mind off TTC and am reading and writing. It's not a cure, but it does help.


----------



## Jennifer.

Hey girls! I am such a mess this afternoon lol. DH had a date night and I keep crying because I had such a good time 

Dojenstein does you doctor have a nurse line or anything?


----------



## floridamomma

Hi all can I join. After 4 mc before 9 weeks I am day 5 of clomid my final day. Sono to check for follicles is Tuesday. Hopefully iui is Thursday early. We wait up to 36 hours after trigger to do iui. Then on to the dreaded tww. I am praying this works for all of is


----------



## dojenstein

Hi Floridamom! Welcome. So sorry to hear about your mc's. I had one last year. It really does take it's toll on you. 

Jennifer - No my doctor doesn't have a nurse's line. You have to call and they take like a day before they call you back. 

Again, the Clomid rage is taking over my body. I almost flipped out on DH last night, I had to vent to at least 3 people before he came home. But today is my last day of taking it. Phew. 

I don't know how I'm going to work out getting time off work for the IUI. I have a pretty strict 9 - 6 schedule and we rotate who's on and off each month so it's kinda a big deal to move things around. Hopefully I can get in early. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Jennifer.

Floridamomma welcome! I just moved from Jacksonvlle, FL. Where abouts do you live? Is this your first IUI??

Dojenstein you make me happy i'm only on 50mg of Clomid lol! I'v been having some super quick hotflashes. I was so happy when I took my last pill last night


----------



## dojenstein

Today is my last day of Clomid. Thankgoodness!!!! I had such road rage last night I was driving like I was playing one of those crazy car video games. 

I'm getting bored with this process already. I just want it to move faster. I'm sure I'll be a nightmare during the TWW. I normally start POASing on like 3DPO. I clearly have a problem.


----------



## floridamomma

Jennifer I'm close to tampa. And you went all the way to Hawaii? Is it as nice to love there as to visit? And yes this is iui#1 for us! Getting excited as this is the week of iui
Dpjenstein I lmow the feeling I've been raging on the emotion department


----------



## Jennifer.

Dojenstein don't feel bad I start POASing at like 6dpo lol. Expensive habit!

Floridamomma Hawaii is amazing and the weather is phenomenal! I highly recommend going for a visit! And you can visit me too


----------



## floridamomma

My husband and I got but by the traveling bug so we may! That's really nice. I bought 20 cheap pg test and I want to test the trigger out and look for bfp but I don't really want to test 2 weeks straight


----------



## dojenstein

Good afternoon ladies. Hope everyone is doing well and hanging in there. 

I just took my last dose of Clomid yesterday (thankgoodness) and took an OPK test, but negative. I usually O around CD11 or 12 and today is only CD9 so it's okay. But I did get some birthday BDing in this morning :happydance:! I assume I'll go in for a scan on Tues and do IUI on Wed. But I kinda have no clue. 

I'm starting to get real ancy about this process. It feel like it's going sooooo slow. I just want to get the IUI done and get over the TWW. I'm normally terrible (as I've warned) so I might need you guys to talk me off the ledge. 

What else is everyone up to?


----------



## floridamomma

dojenstein said:


> Good afternoon ladies. Hope everyone is doing well and hanging in there.
> 
> I just took my last dose of Clomid yesterday (thankgoodness) and took an OPK test, but negative. I usually O around CD11 or 12 and today is only CD9 so it's okay. But I did get some birthday BDing in this morning :happydance:! I assume I'll go in for a scan on Tues and do IUI on Wed. But I kinda have no clue.
> 
> I'm starting to get real ancy about this process. It feel like it's going sooooo slow. I just want to get the IUI done and get over the TWW. I'm normally terrible (as I've warned) so I might need you guys to talk me off the ledge.
> 
> What else is everyone up to?

I'm in the exact same spot. Last day of clomid was yesterday, scan tues iui wed/thurs. I also just want to get to the tww well through it ugh


----------



## dojenstein

Yeah, I just took an OPK and it was negative. So guess I'll be calling the RE on Monday and getting when they can see me. 

I just hope the timing works out with the DF and me and work doing the IUI. We BD'd today (cause of my birthday :) but according to one app I'm in my fertile window and another I'm not. 

So it looks like early this week will be my IUI. Excited. 

How are you ladies hanging in there?


----------



## Jennifer.

Hey ladies! I'm hanging in there just waiting for tomorrow so I can get my scan and see where we're at! This week is going to be so busy because I got a teaching job and have to do a bunch of background checks and classes..oh fun! I'm hoping that it all keeps me occupied for at least this week lol

I've been having awful hotflashes and getting super cold suddenly, its super annoying!


It's almost Tuesday for you ladiessssss!


----------



## waitingongod1

Anyone have any scans today? Mine is Wednesday! Good luck to the ones going tomorrow!


----------



## floridamomma

My scan is 7:15 am ;( so early!


----------



## waitingongod1

I wish mine was that early! Then I wouldn't have to take a 1/2 off! Good luck! Try to get some sleep! Let us know how it goes


----------



## dojenstein

I go in for my scan tomorrow (Tuesday) between 7 - 8 am. I hope it's good news because my work schedule is pretty rigid. I hope they see something good, trigger me and do IUI Wed am. That's my goal. 

Then later that day I have an upper GI endoscopy for my unexplained nausea and stomach pains. I guess I'm just gonna chalk tomorrow up to a day of being poked and prodded. 

Any other news?


----------



## Jennifer.

I just came back from my scan and it went okay! left ovary produced a whopping 0 follicles and the right has a 12 and 11. I'll go Weds to see how much they've grown and we'll do a trigger shot. Doctor said Friday or Saturday will be the IUI date. Lining looks wonderful she said. She said I was right on track so hopefully I stay that way.

grow follies groww


----------



## dojenstein

Jennifer. said:


> I just came back from my scan and it went okay! left ovary produced a whopping 0 follicles and the right has a 12 and 11. I'll go Weds to see how much they've grown and we'll do a trigger shot. Doctor said Friday or Saturday will be the IUI date. Lining looks wonderful she said. She said I was right on track so hopefully I stay that way.
> 
> grow follies groww

That's great news Jennifer! I heard Clomid can thin your lining so that's good it didn't for you. 2 follies is good - you only need one. Here's hoping they grow nice and big for this weekends IUI. How exciting!


----------



## waitingongod1

Great news girls!


----------



## Mommieh25

Jennifer. said:


> Hey ladies! I'm hanging in there just waiting for tomorrow so I can get my scan and see where we're at! This week is going to be so busy because I got a teaching job and have to do a bunch of background checks and classes..oh fun! I'm hoping that it all keeps me occupied for at least this week lol
> 
> I've been having awful hotflashes and getting super cold suddenly, its super annoying!
> 
> 
> It's almost Tuesday for you ladiessssss!

I am also having both. I hope I get to do the iui this week.


----------



## Jennifer.

Thank you ladies!! I'm excited for some of your appointments tomorrow!!! I will be checking back frequently just for updates 

I'm a little bummed that they weren't big yet and that we have to wait another day and a half for a trigger..I guess it's better than no follies at all right?! We're going to try and get them around 15 or 16 before the IUI


----------



## floridamomma

So I had it was quite an event you're getting to the office this morning the recurrent miscarriage office is probably a half an hour drive for me but I missed my exit and actually had to drive into the next city and then make a U-turn and go all the way back so 30 minute drive took me about an hour but is actually nice to call my nerves. During the scan they saw one 14 follicle on the left ovary and multiple 12 MM follicles on The right. The one on the left is going to mature they're hoping that a couple on the right will continue to grow as well. They grow about 1 to 3 mm per day so there's a chance I'll have a couple going. I do the trigger tomorrow night at 10:30 PM and then IUI why is Friday morning at 10:30 so this is it I guess the countdown is getting real now.


----------



## dojenstein

So I had my scan this morning. Only one mature egg but it was 25 so I think that's good. They gave me the trigger shot and I'm going in at 9:15 tomorrow for IUI. Eeeks.

I have no idea how I'm going to handle to TWW with no testing. It's gonna be torture.


----------



## Mommieh25

dojenstein said:


> So I had my scan this morning. Only one mature egg but it was 25 so I think that's good. They gave me the trigger shot and I'm going in at 9:15 tomorrow for IUI. Eeeks.
> 
> I have no idea how I'm going to handle to TWW with no testing. It's gonna be torture.

This made me laugh! I pray you have a wonderful two and a big fat:bfp::happydance:


----------



## dojenstein

Okay. So at the doc right now waiting for my fiancé to arrive so we can get the IUI underway. So incredibly nervous. I have no idea why. Part of me is scared if it does work and part of me is scared if it doesn't. Weird.

How'd everyone else's appts go?


----------



## Mommieh25

dojenstein said:


> Okay. So at the doc right now waiting for my fiancé to arrive so we can get the IUI underway. So incredibly nervous. I have no idea why. Part of me is scared if it does work and part of me is scared if it doesn't. Weird.
> 
> How'd everyone else's appts go?

I completely understand the mixed emotions!


----------



## Mommieh25

dojenstein said:


> Okay. So at the doc right now waiting for my fiancé to arrive so we can get the IUI underway. So incredibly nervous. I have no idea why. Part of me is scared if it does work and part of me is scared if it doesn't. Weird.
> 
> How'd everyone else's appts go?


I have also been dong research and so people had great success with one follicle. Some even had twins! It is possible!


----------



## dojenstein

Thanks Mommie. Yeah, the nurse didn't seem too worried that it was a large follicle. And my DF's SA was really good (33mill and 98% motility). So I'm thinking positive thoughts. 

I'm actually scared to go pee because I don't want to let any of those little guys escape. Oh my gosh, is that so weird? I better get a good book or find a new hobby because I'm going to go insane these next two weeks. 

What's going on Waiting and Jennifer? Any news?


----------



## Mommieh25

dojenstein said:


> Thanks Mommie. Yeah, the nurse didn't seem too worried that it was a large follicle. And my DF's SA was really good (33mill and 98% motility). So I'm thinking positive thoughts.
> 
> I'm actually scared to go pee because I don't want to let any of those little guys escape. Oh my gosh, is that so weird? I better get a good book or find a new hobby because I'm going to go insane these next two weeks.
> 
> What's going on Waiting and Jennifer? Any news?


:laugh2::lol::lol:that was funny! Not go to the bathroom!:haha::haha:laugh2::::lol::lol:


----------



## waitingongod1

Seems like most scans went well! I went for mine this morning - cd12 only one large follicle. It measured around 20. Don't know if that is good? Was worried only 1 but doctor said that is down fall from femera. Decided to go ahead and do iui because we have unexplained infertility. Will trigger tonight and iui Friday! 

If this cycle doesn't work we will go back to clomid (yuck) next cycle to get more follicles. Question: anyone have cramping evening of internal ultrasound? Bad cramping? Think I ovulated too early? I've never ovulated earlier than day 14. Hope not bc I'm triggering tonight! Guess I will have to wait for temp tomorrow to find out...


----------



## dojenstein

waitingongod1 said:


> Seems like most scans went well! I went for mine this morning - cd12 only one large follicle. It measured around 20. Don't know if that is good? Was worried only 1 but doctor said that is down fall from femera. Decided to go ahead and do iui because we have unexplained infertility. Will trigger tonight and iui Friday!
> 
> If this cycle doesn't work we will go back to clomid (yuck) next cycle to get more follicles. Question: anyone have cramping evening of internal ultrasound? Bad cramping? Think I ovulated too early? I've never ovulated earlier than day 14. Hope not bc I'm triggering tonight! Guess I will have to wait for temp tomorrow to find out...

I only had one large follie too. But one good one is all you need. My doctor likes them around 18 - 24 so yours sounds good. 

I didn't have any cramping after my mid-cycle US. Did you take an OPK test? If you have one, try that before triggering (since the trigger can give you a false positive). I don't temp so I don't have that to go by. 

I've been doing a lot of research and its really hard to get the timing of O and IUIing just right. 

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## waitingongod1

Thanks! Trigger shot...he said 11pm...anyone know big deal if I did a little early?


----------



## Mommieh25

I'm glad you brought this up. I usually haves 27-28 day cycle, but REsaod I am midcycle. I hope I don't ovulate. Thus is all so confusing. Does clomd change your cycle?


----------



## dojenstein

waitingongod1 said:


> Thanks! Trigger shot...he said 11pm...anyone know big deal if I did a little early?

How much earlier?


----------



## Jennifer.

Hello my lovelys!! I went back to the doctor today and had 1 16mm follicle and an 11mm. I'm bummed they aren't bigger yet but the doctor said not to worry because they are steadily getting bigger. I'll go back Friday to get yet another US and a trigger show and we shall have IUI this Saturday. My lining is super thick already though so that's good! It was at 8

I was bummed but he said since I have 34 day cycles they aren't as big as someone who has 28day cycles on CD12. 

I hope I don't ovulate before Friday though =[ they did blood work to make sure but they didn't think I would ovulate until at least Friday

Dojenstein I am so happy you did your IUI!!!! Your numbers sound great and I cant wait to hear the news

Mommie I bet you are so excited for Friday


----------



## floridamomma

Jennifer that sounds good! Good luck tomorrow and Saturday. 
Afm- I just gave myself the Ovidrel injection. So the Iui is Friday morning I'm going to ask her for just around the start that day and also start the Lovenox that day if I get the time off of work for Valentine's Day weekend my husband and I are actually going to book a last-minute cruise is going to be a three day is actually going to be quite team will be gone from Friday to Monday and is actually the weekend that we will be finding out if were pregnant not so either way it be a nice break


----------



## waitingongod1

I went a head and waited till 11 pm so tired this morning. First trigger shot went okay. Could have felt worse.

Florida - looks like we are on same schedule iui for me this Friday morning too! Good luck!

Jennifer - I understand about hoping you don't ovulate. I had horrible. Cramping and felt like I ovulated yesterday before trigger and was so upset. Temp is still down this morning which means I didn't. Shew...trying to just let go and let God haha


----------



## Jenafyr4

Hey ladies. I know a few of you from another thread. I will also IUI on Friday morning. I triggered last night at 9:30pm. We go 9am for DF to make his deposit and IUI roud 9:30am or 10.

Floridamomma.... where do you go for IUI?


----------



## floridamomma

Jenafyr4 said:


> Hey ladies. I know a few of you from another thread. I will also IUI on Friday morning. I triggered last night at 9:30pm. We go 9am for DF to make his deposit and IUI roud 9:30am or 10.
> 
> Floridamomma.... where do you go for IUI?

Florida fertility institute in Palm harbor. Where do you go? 


Waiting yay!!! You jennifer and I are tww buddies!


----------



## Jenafyr4

I go to USF in Tampa. Its cheaper than anywhere I found. $650 global fee, then cost of meds. I went through Freedom Fertility and was approved for compassionate care, so I paid less than $100 for both the clomid and trigger.

And yay for tww buddies :happydance:


----------



## floridamomma

I should've looked into that my IU why alone cost $587 the trigger it was 157 the scan was 250 my insurance doesn't cover anything fertility related only OB. Where do you live I live about half an hour from Tampa


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yea, that 650 includes all scans. I live near Lakeland, so about 50min from Tampa


----------



## floridamomma

I love my doctor but we have to do anything further I think I'm I have to look into that lol i'll just come straight out of pocket and it hurts


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thats what we have to do. Ive been saving, so it wasnt so hard


----------



## floridamomma

Luckily we do too but 1000 in 1 week ugh


----------



## Jenafyr4

My consulatation was covered by my insurance. Ive saved up for 2 iUI's just in case. IUI 650 plus meds... if you arent successful this time around I will give you the info to Freedom Fertility and Compassionate care. I only paid $42 for my trigger shot and had I know before I would have gotten my clomid from them at half the price


----------



## floridamomma

Well hopefully neither of us will have to worry about doing it again. 
Is anyone taking the day off after iui? Someone said I should


----------



## Jennifer.

I feel like such a late bloomer lol. LH is only at 8.39 but that's good considering I will do the IUI on Saturday.

Tomorrow is going to be such a crazy day for me. I have the Dr's appointment at 730, a walk through on our new house at 930 and I have to be at work at 2...wah I just want to relax for once lol


----------



## dojenstein

Hey there ladies.

Florida, I think taking the day off after IUI is a little over the top. My HSG was 30 times more painful. This was just like a pap smear. I didn't even feel the catheter. I would have liked to lie down for a bit longer than the given 10 minutes to give the boys some gravity to work with, but I assume the docs know what they're doing. And I was afraid to pee all day cause I didn't want to lose any swimmers. Which I realize won't happen, but. 

Jennifer, that's great you're getting your IUI on Sunday. I was so nervous but it was all in all a pretty easy experience. I wish my DF could have stayed with me, but he had to head back to work. 

So DF and I are supposed to BD tonight. But my DF hates the "sex on demand" of TTCing. I'll have to 1) stay up later than his son and 2) find some way to seduce him. LOL. Any suggestions on how to keep the love alive when you "have" to do something?


----------



## Jennifer.

dojenstein said:


> Hey there ladies.
> 
> Florida, I think taking the day off after IUI is a little over the top. My HSG was 30 times more painful. This was just like a pap smear. I didn't even feel the catheter. I would have liked to lie down for a bit longer than the given 10 minutes to give the boys some gravity to work with, but I assume the docs know what they're doing. And I was afraid to pee all day cause I didn't want to lose any swimmers. Which I realize won't happen, but.
> 
> Jennifer, that's great you're getting your IUI on Sunday. I was so nervous but it was all in all a pretty easy experience. I wish my DF could have stayed with me, but he had to head back to work.
> 
> So DF and I are supposed to BD tonight. But my DF hates the "sex on demand" of TTCing. I'll have to 1) stay up later than his son and 2) find some way to seduce him. LOL. Any suggestions on how to keep the love alive when you "have" to do something?

I would do something spontaneous like jump in the shower with him


----------



## dojenstein

OOOOh. That would be fun. But his son's bedroom is right off the bathroom and we wouldn't want to wake him up. But I like the way you think. Seriously, this would be so much easier if we didn't have a tasmanian 9 year old devil living with us in a small apartment. Whenever he's with us we have to be super quiet. His DS gets scared of any noise and wakes us up. The other night the dripping faucet scared him so DF told him to sleep on the couch, which is literally RIGHT outside our bedroom. It's so frustrating. 

I think my biggest obstacle is staying conscious. I tend to fall asleep around 9:30 and the tasmanian devil is up til like 10. Then we have to wait like 20 - 30 mins for him to fully fall asleep. It's definitely tricky. 

One cycle I set my alarm to 4am (my DF wakes up throughout the night) and attacked him. I may have to employ that tactic because we invested all this time, money, energy and my sanity into this cycle we need to give it our best shot. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Mommieh25

Jennifer. said:


> Hello my lovelys!! I went back to the doctor today and had 1 16mm follicle and an 11mm. I'm bummed they aren't bigger yet but the doctor said not to worry because they are steadily getting bigger. I'll go back Friday to get yet another US and a trigger show and we shall have IUI this Saturday. My lining is super thick already though so that's good! It was at 8
> 
> I was bummed but he said since I have 34 day cycles they aren't as big as someone who has 28day cycles on CD12.
> 
> I hope I don't ovulate before Friday though =[ they did blood work to make sure but they didn't think I would ovulate until at least Friday
> 
> Dojenstein I am so happy you did your IUI!!!! Your numbers sound great and I cant wait to hear the news
> 
> Mommie I bet you are so excited for Friday

Yes I am just nervous. I know you are also. We all have to keep each other posted.


----------



## floridamomma

Jennifer. said:


> I feel like such a late bloomer lol. LH is only at 8.39 but that's good considering I will do the IUI on Saturday.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be such a crazy day for me. I have the Dr's appointment at 730, a walk through on our new house at 930 and I have to be at work at 2...wah I just want to relax for once lol

What's Lh?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Sometimes "having" to be quiet makes for some intense loving ;)


----------



## Jennifer.

floridamomma said:


> Jennifer. said:
> 
> 
> I feel like such a late bloomer lol. LH is only at 8.39 but that's good considering I will do the IUI on Saturday.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be such a crazy day for me. I have the Dr's appointment at 730, a walk through on our new house at 930 and I have to be at work at 2...wah I just want to relax for once lol
> 
> What's Lh?Click to expand...


LH is Luteinizing hormone. It's what OPK's test for =] basically when your LH surges you ovulate.


----------



## waitingongod1

I am just taking the day of iui off. More for emotionally draining.


----------



## dojenstein

Hello lovely ladies. 

I do kind of like the "having" to be quiet. It's kind of like we're being naughty and might get caught. Very teenagerish. 

Thanks Jennifer - I hope to the baby dust goddess that me and DF's numbers were good enough for our BFP. Thank you. 

I'm excited for you ladies going for your IUI's. I thought it was a very...positive experience. Of course being in the TWW is no fun, especially when you can't test, but that's what we have eachother for.


----------



## floridamomma

Ok I know about that. Thought I missed something else lol. Yes when dh and I have to sneak and get a little hanky panky it's kind of hot lol


----------



## floridamomma

I'm glad to have you ladies to wait it out with


----------



## floridamomma

I'm here at the office. Dh is doing his part now.


----------



## Jenafyr4

IUI is complete. 80 million sperm post wash with 70% motility. Officially in my TWW


----------



## waitingongod1

*My iui didn't go that great. Wasn't even excited at all. Already disappointed as soon as we got out*.hubby has always have good sperm. His sperm was half of what it was before. We've never worried about sperm before. Doc said if this doesn't work we would have to look into it :/ my iui was also very painful they couldn't get it in right and it took forever:/ I feel drained. I'm glad yalls went well! Hopefully yours works out!


----------



## Jenafyr4

waitingongod1 said:


> *My iui didn't go that great. Wasn't even excited at all. Already disappointed as soon as we got out*.hubby has always have good sperm. His sperm was half of what it was before. We've never worried about sperm before. Doc said if this doesn't work we would have to look into it :/ my iui was also very painful they couldn't get it in right and it took forever:/ I feel drained. I'm glad yalls went well! Hopefully yours works out!

I'm sorry you had a bad time, praying it turns out for the better.


----------



## floridamomma

Waiting so sorry keeping you guys in prayers you never know you still can get your BFP!
Jen glad it went well for you
Afm it was over in like 10 seconds. They didn't give any stTs but sperm looked great. Dh was relieved. Also said that I have multiple follicles. I laid there for about 30 minutes but I did have to go back to work. I'm home health nurse not too much hard work. but I wore a pad just to be sure. I did see a little discharge not much but I'm having some pretty bad Lower abdominal cramping now taking a hot bath hoping that it will help this problem


----------



## Jenafyr4

I'm a little crampy as well. I laid there for about 20 min then headed to work myself. Our internet and phones are down so im just sitting here. Any of you ladies gonna test you trigger shot out? Or wait to test?


----------



## Jennifer.

So my appointment went great this morning! Follciles grew from 14 to 20 and 11 to 14!! She said my lining looked fantastic and it was 11mm. I had my trigger shot today and IUI is at 730 tomorrow morning.

The doctor seemed super optimistic. I have such butterfly's now and I am so excited.

Waiting I am so sorry that your appointment didn't go well. You are not out though, you can still get your BFP!

Florida I'm glad you had a great experience!


----------



## floridamomma

Jen I'm going to test at 7dpo because the test I ordered online did not show up they say deliver on the tracking but I didn't get them. So I'm just gonna Tessa 7dpo hopefully it'll be out but I have a script to go get my betas checked into weeks.


----------



## Jennifer.

ugh I wish I could test the trigger out. I didn't order IC's and I live in Hawaii so shipping is sooooo expensive. 

I could always go broke by buying frer's lol


----------



## dojenstein

Waiting - sorry you didn't have a good experience with your IUI, but you're not out yet. 

Glad everyone else's appts went well. And starting tomorrow, after Jennifer's IUI we'll all be in the infamous TWW! 

I told the DF that we had to BD last night. Let's just say he was less than enthused. Lovely. That's romance to my ears. But I said that we've invested all this time, money (and my sanity) on this process we have to give it our best shot. So he obliged. Lucky me. 

I'm at work now. It's only 3:30 and I'm here til 6. I am so freaking bored. All I do is obsess when I have nothing to occupy my mind. Ugh. This is the worst. 

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Work for me too. Ive been without internet and phones all day, so it makes the day drag, but I'm about to head out and start my weekend :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## floridamomma

I want to bd tonight but nurse said tomorrow? Egg won't be any good then since I triggered Wednesday nifht


----------



## Jennifer.

Hey Dojenstein! I'm excited to be apart of the TTW with you guys 

I'm just sitting here making some lesson plans before work..boring stuff!


----------



## dojenstein

My job isn't really very stressful. It just gets busy at times. I work at a leasing office in a large residential building. So I do rent apartments when people come in but mostly it's administrative and soooooo not challenging. Whenever I ask my bosses for more work I cringe because it's always like the WORST assignment. Like making cold calls or something which I hate. And I spend the entire day starring at my computer to see how much time I have left. It sucks. 

And for some reason I'm not really "feeling it" this cycle. I don't know why. Maybe cause I'm annoyed with DF a little. Who knows. I wish I could get myself excited. I hate the blahs.


----------



## Jennifer.

did anyone have any symptoms from the trigger shot? my face is feeling super hot and I don't know why


----------



## waitingongod1

JeNiffer-no symptoms here from trigger except cramping. 

Had much blood since iui procedure this morning. Suppose to bd tonight and tomorrow. 

For 2ww I got a sewing machine! Hope to learn how to use it and get a nice distraction!


----------



## Jennifer.

waitingongod1 said:


> JeNiffer-no symptoms here from trigger except cramping.
> 
> Had much blood since iui procedure this morning. Suppose to bd tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> For 2ww I got a sewing machine! Hope to learn how to use it and get a nice distraction!

I think it might be from the Clomid still and maybe just some hotflashes? I'm sorry you've been bleeding girl =[ It's def hard to bd when you are spotting and uncomfortable.


----------



## dojenstein

Yeah, I agree Jennifer, it's probably because the Clomid is still in your system. I didn't have any symptoms from my trigger shot fortunately. 

So I got triggered on Tuesday morning. Did IUI Wednesday morning and BD's Thursday night. So hopefully we caught that eggy!


----------



## waitingongod1

Sounds good dojenstein! Can't wait to here success stories!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Florida momma my nurse told me to bd tonight. I'm kinda crampy and bloated. 

My job is stressful but mostly keeps me busy. 

Test day will be Feb 11th but I'm gonna test out my trigger because I have a POAS addiction.


----------



## dojenstein

Jenafyr4 said:


> Florida momma my nurse told me to bd tonight. I'm kinda crampy and bloated.
> 
> My job is stressful but mostly keeps me busy.
> 
> Test day will be Feb 11th but I'm gonna test out my trigger because I have a POAS addiction.

Ooooh. I'm testing the 11th too!! That's the day AF would normally be due. That's hoping all the hormones didn't screw with my cycle. 

I have the worst POAS addiction. I usually start at like Day 3 and sometimes test 2 - 3 times a day. It's really beyond. But I kinda like that I can't test early this round. It's so stressful. But it'll make the 11th that much more stressful if it's a BFN.


----------



## Mommieh25

Hello ladies I just wanted to update everyone. I went in yesterday and had a big egg! So I got to trigger. We are trying timed intercourse instead of iui.

So I start tww in 2 days! We shall see. I see you l Ladies are progressing well also. Can't wait to start seeing those BFP's! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I got happy dance happy!


----------



## Mommieh25

dojenstein said:


> Waiting - sorry you didn't have a good experience with your IUI, but you're not out yet.
> 
> Glad everyone else's appts went well. And starting tomorrow, after Jennifer's IUI we'll all be in the infamous TWW!
> 
> I told the DF that we had to BD last night. Let's just say he was less than enthused. Lovely. That's romance to my ears. But I said that we've invested all this time, money (and my sanity) on this process we have to give it our best shot. So he obliged. Lucky me.
> 
> I'm at work now. It's only 3:30 and I'm here til 6. I am so freaking bored. All I do is obsess when I have nothing to occupy my mind. Ugh. This is the worst.
> 
> What's everyone else up to?

My hubby has been sick with a cold. I hope he is fine for today and tonight and tomorrow. I have a feeling sex on demand is not going to make his sick grumpies any better.:dohh::nope:


----------



## floridamomma

Jenafyr4 said:


> Florida momma my nurse told me to bd tonight. I'm kinda crampy and bloated.
> 
> My job is stressful but mostly keeps me busy.
> 
> Test day will be Feb 11th but I'm gonna test out my trigger because I have a POAS addiction.

We bd yesterday and hopefully today too. It was nice because the


----------



## floridamomma

Jenafyr4 said:


> Florida momma my nurse told me to bd tonight. I'm kinda crampy and bloated.
> 
> My job is stressful but mostly keeps me busy.
> 
> Test day will be Feb 11th but I'm gonna test out my trigger because I have a POAS addiction.

We bd yesterday and hopefully today too. It was nice because the pressure of iui was off. My test date 1/11 as well I guess even though af is due 12-14. I have a script to get betas and progesterone done and I can check my results online. I'm going to try and hold out until valentines day


----------



## waitingongod1

I'm going into doc on the 13th for test. I just can't see another negative test at home so I won't be testing. 2 1/2 years of them is tooo... long. I am felling much better today after iui. Was able to bd last night (barely) and will tonight just to cover all bases.

Has anyone hubby gotten a low sperm count below after having a high one before? Can having the stomach flu the week before you think make it low?


----------



## dojenstein

Morning ladies. Just trying to catch up here. I'm at work today from 9am (now) until 6pm. Nothing worse than working on a weekend, and the day goes soooo freeeakkking slow. Sorry, I know I always complain about how boring my job is. 

Sounds like we'll all be in the TWW soon enough. Eeks. I hope to hear some good news in February! 

So, I used a cheapie HPT this morning and got a BFN. I triggered on Tuesday, do you think it's out of my system already? I hope so. But that's just going to feed my POAS addiction. 

What's everyone else up to today?


----------



## Mommieh25

Waiting- I responded on other thread also. I know you will hear good news. Sounds interesting though the stomach flu theory maybe you can do done goggle research and finds some answers.

Doj- I hope your day goes by quickly.


----------



## dojenstein

Waiting - how much lower did the numbers go down? I think I read on some other threads that that can happen. Fingers crossed for you. 

Thanks Mommie - I hope today goes by fast too. I'm off the next two days and know that with the Superbowl and errands (and just relaxing) I won't be obsessing over the TWW as much. 

But sitting here literally twiddling my thumbs is excruciating. only 7 hours and 40 minutes to go. LOL!


----------



## waitingongod1

Dojen- last January was his last one 63 mil. Everything else good too. This month 30mil. Everything else still good. Doc has had him on l-carantine vitamin just in case the last 5 months thought it was suppose to help things though


----------



## dojenstein

waitingongod1 said:


> Dojen- last January was his last one 63 mil. Everything else good too. This month 30mil. Everything else still good. Doc has had him on l-carantine vitamin just in case the last 5 months thought it was suppose to help things though

30 mil is still a great number. But I really don't have any insight into why they went down. My DF post wash was 33 mil and the docs were happy with that.


----------



## floridamomma

Waiting being healthy improves sperm so it is to reason that being sick would make it lower


----------



## floridamomma

So the lost test got here today. I was kind of glad they didn't come. Now I want to test the trigger out and I have enough test to test until the 21st lol


----------



## Jennifer.

So I had my IUI! It was completely painless thank god. DH's count was 86 million with 70% motility! lotsa spermies I guess!


----------



## dojenstein

Jennifer, those are great numbers! Yeah. Glad it was painless. 

So I'm still totally freaked out that my HPT this morning came out negative. I thought the trigger shot would be in my system for like 7 days but it's only been like 4 1/2. Could that mean it didn't work. I just went to Walgreens and bought a FRER. LOL. I am ridiculous sometimes. 

So, only 3 more hours of work until my days off! And I rented an apartment today so yeah for me (bonuses)! Let's just hope my lucky streak lasts until mid February...


----------



## Mommieh25

Jennifer. said:


> So I had my IUI! It was completely painless thank god. DH's count was 86 million with 70% motility! lotsa spermies I guess!

That was great Jennifer! You're on the two week train now! Waiting to hear your good news!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Jennifer our #s after was were almost exactly the same, and same motility. 

Praying this is all of our months


----------



## floridamomma

Hi ladies. Is it safe to drink during the tww? It's girls night out


----------



## Jennifer.

floridamomma said:


> Hi ladies. Is it safe to drink during the tww? It's girls night out

The first thing the doctor said after IUI today was to act pregnant and not to drink or smoke but maybe she's overly cautious 

Thank you ladies for being such an amazing support system! and it's so awesome that our numbers were almost the same


----------



## dojenstein

floridamomma said:


> Hi ladies. Is it safe to drink during the tww? It's girls night out

Well, everyone has their point of view. Personally I love my glass of wine after work. And since implantation doesn't occur until at least 6DPO I think it's ok to have one or two. But that's just me. After I hit like 7 DPO I will probably cut out the wine and wait to see what the FRER has to say on the 11th. 

On another note, I wanted to test out my trigger and was bummed when I got a BFN on my Wondfo. But trusty friend FRER was positive. I have to admit, even though I know its from the trigger, it was such a good feeling to see two pink lines. Just makes me more excited for my real test. But ugh the waiting.


----------



## Mommieh25

dojenstein said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Is it safe to drink during the tww? It's girls night out
> 
> Well, everyone has their point of view. Personally I love my glass of wine after work. And since implantation doesn't occur until at least 6DPO I think it's ok to have one or two. But that's just me. After I hit like 7 DPO I will probably cut out the wine and wait to see what the FRER has to say on the 11th.
> 
> On another note, I wanted to test out my trigger and was bummed when I got a BFN on my Wondfo. But trusty friend FRER was positive. I have to admit, even though I know its from the trigger, it was such a good feeling to see two pink lines. Just makes me more excited for my real test. But ugh the waiting.Click to expand...

Good!:thumbup: so glad you got that positive. I could tell it was bothering you.


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks ladies. The day of iui I has a glass of wine at dinner. I growling deserved after the last 2 weeks lol. I knew girls night everyone e would yet to get wasted so I just drank cranberry juice and said I put vodka in it. Lol didn't want to really drink


----------



## jjbubbles28

HI girls. Im a little behind, but will be doing first iui in Feb. All tests were perfect and I will start clomid and first u/s Wednesday. Then once positive opk go for iui. No triggers though. My doctor doesnt feel I need it. Wishing you all the best and hoping your tww goes fast:coffee:


----------



## Mommieh25

jjbubbles28 said:


> HI girls. Im a little behind, but will be doing first iui in Feb. All tests were perfect and I will start clomid and first u/s Wednesday. Then once positive opk go for iui. No triggers though. My doctor doesnt feel I need it. Wishing you all the best and hoping your tww goes fast:coffee:

Hi Jj wishing you the best on your journey!


----------



## Jennifer.

Hello JJ and welcome!!! When did you guys bd after the IUI? I haven't felt any O symptoms since my trigger shot and I was sure I would. 

Is anyone doing that pineapple core thing?


----------



## dojenstein

Welcome to the club jj. The whole process wasn't so bad. For me the hardest part was all the waiting. Waiting to get AF, then waiting to take the Clomid, then waiting for the mid-cycle US then waiting for the IUI and now the dreaded TWW. 

But honestly, I know it sounds bad but it's been a relatively easy and comfortable process. I'm just so impatient. And I'm watching my favorite man (Tom Brady) lose the SuperBowl so I'm having a little bit of meltdown right now. 

I hope the process goes smoothly for you. GL. 

Please send all your extra GL to the Patriots. I need Tom to win!


----------



## waitingongod1

Jennifer - we bd day of iui. We planned on day after but we were both just exhausted. Plus after looking at Temps I ovulated day before iui.


----------



## floridamomma

We made ourselves bd day of iui and for 2 days after. Just in case. I don't temp chart or use opk so hopefully I caught the little eggy


----------



## Mommieh25

Jennifer. said:


> Hello JJ and welcome!!! When did you guys bd after the IUI? I haven't felt any O symptoms since my trigger shot and I was sure I would.
> 
> Is anyone doing that pineapple core thing?

I want too but pineapple core gives me canker sores. Really too much acid does.


----------



## dojenstein

I've heard good things about the pineapple core. But I just can't see eating it. I'm definitely not eating healthy lately. I had horrible food and some beers yesterday for the SuperBowl. I think starting today I'm going to take better care of myself. I've just always been terrible at taking care of my body. I eat what's around and don't really worry if it's healthy. 

This is going to be a big adjustment but I think it's time I start preparing. Who know's in a week or so I could find out that I'm PG. Fingers crossed so hard for that. 

So excited I have the day off today. We had a big storm here last night. There's like 14 inches out there and my car is completely covered!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Doing good on this end, loving Florida weather. Its supposed to rain today, but its like 70*


----------



## Mommieh25

dojenstein said:


> I've heard good things about the pineapple core. But I just can't see eating it. I'm definitely not eating healthy lately. I had horrible food and some beers yesterday for the SuperBowl. I think starting today I'm going to take better care of myself. I've just always been terrible at taking care of my body. I eat what's around and don't really worry if it's healthy.
> 
> This is going to be a big adjustment but I think it's time I start preparing. Who know's in a week or so I could find out that I'm PG. Fingers crossed so hard for that.
> 
> So excited I have the day off today. We had a big storm here last night. There's like 14 inches out there and my car is completely covered!
> 
> How's everyone else doing?


Hiya Doj! Fine here. Don't want to get really excited about this round as we didn't bd a lot. The hubs was having a period!:wacko: lol

But who knows, maybe:shrug:

I ate really bad the past two days. Not good for me at all as I'm prediabetic. But I'm jumping back on eating tight train!


----------



## dojenstein

Mommie - It doesn't always matter how much you do it, it's all about the timing. Me and the DF usually only BD'd like 3 times per cycle...well I guess that's not a good case study since we never got a BFP. LOL! 

Jena- So jealous of your weather. I just spent an hour and a half shoveling my car out. That had to be the most exhausting work I've done in months. My arms are shaking now they're so tired. 

AFM, nothing new. I can't believe I'm only 4DPIUI. It's already felt like weeks. Ugh.


----------



## waitingongod1

Im doing good! Glad to hear everyone's stories. I wish w3 would get some snow!
Okay on dpo 4 ...had some blood when I wiped today and that's it. I did have some bleeding on Friday after iui but only that day. I am also on progesterone suppositories. What do you think this is? I never spot


----------



## dojenstein

Waiting, do not wish for snow. On my way to take DF's son to baseball practice I slid into the car in front of me like 3 times trying to get out of the space. The baseball center was closed - of course - so we went home and I got stuck at the top of my street. Had to have three guys push me out. It was terrifying. I'm not a good driver under normal circumstances so sliding all over the place was no fun - and I have an SUV!

Anyway, I don't really know about the bleeding. Implantation bleeding? It's a little early but it could be. Otherwise I'm not really sure. Do you have any cramping or anything?


----------



## waitingongod1

Oh no! That's horrible! I am not a great driver either and I would have done the same thing! 
No not much cramping. I agree I think too early for implantation bleeding


----------



## floridamomma

I think my trigger is completely out of my system. I've been testing on ics. Yesterday was so faint I could barely make it out and today there is nothing. I'm excited so if I test early I'll know if it's a real bfp. The fertility specialist requires a hcg quant so that's next Friday. I'm 7dp trigger and4dpiui 

Jj- welcome
Jennifer- I put pineapples in my smoothie but I thought it can cause miscarriage if you eat too much?
I'm mask in florida other than about an hour of rain it was lovely!
Jen- we'll have to do lunch or something. We are so close God willing this works out for both of us will be both buddies.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## floridamomma

Scratch that. I took one of the cheap Walmart ones and I had a faint line in might've been in that though because it also had a little bit later


----------



## waitingongod1

Florida-keep us updated on testing bc I'm not testing and I got trigger and Iui same as you. ..maybe if you get a positive I'll run out and get a test! Haha I also have appointment with doc next Friday for test


----------



## Jenafyr4

Florida, sounds good :) I did the same as you. Almost negative on ic's and bought a Walmart and it was bright. I bought some different ic's and tested on both that and the walmart this morning and its still there,but much lighter... The time is going so slow, but not to bad. I'm staying busy. Just had a trial end here at work and home life is always crazy. Going to Monster Jam with the family this weekend, sooo anxious to know.


----------



## floridamomma

Yet looks like it should be out by the weekend at the latest so I don't know one of the apps are you says that my period is due on the 12th I doubt it you should be due on Saturday but the earliest I'm wanting to test is Thursday


----------



## Jenafyr4

My period is due the 11th and thats also my "official" test day. Depending on how my trigge test look I may retest on Monday which would be 2 days before AF is due


----------



## Mommieh25

Ok ladies my regular af date is in 3days. But re told me to wait two weeks. Do you think it will start normal time even after the meds?:shrug:


----------



## floridamomma

Mommie- this is my first medicated cycle so i don't know.
I found out I have 8 follicles on the right and 3 on the left!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Florida...what were the sizes of your follicles at trigger?


----------



## waitingongod1

Mommi- I was wondering same thing about af. If it would make lp longer. Especially being on progesterone suppositories. ...hope someone has an answer for us!


----------



## floridamomma

If you're on progesterone your af usually won't start until after you stop it. That's why you have to make sure that you take a pregnancy test or go get your betas check. Because you will need some stuff them right away once you're sure that you're not pregnant


----------



## dojenstein

Jenafyr4 said:


> My period is due the 11th and thats also my "official" test day. Depending on how my trigge test look I may retest on Monday which would be 2 days before AF is due

Jena, you and I have the same AF due date. It's my "official" test day too. Keep me posted if you test early.


----------



## Jennifer.

hello my lovelys <3 I'm so excited to start seeing some BFP's in here soon!! I still have a ways to go 

on a good note I called my doctor yesterday since they checked my LH the day of IUI. It looks like I ovulated Sunday morning which is perfect since IUI was Saturday! We shall see if it worked or not! I'm so crazy I'm even eating pineapple core hahahaha...grasping at straws here


----------



## jjbubbles28

So jealous you guys are so ahead of me :)
I have my first u/s and clomid tomorrow and then wait for my surge. Hoping (praying) it happens Friday/Saturday ( day 14-15). That way I dont have to take off of work and can relax that day. We shall see. I did hear of the pineapple core and have eaten it for the last 3 months despite gagging as it goes down :sick:


----------



## Jennifer.

jjbubbles28 said:


> So jealous you guys are so ahead of me :)
> I have my first u/s and clomid tomorrow and then wait for my surge. Hoping (praying) it happens Friday/Saturday ( day 14-15). That way I dont have to take off of work and can relax that day. We shall see. I did hear of the pineapple core and have eaten it for the last 3 months despite gagging as it goes down :sick:


Everyone says it tastes bad but I like it!! I'm so strange lol. We're in Hawaii and got a super yummy pineapple from the Farmers Market. Pineapples look so much prettier here than the mainland for some reason


----------



## floridamomma

My follicles were all at least 12mm


----------



## waitingongod1

I wonder why you eat the core. Will just eating fresh pineapple help too?


----------



## Mommieh25

waitingongod1 said:


> I wonder why you eat the core. Will just eating fresh pineapple help too?

They say the core has more of the bronium. (Spelling probably wrong:dohh:).


----------



## dojenstein

Well good morning ladies. How's everyone doing?

I'm on my way to a training class at our corporate office downtown for 3 hours (ugh). At least it gets me out of my usual office for a bit. 

So today I'm 5 DPUIU. I swear I was 4 DPUIU for like 12 days. This just drags. I'm supposed to wait til the 11th when AF is due to test but I might cave and go a day or two earlier. It takes a while to curb an addiction. 

JJ - don't worry about being behind us, you can learn all the basics. I was so terrified and had no idea what to expect. These boards really helped me understand the process better than my RE could explain. Just trust the process and that's all you can do. Oh, and keep posting for support!

AFM, I have no side effects. I've been extremely tired (like can't stay up past 8pm) but I think it would be too early to have that symptom. Since implantations not usually until like 7 - 10 DPO I'll just have to wait and see...

I so look forward to everyone's post. It keeps me sane (and not feeling so crazy and alone). So thanks! I'll try to post more after my class.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I know what you mean doj... these days are creeping by. I tested this morning and it looks like the trigger almost is gone. The ic may have a major squinter, but the Walmart is definitely negative. I will test again in the morning to be sure, then I wont be testing till Monday morning. IF...I can wait that long lol

AFM... no real symptoms, had a few twinges, and feel like my uterus is full. Makes me a little nervous AF may be on her way, but trying not to stress it.


----------



## Mommieh25

I'm cramping really bad on both sides of lower stomach and I have really bad bavk pain. Wonder if it is from clomid?:shrug:


----------



## Jennifer.

Mommieh25 said:


> I'm cramping really bad on both sides of lower stomach and I have really bad bavk pain. Wonder if it is from clomid?:shrug:

I'm having some yucky back pain too but I think it's from moving boxes lol.

Dojenstein you are only a day ahead of me? I'm 4dpiui today..well almost 4dpiui


----------



## Mommieh25

Jennifer. said:


> Mommieh25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm cramping really bad on both sides of lower stomach and I have really bad bavk pain. Wonder if it is from clomid?:shrug:
> 
> I'm having some yucky back pain too but I think it's from moving boxes lol.
> 
> Dojenstein you are only a day ahead of me? I'm 4dpiui today..well almost 4dpiuiClick to expand...

Well I hope it gets better soon for both of us.


----------



## Mommieh25

My two year old smacked me on my stomach the other night and said mommie babies! I said my belly button (she's obsessed with them). She said no babies. I said you sure where? She pointed in two places right beside each other. Weird huh?

She's been really clingy also.


----------



## Jennifer.

Mommieh25 said:


> Jennifer. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommieh25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm cramping really bad on both sides of lower stomach and I have really bad bavk pain. Wonder if it is from clomid?:shrug:
> 
> I'm having some yucky back pain too but I think it's from moving boxes lol.
> 
> Dojenstein you are only a day ahead of me? I'm 4dpiui today..well almost 4dpiuiClick to expand...
> 
> Well I hope it gets better soon for both of us.Click to expand...


You and me both sistah!

I was thinking about getting a test today to see if trigger was gone but I dont want to spend 8bucks on an frer for nothing..I miss wondfos and IC's. dang this Hawaii shipping


----------



## Mommieh25

Jennifer. said:


> Mommieh25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommieh25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm cramping really bad on both sides of lower stomach and I have really bad bavk pain. Wonder if it is from clomid?:shrug:
> 
> I'm having some yucky back pain too but I think it's from moving boxes lol.
> 
> Dojenstein you are only a day ahead of me? I'm 4dpiui today..well almost 4dpiuiClick to expand...
> 
> Well I hope it gets better soon for both of us.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and me both sistah!
> 
> I was thinking about getting a test today to see if trigger was gone but I dont want to spend 8bucks on an frer for nothing..I miss wondfos and IC's. dang this Hawaii shippingClick to expand...

I agree! I can wait. I don't want to spend the money. Lol


----------



## floridamomma

I've been exhausted. And the week is dragging. My ic and walmart cheapie were negative today. I'm trying not to test until at least the 9th now. I usually get a bfp 10dpo so I could get it as early as Monday. Technically af due 12-14. Scared to test to soon, but too impatient to wait lol. I also love keeping up with you guys. You've been keeping me sane.


----------



## Mommieh25

floridamomma said:


> I've been exhausted. And the week is dragging. My ic and walmart cheapie were negative today. I'm trying not to test until at least the 9th now. I usually get a bfp 10dpo so I could get it as early as Monday. Technically af due 12-14. Scared to test to soon, but too impatient to wait lol. I also love keeping up with you guys. You've been keeping me sane.

I'm just cheap! Lol when the specialist called did she give you any ther info or tell you they think it could be multiples most likely? I hope they tell you something soon.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I should atually start AF, so we shall see how long I can hold out.
I'm a little crampy too, but not trying to symptom spot just yet...either way. 5dpiui yet it seems like an eternity. My trigger shot is gone as well. I'm not wasting a FRER to check though... Walmart and ic's are enough for now. 

I attached a pic I keep looking at lol......
 



Attached Files:







700px-Week1_summary.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## floridamomma

Mommie- I have 2 free and 2 clear blue week estimators at home. It's killing me. But I work this weekend. I work one weekend a month and thankfully I do because is go crazy lol. They called and said it hurts because you had A lot of follicles. I said uh they said I had 5-6 how many is a lot? They counted and said 11 but she didn't act as if it was a big deal. I'm just going to let or go for now. Nothing can really be done at this point.
When is everyone testing?


----------



## Jenafyr4

I think I will test Monday the 9th that will put me at 10dpiui. My nurse said If I dont test positive on the 11th (which is when af is due) and no AF, then retest every 2 days till BFP or AF. She said some women implant later and wont get a BFP until 14dpiui :dohh:


----------



## Jennifer.

floridamomma said:


> Mommie- I have 2 free and 2 clear blue week estimators at home. It's killing me. But I work this weekend. I work one weekend a month and thankfully I do because is go crazy lol. They called and said it hurts because you had A lot of follicles. I said uh they said I had 5-6 how many is a lot? They counted and said 11 but she didn't act as if it was a big deal. I'm just going to let or go for now. Nothing can really be done at this point.
> When is everyone testing?

holy cow! I thought they usually cancel IUI's if there are more than 4 mature follicles? you are going to be an octomom! You are so lucky though, I only had 1 mature one at 20 and 1 at 15


----------



## Mommieh25

RE said to wait two weeks. So I'll to test or get af. We'll see......lol


----------



## floridamomma

They were mostly 12 one 14. No octomom here guys lol. I can't wait for the next 2 weeks so many upcoming test!!!


----------



## dojenstein

Seriously, am I still only 5DPIUI. Ugh. The days just drag. 

And I have been seriously exhausted. I just want to go to sleep the minute I get home. I want to say its a symptom but too early. I also want to test out the trigger and see if its gone. I might use a Wondfo tomorrow. Those things suck. But I don't want to spend my life savings on FRER's. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Mommieh25

dojenstein said:


> Seriously, am I still only 5DPIUI. Ugh. The days just drag.
> 
> And I have been seriously exhausted. I just want to go to sleep the minute I get home. I want to say its a symptom but too early. I also want to test out the trigger and see if its gone. I might use a Wondfo tomorrow. Those things suck. But I don't want to spend my life savings on FRER's.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

Exactly. I'm resisting to test. Gotta be strong. I have bad cramping and back pain. Plus my temp is 99.1. I guess a cold. We'll see. Plus I'm hungry!:haha: lol I know too early!


----------



## Mommieh25

Hey guys I got my first private friend on b&b today! Excited! I feel like I'm growing on b&b! Anyhooo! Just wanted to share!:happydance:


----------



## dojenstein

Mommieh25 said:


> Hey guys I got my first private friend on b&b today! Excited! I feel like I'm growing on b&b! Anyhooo! Just wanted to share!:happydance:

Oooh. How do you get a private friend? Is that like a pen pal or something?


----------



## Mommieh25

dojenstein said:


> Mommieh25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys I got my first private friend on b&b today! Excited! I feel like I'm growing on b&b! Anyhooo! Just wanted to share!:happydance:
> 
> Oooh. How do you get a private friend? Is that like a pen pal or something?Click to expand...

They send request and they go n your friends/contacts. I'll send you one.


----------



## Mommieh25

He is everyone doing today? Any symptom spotting yet?

Doj did you have to work today? I hope you had a good day.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Doing good here, no symptoms at all. feel good though. Treated myself to a few hours at the salon to get a new style and mani/pedi.


----------



## dojenstein

Hello lovelies. So. I went to this offsite meeting in the way off surburbs. My tummy was hurting so bad (not a symptom, from before) that my work sent me home early. So now I'm in bed with tummy meds. 

So...some meds said to be under a dr's care if you were PG and taking these meds so I took a FRER. I saw a faint line. And I have no idea if it's still the trigger shot or something else. I'm only 6 DPO so doubtful its PG. I just didn't think triggers lasted 7 days. Ugh.


----------



## Jenafyr4

FRER are more sensitive, so it may be trigger reminance. I think 6dpo is to soon, but praying you are having implantation cramps :) Hope you feel better soon


----------



## floridamomma

My trigger is finally gone


----------



## Mommieh25

dojenstein said:


> Hello lovelies. So. I went to this offsite meeting in the way off surburbs. My tummy was hurting so bad (not a symptom, from before) that my work sent me home early. So now I'm in bed with tummy meds.
> 
> So...some meds said to be under a dr's care if you were PG and taking these meds so I took a FRER. I saw a faint line. And I have no idea if it's still the trigger shot or something else. I'm only 6 DPO so doubtful its PG. I just didn't think triggers lasted 7 days. Ugh.


I must admit I took a cheapie today. Saw faint line also nut thought maybe it us the trigger. I caved you all.........I know:dohh::shrug:


----------



## dojenstein

No shame in caving. I really just wanted to know if it was safe to be on these stomach meds. I just put a call into my doctor just in case. It's probably still the trigger but my line a few days ago wasn't that dark. Now that I broke and tested I'll have to keep testing to see if it gets darker. Oh why did I go down this rabbit hole, I was doing so good!


----------



## Mommieh25

Doj you always make me laugh. Thanks. Really though once you start it is hard to quit. But I read the trigger is usually gone within 7 days. I researched it. It read that docs say ten days just as a guideline or boundary I guess. So maybe it us your start to a beautiful BFP.

Florida are you plunging into the deep with us? Did you test today?


----------



## Mommieh25

I'm still nervous b/c we didn't bd a lot. I may really be out this round.:wacko::nope::shrug:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Any of you feel really hungry? I m a small Eater but I've been craving stuff. I wonder if it's the trigger shot


----------



## Mommieh25

Jenafyr4 said:


> Any of you feel really hungry? I m a small Eater but I've been craving stuff. I wonder if it's the trigger shot

Yes. Today my stomach was growling really bad.


----------



## Mommieh25

I feel like I'm having period pains and a headache. I wonder if the ole' :witch: is about to show.:cry:


----------



## dojenstein

I wish I could say I had any symptoms like appetite increase but with this damn stomach problem I can't tell. I'm totally constipated, gassy, and nauseous. Unfortunately I've had these symptoms for weeks. Well I just pray these meds are safe just in case!

I've always thought a surefire symptom would be sore boobs, but nope. Not even a smidge. I have been super tired. That's about it. Hmm...come to think of it, really tired. Well that's hopefully a good sign. 

And my FRER was so faint that tomorrow I should see something darker or I would think nothing at all. Fingers crossed. BTW, I know it's super early.

EDIT: Okay, so because I'm a POAS addict and super bored (my fiance and his son are at baseball practice) I thought I would post my FRER from earlier today so we have a comparison if it gets lighter or darker. It's really faint. Its hard to see but its there. 

https://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab122/SparklePants_02/IMG_0136.jpg

I clearly have too much free time.


----------



## Mommieh25

dojenstein said:


> I wish I could say I had any symptoms like appetite increase but with this damn stomach problem I can't tell. I'm totally constipated, gassy, and nauseous. Unfortunately I've had these symptoms for weeks. Well I just pray these meds are safe just in case!
> 
> I've always thought a surefire symptom would be sore boobs, but nope. Not even a smidge. I have been super tired. That's about it. Hmm...come to think of it, really tired. Well that's hopefully a good sign.
> 
> And my FRER was so faint that tomorrow I should see something darker or I would think nothing at all. Fingers crossed. BTW, I know it's super early.
> 
> EDIT: Okay, so because I'm a POAS addict and super bored (my fiance and his son are at baseball practice) I thought I would post my FRER from earlier today so we have a comparison if it gets lighter or darker. It's really faint. Its hard to see but its there.
> 
> https://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab122/SparklePants_02/IMG_0136.jpg
> 
> I clearly have too much free time.

You definitely see it though. It is super clear to see to me.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I see it too


----------



## floridamomma

Mommie-don't feel bad. It's the life and struggled of a ttc lady! Maybe we can name our soap that lol! Test away! I'm attempting to hold out until Wednesday. But I refuse to test earlier than Monday. I'll sit on my hands if I have to. I've NEVER gotten a bfp not even a faint before 10dp. I've tested on 8dpo gotten a neg get discouraged only to retest on 10dpo end get a bfp. My heart can't take it right now. 
Doj-there is a distinct line there. I haven't used a frer but my cheapie shave been stark white so I quit testing. If be curious to see your line progression. Keep posting. 
Jen- I get hungrier than usual but can't get myself to eat.
Afm I've noticed a period line low cramping pain mainly on the right side. Trying to ignore it. And I'm ways tired but also I'm not sleeping so who knows. No symptoms to mention of yet


----------



## dojenstein

Where is everyone. I've had a rough day and a half. I was having major stomach pains and I'll save you some TMI but it was due to constipation. I guess if you have it long enough it can cause damage. So I was in the ER today. Luckily they helped me out and I feel better. And they went pretty conservative because I was like "I don't know if I'm pregnant". So the conservative approach definitely is going to take longer but at least I'm on the road to recovery. 

So I took another FRER this morning and I it's pretty hard to tell but I think it's lighter, so I'm pretty sure it's the trigger on its way out. Boo. 

So today is 8DPIUI! Only like 13298 more days to go. No no, just kidding. But it sure feels that way. My only symptom is extreme tiredness. But that could also be from my stomach issues so who knows. I'll just have to wait it out. 

What's up with everyone else?


----------



## waitingongod1

Dojen- sorry to hear about the er! I am also tired but have not been sleeping well either....one more week to go! It is going by so slow....!


----------



## dojenstein

Thanks Waiting. Yeah, not a fun doctors visit but had to be done. I guess if I get PG there'll be a lot more poking and prodding into private places. Better get used to it. 

I know this long seems so long. I usually am testing every day by 8 DPO. I have a short LP so I usually don't have to wait too much longer. But I read somewhere that Clomid can extend your LP. So I'm not going to get too down on myself just yet.


----------



## Mommieh25

dojenstein said:


> Where is everyone. I've had a rough day and a half. I was having major stomach pains and I'll save you some TMI but it was due to constipation. I guess if you have it long enough it can cause damage. So I was in the ER today. Luckily they helped me out and I feel better. And they went pretty conservative because I was like "I don't know if I'm pregnant". So the conservative approach definitely is going to take longer but at least I'm on the road to recovery.
> 
> So I took another FRER this morning and I it's pretty hard to tell but I think it's lighter, so I'm pretty sure it's the trigger on its way out. Boo.
> 
> So today is 8DPIUI! Only like 13298 more days to go. No no, just kidding. But it sure feels that way. My only symptom is extreme tiredness. But that could also be from my stomach issues so who knows. I'll just have to wait it out.
> 
> What's up with everyone else?

Sorry to hear Doj. But I am glad you are starting to feel better. My mom went through something like that recently and it was rough.:wacko:

That is a horrible feeling!

I'm looking at possible vacations for the summer. Nothing else really. My lo was sick today. So I've been locked in.


----------



## floridamomma

Had a looooong day at work and came home and slept until after 8pm. I've been having nausea here and there. The last 2 says it's. Web after everything I try to war. And fatigue. But I think it's just my nerves. I don't symptom spot but dh commented on my nausea after everything I eat. If it continues I'll test Monday.


----------



## Mommieh25

floridamomma said:


> Had a looooong day at work and came home and slept until after 8pm. I've been having nausea here and there. The last 2 says it's. Web after everything I try to war. And fatigue. But I think it's just my nerves. I don't symptom spot but dh commented on my nausea after everything I eat. If it continues I'll test Monday.


Yayyyyy!


----------



## Mommieh25

Did everybody get my friend requests?


----------



## Mommieh25

Is Jennifer ok?


----------



## dojenstein

Mommieh25 said:



> Did everybody get my friend requests?

I did!! But now I have to figure out how to accept it...


----------



## dojenstein

Mommieh25 said:


> Is Jennifer ok?

Hopefully she's just been too busy to log on. I haven't seen her in any other threads either. JENNIFER? (me shouting).


----------



## dojenstein

Okay, I'm going into crazy mode and need your ladies help. So you know I've been testing out the trigger on FRER's for the past three days. All with FMU. I took a test this morning and I swear it looks ever so slightly darker than yesterdays. Am I getting ahead of myself here and looking too much into this? Ugh. I guess only more testing will tell. Great. 

I need some major squinters here (IRL it looks pretty clear that today is ever so teensy weensy darker than yesterdays). 

https://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab122/SparklePants_02/IMG_0142.jpg

Thoughts? Have I gone off the deep end. Help me!


----------



## waitingongod1

Mommie-yes I got it! Trying to figure out how to accept it! 

Doj- I'm not really good at looking at these. Hopefully someone can help you on here!


----------



## Jenafyr4

It looks like a smear on my phone but that are looks darker. Fx it's the start of your bfp...

Afm...woke up feeling like AF is on her way. I haven't tested and won't till Monday or Tuesday. I've always gotten late bfp so I may wait if AF is late and test with FRER right away... Prayers for all of you.


----------



## dojenstein

Okay, that was a bad pic. I couldn't see anything on that either. Ugh, I wish you guys could see what I see. Here's yesterday and today together and one inverted which shows the line better. I'll go post over in the Pregnancy Test forum also. I know it's so hard to see. 

https://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab122/SparklePants_02/IMG_0143.jpg

https://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab122/SparklePants_02/IMG_0143_invert.jpg

And yes, I'm quite aware that I am slowly going insane...but thanks for humoring me.


----------



## waitingongod1

Ok! I see line now! Did you test out trigger? And get a negative before this faint line?


----------



## dojenstein

waitingongod1 said:


> Ok! I see line now! Did you test out trigger? And get a negative before this faint line?

Well, it's tricky. I got a faint postive on 2/5. Then what you see here on 2/6 which I could barely see. Then today's 2/7 seemed darker (not drastically) than my 2/6 test. 

I could be grasping at straws but I need something to keep me going. I'm not gonna get my hopes up too high. I guess we'll just have to see if tomorrow gets any darker. Fingers crossed.

Edit: I am 11 days post trigger.


----------



## waitingongod1

I understand I'm usually grasping straws with my Temps in the morning, but on this progesterone suppositories seem to mess with my temps. Next cycle I might test out trigger


----------



## Jennifer.

I'm alive I'm alive!! I've been so busy with work the past few days =[ 

Doj I totally see a line from the 7th! keep peeing! ahhh I'm so pumped that tests are being posted because it means we're going to start getting BFP's! Doj order some IC's so you dont go broke buying FRER's lol.. I used to have to hide them from DH because I was spending so much money


----------



## Marzipane

I just had my first IUI on the 28th of January! With femara, gonal f and then pregnyl. It went great. I was nervous but it turned out to be such a simple procedure it was easy and not stressful at all! I'm now in the TWW... I hate that part.... AF due on friday13th (yep... Friday 13th!!!)


----------



## dojenstein

Good to see you resurfaced Jennifer! I'm so confused about my tests. I just took another one (seriously what is wrong me!?) and it was the same color as the 2/6 test. But that could be from having more diluted urine. 

Marzipane - I had my IUI on January 28th too! But I have a shorter LP so AF is due the 11th or 12th. Fingers crossed for you. 

AFM, I guess I'll keep testing. And the Wondfos totally do nothing for me so I stick with the FRER's. I have a stash at home. DF has no idea. If he only knew I test like everyday. He has no clue.


----------



## dojenstein

Ok, so I just tried to talk to two of my best friends about the tests and they both got super mad at me for not waiting until day 14 to test. Grrrr. Now I feel guilty and anxious because I can't wait 4 more days! Why is this so hard. And why am I letting them make me feel guilty? 

An hour and a half of work left for today, then I'm free. After I came home from the ER yesterday I basically slept the entire day. Symptom? See, this is why I can't wait. 

How's everyone else hanging in there?

Edit: Where is everyone. I'm so bored. I took a Wondfo and super squinter. See what happens when you guys aren't here to talk me off the pee stick ledge! I just keep peeing! Help me!


----------



## Mommieh25

dojenstein said:


> Ok, so I just tried to talk to two of my best friends about the tests and they both got super mad at me for not waiting until day 14 to test. Grrrr. Now I feel guilty and anxious because I can't wait 4 more days! Why is this so hard. And why am I letting them make me feel guilty?
> 
> An hour and a half of work left for today, then I'm free. After I came home from the ER yesterday I basically slept the entire day. Symptom? See, this is why I can't wait.
> 
> How's everyone else hanging in there?
> 
> Edit: Where is everyone. I'm so bored. I took a Wondfo and super squinter. See what happens when you guys aren't here to talk me off the pee stick ledge! I just keep peeing! Help me![/QUOTE
> 
> You can do it! But you do have some.promising symptoms.


----------



## Mommieh25

Yayyyyyy Jen! We missed you! Almost poas time!


----------



## Jennifer.

Mommieh25 said:


> Yayyyyyy Jen! We missed you! Almost poas time!

Aw love you are sweet!! I know! I wont test until my bloodwork on Valentines Day but I'm super stoaked to see your guys' tests


----------



## dojenstein

So I posted in the pregnancy test thread but I'm feeling less hopeful. I had to pee at like 2:30 this morning so I decided to test (what normal person wouldn't) and it's not darker or lighter, it's the exact same as yesterday. Grrr. I was really hoping it would do something but I didn't expect it to be the same. Still trigger even 12 days past? Ugh. 

Edit: Update. Took another FRER (ugh, I know) when I woke up and its definitely darker than yesterday. I'm not gonna get excited til I see what it's like on my test date of the 11th. 

https://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab122/SparklePants_02/IMG_0147.jpg


----------



## Mommieh25

dojenstein said:


> So I posted in the pregnancy test thread but I'm feeling less hopeful. I had to pee at like 2:30 this morning so I decided to test (what normal person wouldn't) and it's not darker or lighter, it's the exact same as yesterday. Grrr. I was really hoping it would do something but I didn't expect it to be the same. Still trigger even 12 days past? Ugh.
> 
> https://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab122/SparklePants_02/IMG_0146.jpg

Doj I don't think that is the trigger. Could be me but it looks like a bfp. I mean it is 12 days out. Wait two more days to be sure.


----------



## Mommieh25

Well ladies my cycle started today. I knew it though and I'm sort of glad. It gives me a chance to eat better this time. But I'm still really hopeful for you all to get your positives! So no holding back from me.


----------



## Mommieh25

Will you guys stay here with me through my next cycle? 

Florida- have you tested yet? You had alot of follies. Maybe you'll get your positive because it is twins.


----------



## dojenstein

Mommieh25 said:


> Well ladies my cycle started today. I knew it though and I'm sort of glad. It gives me a chance to eat better this time. But I'm still really hopeful for you all to get your positives! So no holding back from me.

Ugh sorry Mommie. Were you expecting her this soon? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## dojenstein

Mommieh25 said:


> Will you guys stay here with me through my next cycle?
> 
> Florida- have you tested yet? You had alot of follies. Maybe you'll get your positive because it is twins.

Yes of course. I want to follow your journey to a BFP!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Doj. I think that's a bfp... I think we should definitely keep the thread going...no news here... I might cave and test just because that's what ttc ladies do


----------



## dojenstein

Thanks Jena! I'm being cautiously optimistic. My DF keeps telling me not to get my hopes up. He's waiting until the 11th when I (hopefully) don't get my period. But I'm gonna get a blood test at the doc on Monday if I can. 

And yes, we should definitely keep the thread going. I want to know how everyone's doing.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I took an frer and it's a bfn...stark white. I'm only 9dpiui so it's early for me but still feel af is on her way.


----------



## dojenstein

Jena I so know that feeling all too well. Did you have a trigger shot? Are you supposed to go back to the doctor to test or did they tell you to do a home test? They say the medicated cycles can elongate your cycle, so you're not out yet. FX'd!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yes I triggered and tested it out. I was told to test at home.


----------



## dojenstein

Well it's good you know the trigger is out of your system. It's still early so fingers crossed for you!!! My doc told me to test at home too, but I'm gonna go in Monday for bloodwork cause I can't wait.


----------



## waitingongod1

Dojen! Seems like the real thing! Any symptoms? What is lp usually? I think we had iui same day. Mine is usually 14 days. 

So excited to see more tests!


----------



## waitingongod1

Yes we will have to keep this thread going! I'm trying to get myself ready mentally for Friday morning appointment. Always feel better when I am prepared for a negative. This cycle symptoms have been crazy because it's my first cycle on progesterone suppositories and it has given me a lot of cramping. Ect. Lots of symptoms


----------



## dojenstein

waitingongod1 said:


> Dojen! Seems like the real thing! Any symptoms? What is lp usually? I think we had iui same day. Mine is usually 14 days.
> 
> So excited to see more tests!

Thanks Waiting. My fiance keeps telling me not to get too excited. We had an MC last year so he's being very cautious. I bought a digi today but I'm too afraid to test it out today. Maybe tomorrow. Eeeks. My IUI was on January 28th. My LP is usually like 12 days. I'm supposed to get AF on the 11th or 12th. Fingers crossed she stays away. My main symptom is extreme tiredness. When I stayed home from work on Friday I basically slept the whole day. And last night I passed out on the couch by like 9 and I was fighting to keep my eyes open. But that's really it so far.


----------



## Jennifer.

Doj the first 2/8 test is soooo dark!!! squeee! I cant wait to see tomorrows test. I don't think it would be the trigger because it wouldnt be getting darker, it would be getting lighter right?

Mommie you got AF? I'm so sorry ((hugs)) when will you do another IUI?

I think we should definitely keep this thread going!


----------



## floridamomma

Dojen that looks like a bfp! 
I feel a little crampy. Took a test today it was negative. Dh says he thinks I'm pregnant I don't think so. Feeling kind of down. Af due Saturday so I'm only 9dpiui. I don't know if I'll do another round again


----------



## dojenstein

Eeeks. Thanks ladies. I've been in a fog all day. And Jennifer I didn't even have to squint to see today's test! That's a first. Yeah, it's pretty doubtful it's the trigger since I'm 11 days out and it should get lighter not darker. Hopefully my doc will let me come in and draw bloods tomorrow. It's my day off and I really really want to know. 

But now I have to give up my favorite nightly glass of wine ritual. Boo hoo. I so look forward to that every night when I leave this job. 

I'm also excited for your TTC journies. We've all been down a tough road and we're due for ours.


----------



## Jennifer.

dojenstein said:


> Eeeks. Thanks ladies. I've been in a fog all day. And Jennifer I didn't even have to squint to see today's test! That's a first. Yeah, it's pretty doubtful it's the trigger since I'm 11 days out and it should get lighter not darker. Hopefully my doc will let me come in and draw bloods tomorrow. It's my day off and I really really want to know.
> 
> But now I have to give up my favorite nightly glass of wine ritual. Boo hoo. I so look forward to that every night when I leave this job.
> 
> I'm also excited for your TTC journies. We've all been down a tough road and we're due for ours.

how many dpiui are you Doj? I keep forgetting


----------



## Jennifer.

8dpiui and i'm feeling crampy =[ its making me feel pessimistic


----------



## waitingongod1

I agree jennifer!


----------



## Jenafyr4

I'm feeling a bit pessimistic as well. Idk if I will try again or not. My DF wants to try our 3 times back to back. I'm only 9dpiui but due for AF Wednesday. Me and DF discussed IVF. I can get a mini IVF done in Mexico where I had my TR for only $2900 plus meds. A girl in another thread who had her tr there is 28 weeks pregnant, so we won't give up.


----------



## Mommieh25

Jennifer. said:


> Doj the first 2/8 test is soooo dark!!! squeee! I cant wait to see tomorrows test. I don't think it would be the trigger because it wouldnt be getting darker, it would be getting lighter right?
> 
> Mommie you got AF? I'm so sorry ((hugs)) when will you do another IUI?
> 
> I think we should definitely keep this thread going!

Going back on clomid and trigger. Will start clomid in a couple of days. Thanks for asking. I can't wait to see who else gets a BFP. Doj you are preggers! :happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Mommieh25

floridamomma said:


> Dojen that looks like a bfp!
> I feel a little crampy. Took a test today it was negative. Dh says he thinks I'm pregnant I don't think so. Feeling kind of down. Af due Saturday so I'm only 9dpiui. I don't know if I'll do another round again

Don't give up Florida! It's not over yet. Not until period comes!


----------



## Mommieh25

I'm so glad that you guys are going to stick it out on this thread. You all are such a great support!


----------



## floridamomma

I save my frer. The one I took this am with first morning urine has a faint line. Never had an evap before. Hopefully it's the start of my bfp. I took another this afternoon it is negative so far. Been having some nausea but I think it's more from stress. I've never had a positive this early. Will test again. I always have to use smu. I take peogesterone and steroids at night so I drink a lot of water at night.


----------



## Jennifer.

floridamomma said:


> I save my frer. The one I took this am with first morning urine has a faint line. Never had an evap before. Hopefully it's the start of my bfp. I took another this afternoon it is negative so far. Been having some nausea but I think it's more from stress. I've never had a positive this early. Will test again. I always have to use smu. I take peogesterone and steroids at night so I drink a lot of water at night.

Can we see the first test?! I love looking at them I don't know why lol..i'm weird


----------



## floridamomma

Mommieh25 said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> Dojen that looks like a bfp!
> I feel a little crampy. Took a test today it was negative. Dh says he thinks I'm pregnant I don't think so. Feeling kind of down. Af due Saturday so I'm only 9dpiui. I don't know if I'll do another round again
> 
> Don't give up Florida! It's not over yet. Not until period comes!Click to expand...

Thank you. It's just exhausting .


----------



## dojenstein

Eeeks. I'm a little bit freaked out right now. 

https://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab122/SparklePants_02/IMG_0148.jpg


----------



## Jennifer.

dojenstein said:


> Eeeks. I'm a little bit freaked out right now.
> 
> https://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab122/SparklePants_02/IMG_0148.jpg

would is be weird if I told you I teared up when I saw this picture and got butterflies for you?! AHHHH you have to get a BETA tomorrow!!


----------



## waitingongod1

Congrats!


----------



## dojenstein

Jennifer. said:


> dojenstein said:
> 
> 
> Eeeks. I'm a little bit freaked out right now.
> 
> https://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab122/SparklePants_02/IMG_0148.jpg
> 
> would is be weird if I told you I teared up when I saw this picture and got butterflies for you?! AHHHH you have to get a BETA tomorrow!!Click to expand...

Awwwww...you are too sweet. Thank you. My fiance still doesn't want me getting excited until its official and we get past the rough part. We had an MC last year and it was not fun to say the least. But I really really hope this one sticks. And yes, beta tomorrow for sure.


----------



## floridamomma

dojenstein said:


> Jennifer. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dojenstein said:
> 
> 
> Eeeks. I'm a little bit freaked out right now.
> 
> https://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab122/SparklePants_02/IMG_0148.jpg
> 
> would is be weird if I told you I teared up when I saw this picture and got butterflies for you?! AHHHH you have to get a BETA tomorrow!!Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwww...you are too sweet. Thank you. My fiance still doesn't want me getting excited until its official and we get past the rough part. We had an MC last year and it was not fun to say the least. But I really really hope this one sticks. And yes, beta tomorrow for sure.Click to expand...

I love this!!!! Get your beta tomorrow. And it's ok to be excited. Being worried won't make anything go any smoother. Enjoy being pregnant!

I Will post test once I get home ladies. We are out to dinner


----------



## floridamomma

Not sure if it's clear but they both have faint lines. Not trusting them as it was outside the allotted tune frame. I've never had an evap before. Whenever I've had any line it's usually accurate the matter how long after. That's how I found out last time I took a test and thought it was negative came back a little later and it was positive. Since I'm only nine days post iui I'm hoping that that's what happening this time and that I'll start getting dark lines keep your fingers crossed for me ladies.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dojenstein

floridamomma said:


> Not sure if it's clear but they both have faint lines. Not trusting them as it was outside the allotted tune frame. I've never had an evap before. Whenever I've had any line it's usually accurate the matter how long after. That's how I found out last time I took a test and thought it was negative came back a little later and it was positive. Since I'm only nine days post iui I'm hoping that that's what happening this time and that I'll start getting dark lines keep your fingers crossed for me ladies.

I'm on my phone so I can't really see. But praying it gets darker for you. I'll look when I get home from dinner. DF actually asked me if I wanted some wine. Really? I love wine. Gonna be so hard to give up.


----------



## floridamomma

Decided to bust out a clear blue and a walmart cheapie. Went to my car came back and this us what I saw. This is very strange. It kind of makes me worry it may still be the trigger? I've never gotten a positive on ic before. Do you guys think it's a true bfp? The wm cheaper may have a faint line.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## waitingongod1

Wow congrats!


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you waiting. I don't really believe it


----------



## dojenstein

floridamomma said:


> Thank you waiting. I don't really believe it

Wow, that's awesome congrats!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww ladies I'm so excited for you both


----------



## Mommieh25

floridamomma said:


> Decided to bust out a clear blue and a walmart cheapie. Went to my car came back and this us what I saw. This is very strange. It kind of makes me worry it may still be the trigger? I've never gotten a positive on ic before. Do you guys think it's a true bfp? The wm cheaper may have a faint line.

Congrats Florida. I doubt it is the trigger.


----------



## Mommieh25

dojenstein said:


> Jennifer. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dojenstein said:
> 
> 
> Eeeks. I'm a little bit freaked out right now.
> 
> https://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab122/SparklePants_02/IMG_0148.jpg
> 
> would is be weird if I told you I teared up when I saw this picture and got butterflies for you?! AHHHH you have to get a BETA tomorrow!!Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwww...you are too sweet. Thank you. My fiance still doesn't want me getting excited until its official and we get past the rough part. We had an MC last year and it was not fun to say the least. But I really really hope this one sticks. And yes, beta tomorrow for sure.Click to expand...

It definitely will stick. Happy thoughts.


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks ladies and Congrats again dojenstein! I haven't told dh. I never hide anything from him. We are literally best friends. But we had a ling conversation about our future and he said he doesn't want to keep seeing me hurt. Plus he can't beat this as a valentines day gift lol


----------



## floridamomma

Woke up this am and ic and walmart cheapie now we showing positive. They weren't yesterday so I think it's say to safe there is progression. I'm honestly in utter disbelief.


----------



## floridamomma

This mornings test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## dojenstein

That's awesome looks like the start of a gorgeous BFP! H&H 9 mos to you and your sticky bean. So exciting!


----------



## waitingongod1

Well not to be a Debbie downer....start white negative today...10/11 dpo....don't know why I ever am surprised....


----------



## dojenstein

Waiting, you are not a Debbie Downer. I've been in your spot before like a hundred times. Soon it will be your turn. I just know it. But you're not out just yet, you're only out when the witch shows up. So keeping hopes up for you!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Waiting im in your shoes, I wont test again till Wednesday though, but I already feel AF on her way.


----------



## waitingongod1

Thanks for the support girls..I will test again Thursday morning which is the day before my blood work at doc. Don't think I'll start af until I stop progesterone though.


----------



## floridamomma

Waiting you're not out so if shows. Believe me like she said we've all been there but I know that your special lo is coming.


----------



## dojenstein

So I just got my blood drawn and they said since I came in before noon I should get my results today. Eeeks. I'm freaking out. The last time I got bloods the numbers were really low and the day after they were even lower. That's when they told me I was going to lose the baby. So I am sooooooo freaking nervous not only for today's results but Wednesday's too. My best friend keeps telling me to take each day as it comes and not get too far ahead of myself but I don't know if I can handle that kind of heartbreak right now.

Phew, okay, done ranting. 

And I feel super nauseaus and have weird hot flashes. Thankfully I have the day off and can rest.


----------



## dojenstein

Me again. Just spoke to the nurse at my doctors and my numbers look great! Woo hoo. They like to see something over 50 and mine was 87. Still have to go back on Wednesday to see if they keep going up but so relieved. DF is finally excited.


----------



## Mommieh25

floridamomma said:


> This mornings test.

I see it!


----------



## Mommieh25

dojenstein said:


> Me again. Just spoke to the nurse at my doctors and my numbers look great! Woo hoo. They like to see something over 50 and mine was 87. Still have to go back on Wednesday to see if they keep going up but so relieved. DF is finally excited.

Told you not worry. This is your blessing! I'm so happy for you and Florida. Mage one of you is carrying multiples.......hummmmhuhhhuummmmmm:shrug: lol


----------



## Jennifer.

Omg Doj and Florida I am so happy for you both!! Weeeeee


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yay ladies. So happy for you both.

Not much to report here. Not testing again till Wednesday when AF is due


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks ladies. Sorry I'm not very responsive. I have an impacted tooth it's always been that way but I think it's infected now. Can't even open my mouth it hurts so bad. All I'm get if down is lemon and honey water


----------



## dojenstein

Sorry youre in so much pain, as if you don't have enough going on already.

So I was on cloud nine yesterday until my fiancé expected me to know his sons baseball schedule and tell his babysitter. So he missed practice. So DF sends me a text that says "stop texting me. Not happy." What a freaking jerk. 1) for expecting me to memorize his sons schedule and 2) for being so effing rude to me. He basically took a big shit on what was should have been a very memorable day for me. I am so livid at him for that. I basically haven't spoken to him since he came home from work. And I will not apologize. Sorry, just really needed to vent somewhere.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Jenafyr4

So I decided to test this morning because it's my and DF anniversary. ..I'm freaking out. I seriously thought I was out. I'm 11dpiui. I'm holding my pee for a frer. ..
 



Attached Files:







20150210_074824.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jjbubbles28

Congrats to the BFPS here. Im hoping this is starting a positive trend :)


----------



## waitingongod1

Congrats jen!


----------



## dojenstein

Omg!!!! That's so awesome! Congrats! Eeeks so exciting. Can't wait to see your FRER!


----------



## Jenafyr4

FRER. ...2 1/2 hour hold...eekkkk it's really pink ill but the pic doesn't really show that
 



Attached Files:







20150210_095341.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## sugargully

dojenstein said:


> Sorry youre in so much pain, as if you don't have enough going on already.
> 
> So I was on cloud nine yesterday until my fiancé expected me to know his sons baseball schedule and tell his babysitter. So he missed practice. So DF sends me a text that says "stop texting me. Not happy." What a freaking jerk. 1) for expecting me to memorize his sons schedule and 2) for being so effing rude to me. He basically took a big shit on what was should have been a very memorable day for me. I am so livid at him for that. I basically haven't spoken to him since he came home from work. And I will not apologize. Sorry, just really needed to vent somewhere.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

dojenstein- I completely understand what you mean with DF. Sometimes they expect us to read their minds or something! We are so patient with them, but one thing happens and they act like they've been mortally injured! Hang in there, it'll pass.


----------



## Mommieh25

Jenafyr4 said:


> FRER. ...2 1/2 hour hold...eekkkk it's really pink ill but the pic doesn't really show that


The BFP's are rolling in! Congrats! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mommieh25

floridamomma said:


> Thanks ladies. Sorry I'm not very responsive. I have an impacted tooth it's always been that way but I think it's infected now. Can't even open my mouth it hurts so bad. All I'm get if down is lemon and honey water

Hope you feel better soon. You should see if they can do something about it. Maybe antibiotics. I want you and this pregnancy to be the best. Take care ok.:hugs:


----------



## Mommieh25

Started my second cycle today of clomid. I will get a positive result this time! No yucky vibes here. Just faith and fertility! Lol

Yep that is us the positive thread with miracle results! I'm praying it stays this way. So happy for everyone!


----------



## dojenstein

Jenafyr4 said:


> FRER. ...2 1/2 hour hold...eekkkk it's really pink ill but the pic doesn't really show that

I see it! Def a line!!! Yeah, congrats. Wow this is a lucky thread!!


----------



## dojenstein

Mommieh25 said:


> Started my second cycle today of clomid. I will get a positive result this time! No yucky vibes here. Just faith and fertility! Lol
> 
> Yep that is us the positive thread with miracle results! I'm praying it stays this way. So happy for everyone!

That's awesome Mommie. I know how hard it is to pick yourself up and shake off the bad juju after a disappointment. But I give you props for doing it. Your time is coming!!!


----------



## dojenstein

sugargully said:


> dojenstein said:
> 
> 
> Sorry youre in so much pain, as if you don't have enough going on already.
> 
> So I was on cloud nine yesterday until my fiancé expected me to know his sons baseball schedule and tell his babysitter. So he missed practice. So DF sends me a text that says "stop texting me. Not happy." What a freaking jerk. 1) for expecting me to memorize his sons schedule and 2) for being so effing rude to me. He basically took a big shit on what was should have been a very memorable day for me. I am so livid at him for that. I basically haven't spoken to him since he came home from work. And I will not apologize. Sorry, just really needed to vent somewhere.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> dojenstein- I completely understand what you mean with DF. Sometimes they expect us to read their minds or something! We are so patient with them, but one thing happens and they act like they've been mortally injured! Hang in there, it'll pass.Click to expand...

That's soooo true. They throw tantrums and refuse to take any blame. I made him apologize for that text, which he did but reluctantly. Then I sent him a text after he left for work, told him how he hurt me on my special day and made me feel like my feelings were less important than stupid baseball practice. It felt good to get that anger off my chest. Carrying around that anger is not good for me or the baby. He hasn't responded to me so who knows if I pissed him off further but oh well, at least I feel better. LOL. Thanks for the support!


----------



## Jenafyr4

No denying this...:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20150210_125856.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Fern81

OF COURSE I have been stalking. .... 
Congrats all you lovely ladies! I do love a good bfp story! !!

Will be stalking your updates. .. may you ALL be bump buddies soon! 

Xx


----------



## Nightnurse

*If you guys are interested check out this thread

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/2229445-clomid-2014-beyond.html*


----------



## floridamomma

Yayyyy Jen!!! I just knew it! Your line is sooo dark! Maybe multiples?
Mommie your time is coming. Lots of baby dust and love to you. Your so strong hon.


----------



## Jenafyr4

IDK Floridamomma. I get betas in the morning and she said i will have the results Thursday and Friday betas I should have by Saturday or I may have to wait till Monday... Then an ultrasound in 3 weeks I think.


----------



## jjbubbles28

Congrats to all the lucky ladies :)


----------



## waitingongod1

Mommieh25 said:


> Started my second cycle today of clomid. I will get a positive result this time! No yucky vibes here. Just faith and fertility! Lol
> 
> Yep that is us the positive thread with miracle results! I'm praying it stays this way. So happy for everyone!

I'm with ya!!! Probably not till sat/Sunday though!


----------



## floridamomma

I've been really stressed and worried about the pregnancy. I really am shocked and still figured it was the trigger. I took one of my last 2 frer and compared to yesterday's. This was the difference. I think it's safe to say my levels are rising. The one from yesterday was smu(I never test with fmu as I drunk a lot of water before bed) and today's test was 2:30 in the afternoon. Wasn't holding my urine or watching what I drank.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dojenstein

floridamomma said:


> I've been really stressed and worried about the pregnancy. I really am shocked and still figured it was the trigger. I took one of my last 2 frer and compared to yesterday's. This was the difference. I think it's safe to say my levels are rising. The one from yesterday was smu(I never test with fmu as I drunk a lot of water before bed) and today's test was 2:30 in the afternoon. Wasn't holding my urine or watching what I drank.

Are you getting any bloodwork done? That was reassuring to me to hear. I go in tomorrow for more work and I'm pretty nervous. I just don't know if I'll feel safe until like 14 weeks.


----------



## Jenafyr4

It's definitely stressful. ..and florida momma I see the progression. I go tomorrow for my first beta


----------



## floridamomma

No I have a lab slip but in trying to wait until Friday. That's when I was originally supposed to get it find as it's 2 weeks from iui


----------



## Jenafyr4

My nurse said 2 weeks from the trigger shot to test and hopefully have betas the same day. My OB/GYN wants more than just those 2 so he's writing me scripts for next Monday and Wednesday. Mainly because I'm post tubal reversal.


----------



## Jennifer.

OMG all of these BFP's!!! I better not be the one to break this chain lol.. no pressure


----------



## floridamomma

I'll probably have follow up because I have history of recurrent miscarriage


----------



## dojenstein

Jennifer. said:


> OMG all of these BFP's!!! I better not be the one to break this chain lol.. no pressure

LOL Jennifer! I know it's been a crazy thread so far. I hope you don't feel pressure or anything though. I would hate for you to feel bad or left out. :)


----------



## Jenafyr4

Doj, how many dpiui were you with your first beta? and did you get your repeat today? I had mine this morning so I will know tomorrow... hopefully today though. Im not very patient

AFM... was stressing this morning because my lines looked the same. I decided I WILL NOT stress myself over that. I will rely on betas and pray like never before that this is my sticky rainbow baby.


----------



## waitingongod1

Good luck ladies!


----------



## dojenstein

Jenafyr4 said:


> Doj, how many dpiui were you with your first beta? and did you get your repeat today? I had mine this morning so I will know tomorrow... hopefully today though. Im not very patient
> 
> AFM... was stressing this morning because my lines looked the same. I decided I WILL NOT stress myself over that. I will rely on betas and pray like never before that this is my sticky rainbow baby.

I was 11DPIUI when I got my first beta, it was 87. I did my second beta today and it was 238 (woo hoo!). So they said no more bloods, I just have to go in for an ultrasound the 23rd. Actually today is only 13DPIUI. I stopped taking test as soon as I got the positive on the CB Digi. I didn't want to freak myself out. 

And yes, there is no point in stressing out over anything, there is nothing you can do. Just gotta take it one day at a time. 

AFM, I threw up at work this morning. Yeah, fun times. And I am so tired already and I have 5 more hours to go. Help!


----------



## sugargully

dojenstein said:


> Jenafyr4 said:
> 
> 
> Doj, how many dpiui were you with your first beta? and did you get your repeat today? I had mine this morning so I will know tomorrow... hopefully today though. Im not very patient
> 
> AFM... was stressing this morning because my lines looked the same. I decided I WILL NOT stress myself over that. I will rely on betas and pray like never before that this is my sticky rainbow baby.
> 
> I was 11DPIUI when I got my first beta, it was 87. I did my second beta today and it was 238 (woo hoo!). So they said no more bloods, I just have to go in for an ultrasound the 23rd. Actually today is only 13DPIUI. I stopped taking test as soon as I got the positive on the CB Digi. I didn't want to freak myself out.
> 
> And yes, there is no point in stressing out over anything, there is nothing you can do. Just gotta take it one day at a time.
> 
> AFM, I threw up at work this morning. Yeah, fun times. And I am so tired already and I have 5 more hours to go. Help!Click to expand...

I'm so happy you have such good numbers! I've been on several threads with you hoping for success! Even the sickness is a blessing, but Im sure it doesn't feel like it when you're in the midst of it !


----------



## Jennifer.

so it looks live I didnt break the chain!! I got a squinter on my test todayyyyyyyyyy..


----------



## dojenstein

Jennifer. said:


> so it looks live I didnt break the chain!! I got a squinter on my test todayyyyyyyyyy..

Yeah! Exciting. Post pics for us POAS addicts!


----------



## dojenstein

sugargully said:


> dojenstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenafyr4 said:
> 
> 
> Doj, how many dpiui were you with your first beta? and did you get your repeat today? I had mine this morning so I will know tomorrow... hopefully today though. Im not very patient
> 
> AFM... was stressing this morning because my lines looked the same. I decided I WILL NOT stress myself over that. I will rely on betas and pray like never before that this is my sticky rainbow baby.
> 
> I was 11DPIUI when I got my first beta, it was 87. I did my second beta today and it was 238 (woo hoo!). So they said no more bloods, I just have to go in for an ultrasound the 23rd. Actually today is only 13DPIUI. I stopped taking test as soon as I got the positive on the CB Digi. I didn't want to freak myself out.
> 
> And yes, there is no point in stressing out over anything, there is nothing you can do. Just gotta take it one day at a time.
> 
> AFM, I threw up at work this morning. Yeah, fun times. And I am so tired already and I have 5 more hours to go. Help!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so happy you have such good numbers! I've been on several threads with you hoping for success! Even the sickness is a blessing, but Im sure it doesn't feel like it when you're in the midst of it !Click to expand...

Sugar - thank you so much. That is so sweet of you to write. It's been a long journey but if we get our little bean out of it, it will have all been worth it. And I kind of felt initiated into some weird club this morning as I was getting sick. But like you said, it's a blessing. :)


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yay Jennifer. .. and thank you doj for the info and encouragement and congrats on great #s


----------



## dojenstein

waitingongod1 said:


> Good luck ladies!

How're you doing Waiting? What's up?


----------



## waitingongod1

dojenstein said:


> waitingongod1 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies!
> 
> How're you doing Waiting? What's up?Click to expand...

I'm on 12dpo. Still haven't tested since 9dpo when I got a negative on a Walmart cheapie...will go to doc Friday morning to test...here is my temp chart. What do you think. Not sure if progesterone messes up Temps or not? Anyone know?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-02-11-17-25-18.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dojenstein

Waiting, I really don't know that much about charts, just the basics and acccording to what I know I think yours looks good. I think temp is suppossed to stay up after ovulation and come back down before AF. But don't hold me to that, I could be wrong. I was always too forgetful in the morning to take my temps.


----------



## Mommieh25

dojenstein said:


> Waiting, I really don't know that much about charts, just the basics and acccording to what I know I think yours looks good. I think temp is suppossed to stay up after ovulation and come back down before AF. But don't hold me to that, I could be wrong. I was always too forgetful in the morning to take my temps.


Your right it stays up until right before cycle.


----------



## Mommieh25

My head hurts so bad from this clomid. So haven't really been posting.


----------



## Mommieh25

Jennifer. said:


> so it looks live I didnt break the chain!! I got a squinter on my test todayyyyyyyyyy..


Jennifer congrats!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mommieh25

dojenstein said:


> sugargully said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dojenstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenafyr4 said:
> 
> 
> Doj, how many dpiui were you with your first beta? and did you get your repeat today? I had mine this morning so I will know tomorrow... hopefully today though. Im not very patient
> 
> AFM... was stressing this morning because my lines looked the same. I decided I WILL NOT stress myself over that. I will rely on betas and pray like never before that this is my sticky rainbow baby.
> 
> I was 11DPIUI when I got my first beta, it was 87. I did my second beta today and it was 238 (woo hoo!). So they said no more bloods, I just have to go in for an ultrasound the 23rd. Actually today is only 13DPIUI. I stopped taking test as soon as I got the positive on the CB Digi. I didn't want to freak myself out.
> 
> And yes, there is no point in stressing out over anything, there is nothing you can do. Just gotta take it one day at a time.
> 
> AFM, I threw up at work this morning. Yeah, fun times. And I am so tired already and I have 5 more hours to go. Help!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so happy you have such good numbers! I've been on several threads with you hoping for success! Even the sickness is a blessing, but Im sure it doesn't feel like it when you're in the midst of it !Click to expand...
> 
> Sugar - thank you so much. That is so sweet of you to write. It's been a long journey but if we get our little bean out of it, it will have all been worth it. And I kind of felt initiated into some weird club this morning as I was getting sick. But like you said, it's a blessing. :)Click to expand...

Docs always say morning sickness is a sign for a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## dojenstein

Mommieh - Sorry the Clomid is getting to you. I had a hard time on it too. But just think it'll all be worth it when you get that bfp! I know that's probably not comforting in the moment. 

And I hope that old adage is true that getting sick is a good sign. But then I was starving by 11am. And I really think men should have to share some of the symptoms, even before conception. They just have no freaking clue. My fiance actually told me I had to "trick" myself out of being tired. Wha? You grow a human and we'll talk then buddy. Sheesh.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I only had morning sickness with my first. I'm so nervous but trying not to stress. TR ladies can have a more difficult time. I'm praying hard though.


----------



## floridamomma

Congrats jennifer!!!!!
Glad your numbers are good doj


----------



## Mommieh25

I can't wait to see you guys ultrasound pics!


----------



## Mommieh25

Jenafyr4 said:


> I only had morning sickness with my first. I'm so nervous but trying not to stress. TR ladies can have a more difficult time. I'm praying hard though.

That's the key prayer works!


----------



## Mommieh25

dojenstein said:


> Mommieh - Sorry the Clomid is getting to you. I had a hard time on it too. But just think it'll all be worth it when you get that bfp! I know that's probably not comforting in the moment.
> 
> And I hope that old adage is true that getting sick is a good sign. But then I was starving by 11am. And I really think men should have to share some of the symptoms, even before conception. They just have no freaking clue. My fiance actually told me I had to "trick" myself out of being tired. Wha? You grow a human and we'll talk then buddy. Sheesh.


You need to write a book or do a comedy show. You keep me laughing with the way you word things.:thumbup:


----------



## waitingongod1

Mommie- Sorry about the headache :/ when i go back on clomid next month I will have the worse side effects...oh well positive thoughts! ? Right?


----------



## Jennifer.

https://i1383.photobucket.com/albums/ah308/jellybeann26/10979398_10155226803655707_1822280870_n_zpsyhegymi6.jpg heres this morning and an hour ago Doj! Feeling crampy though so thats a bummer


----------



## dojenstein

Eeeks I totally see it! Looks like the start of a BFP!!


----------



## floridamomma

I see it!!!!


----------



## waitingongod1

Jennifer what dpo are you?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Looks very promising Jennifer


----------



## Jenafyr4

1st beta came back at 53... the nurse didnt seem to happy with that but said it may be because I tested early and implanted later. She said the main thing is to see if it doubles but I'm not feeling very confident. :cry:


----------



## dojenstein

That is not a bad first beta. I was on another thread with a woman who had a 30 at 13DPO. And everyone reasurred her that was perfectly fine as long as it increased. That's the number you should focus on. Fingers crossed for you, but I think they will.


----------



## floridamomma

Jenafyr4 said:


> 1st beta came back at 53... the nurse didnt seem to happy with that but said it may be because I tested early and implanted later. She said the main thing is to see if it doubles but I'm not feeling very confident. :cry:

Doubling is all that matters but we all tested very early. Don't let them discourage you. I'll keep you in prayer.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thank You ladies. I said I wouldnt test anymore, but I wanted to test something.... yesterdays morning my test were not as dark, so I tested last night after a 3 hour hold and they were wayyyy darker. This morning.... light.... held for 3 hours and just took one.... way darker than this morning but about the same as last night. I swear I'm NOT testing anymore lol. My 2nd beta is tomorrow morning and the nurse said I can call Saturday morning for the results. I hate this waiting game!


----------



## Jennifer.

Jena like the other girls have said it's not the first number that mattes, what matters is that they double. hugs to you

It's all a waiting game really, isnt it? yuck!


----------



## Jenafyr4

My regular OB/GYN was fine with that #. He said you have to start somewhere and considering af wasnt due till today....to not worry. He said I dont think the nurse was aware you were so early... so now I wait. I will have follow up bloodwork tomorrow and results Saturday... wish I could just sleep till then


----------



## Mommieh25

Jenafyr4 said:


> 1st beta came back at 53... the nurse didnt seem to happy with that but said it may be because I tested early and implanted later. She said the main thing is to see if it doubles but I'm not feeling very confident. :cry:


Jen don't say that. I'm sorry it was a bad visit. I am praying for you. Only think on the positive things.


----------



## dojenstein

Hi ladies. It's been kinda quiet around here. How's everyone doing?

Nothing much new with me. Just basically getting home from work at 7, eating dinner and then falling asleep by 8pm. I feel like my whole day is work since I basically wake up, shower, go to work, come home, sleep. I barely see my DF anymore. 

Anyone doing anything for Valentine's Day tomorrow? My DF asked me and I thought his son was going to be at his mom's for the weekend but looks like he'll be with us. I was really hoping for some alone time. Oh well. I'm not much of a Vday celebrator anyway. 

So what's up?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Not much here... plugging along. Had my repeat beta done so now I wait. I'm so impatient and anxious.

No Valentine's Day plans, just praying to get a good # report.


----------



## Mommieh25

Hubs took me out yesterday while our daughters were in school. We had the toddler but it was nice. My oldest is having a birthday thus weekend so we will be celebrating her. 

So that's my plans!


----------



## floridamomma

I am off the next four days. It was plan in case things didn't go well. I'm exhausted but betas and progesterone checked this am. Will get my results online called the specialist the want to recheck next week probably Monday then we will schedule an us


----------



## Jenafyr4

Floridamomma you are 14dpiui today correct? I had my second betas done this morning but may not know the results till tomorrow, but I will sure be calling this afternoon just to see...


----------



## dojenstein

Okay, I have to vent and I don't know where else to do it. So I apologize in advance. 

Where to begin, where to begin. My parents don't like my fiance. They didn't like him when they met him and his son in Florida last year. My dad pretty much lectured my fiance, because quite frankly my dad feels that I'm basically 12 and he has to take care of everything for me, including lecturing my fiance on how to take care of me. My fiance was not in love with my dad either, obviously. So a few months go by and we get engaged. My dad is expecting a call from my fiance to tell him and my fiance is expecting a call from my dad to congratulate him. Fun time. Rock. Hard place. Me. 

So I beg fiance to call and he does. My dad basically is lecturing him about a wedding and basically asking what kind of money he is planning on contributing. And my fiance tolerates it until my dad brings up a pre-nup. Well that was the straw that broke DF's back. He went off on my dad and basically hung up on him. They have not spoken since. This was 6 months ago. 

So flash forward to today. I tell my parents I'm pregnant and they're not happy (which I had anticipated). They don't like DF and don't think I should be with him, let alone having a child with him. And they also don't think I will be able to handle it (geez thanks mom and dad). 

My dad basically tells me that if I can't get my fiance to call him (and talk about what I have no clue) that he will lose all respect for me and feel that I don't care about him at all. 

My friends are like, "can't your fiance just suck it up?" and yes, maybe but I kind of don't feel like subjecting him to my dad's lectures. I'm like super pissed off at them right now. They asked me if we were going to get married, and I said probably by a justice of the peace in Chicago. And my dad was so upset saying that I am so selfish and just don't think of my parents at all. Hello? Who's getting freaking married here? And who's 41!

Ugh. I'm sorry for the long tirade but I am just besides myself right now and I have no clue what to do or how to move foward. This stress is not good for my body right now. I just feel so helpless...like I can't win.

Anyway, hope everyone is having a much better day than I am.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Doj... I'm sorry you are having to go through this. I look at it this way... you are with DF and vice versa... You are NOT with each others parents/family/etc. Sometimes you have to disconnect yourself for the greater good of you and your DF... Dads will be dads... mine was very supportive ( he passed away tragically last year) I only involve my mom to a certain degree and trust me she has her opinions. 

I dont get along with a few people in my DF family, but we chose to not tell many about the pregnancy until I know its viable.

I pray you and DF find the peace you seek.

sn: me and df are paying for our own wedding. Our date was 10/10.... that wont be possible now lol


----------



## Jennifer.

Hello my lovelys!

Doj I'm so sorry that you are going through that ((hugs)) you are going to make an amazing mommy!! I dont know how I never noticed you lived in Chicago, I grew up there!

I took another test midday yesterday and it was slightly lighter but not by much..maybe my pee was diluted or something? Anyways I had my Beta this morning so i'm waiting for her to call me and tell me the news..I am so nervous!!!


----------



## dojenstein

Jennifer - Thanks for the kind words. I just don't know what to do. I'm so confused. 

Don't be nervous about getting your betas back (I know, easier said than done) but there's nothing you can do about it now. So just sit back and relax. 

Where'd you grow up in Chicago? I've been here for about 3 or so years. It's okay, but I moved here from San Francisco and I really really miss it there. It was so beautiful and I had a ton of friends. Problem was there were no marriagble men, which is one of the reasons I moved to the midwest. 

How'd you end up in Hawaii?


----------



## Jennifer.

dojenstein said:


> Jennifer - Thanks for the kind words. I just don't know what to do. I'm so confused.
> 
> Don't be nervous about getting your betas back (I know, easier said than done) but there's nothing you can do about it now. So just sit back and relax.
> 
> Where'd you grow up in Chicago? I've been here for about 3 or so years. It's okay, but I moved here from San Francisco and I really really miss it there. It was so beautiful and I had a ton of friends. Problem was there were no marriagble men, which is one of the reasons I moved to the midwest.
> 
> How'd you end up in Hawaii?


I grew up in Rogers Park until I was about 9 and then we moved to the NW suburbs. I finally moved away when I was 21 and married my husband lol. My husband is in the Navy so that's what brought us here!

My husband is from Northern California and San Fransisco is so beautiful! We go there every time we visit per my request lol


----------



## Jenafyr4

Jennifer. I learned the hard way about tests too... mine always seemed darker in the evening....I'm waiting on my 2nd beta... I wont get it till tomorrow though :/


----------



## Mommieh25

dojenstein said:


> Okay, I have to vent and I don't know where else to do it. So I apologize in advance.
> 
> Where to begin, where to begin. My parents don't like my fiance. They didn't like him when they met him and his son in Florida last year. My dad pretty much lectured my fiance, because quite frankly my dad feels that I'm basically 12 and he has to take care of everything for me, including lecturing my fiance on how to take care of me. My fiance was not in love with my dad either, obviously. So a few months go by and we get engaged. My dad is expecting a call from my fiance to tell him and my fiance is expecting a call from my dad to congratulate him. Fun time. Rock. Hard place. Me.
> 
> So I beg fiance to call and he does. My dad basically is lecturing him about a wedding and basically asking what kind of money he is planning on contributing. And my fiance tolerates it until my dad brings up a pre-nup. Well that was the straw that broke DF's back. He went off on my dad and basically hung up on him. They have not spoken since. This was 6 months ago.
> 
> So flash forward to today. I tell my parents I'm pregnant and they're not happy (which I had anticipated). They don't like DF and don't think I should be with him, let alone having a child with him. And they also don't think I will be able to handle it (geez thanks mom and dad).
> 
> My dad basically tells me that if I can't get my fiance to call him (and talk about what I have no clue) that he will lose all respect for me and feel that I don't care about him at all.
> 
> My friends are like, "can't your fiance just suck it up?" and yes, maybe but I kind of don't feel like subjecting him to my dad's lectures. I'm like super pissed off at them right now. They asked me if we were going to get married, and I said probably by a justice of the peace in Chicago. And my dad was so upset saying that I am so selfish and just don't think of my parents at all. Hello? Who's getting freaking married here? And who's 41!
> 
> Ugh. I'm sorry for the long tirade but I am just besides myself right now and I have no clue what to do or how to move foward. This stress is not good for my body right now. I just feel so helpless...like I can't win.
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone is having a much better day than I am.


Wow Doj that is a lot. Maybe they will change as the pregnancy progresses, or when they see those rosy cheeks! 

Maybe let it calm a illite and revisit wedding plans. I can see their wanting to be there, and I can see you not wanting the drama either. Talk about a catch 22!

I hate to see our group comedian not happy!!!!!!:cry::cry:

Try not worry, be happy!:hugs:


----------



## Mommieh25

Remember to update on betas everyone!


----------



## Jenafyr4

I'm anxiously waiting for betas too lol and not just mine :)


----------



## Mommieh25

Jenafyr4 said:


> I'm anxiously waiting for betas too lol and not just mine :)


I know right!


----------



## dojenstein

Thanks for all the great advice (and for letting me vent) ladies. You guys are the bestest!

I've basically spoken to all my close friends and everyone basically agrees they put me in a terrible position and are being manipulative. If they're going to make me choose, I choose my fiance and the baby. Sorry. That's just the way it is. 

My hormones are so all over the place. A resident in the building I work at was rude to me and as he walked out I screamed "[email protected]$ing a$$hole". At first I thought he was going to hear me and turn and come back. But thankfully he didn't. Phew.


----------



## floridamomma

Doj dads can be a pain but in his own weird way he really think he knows what's best. It's your life though and your df deserved respect. We also paid for own wedding and if I could do it again(well we are in 3 more years) we would have saved the money and got married on st thomas


----------



## floridamomma

I'm anxiously waiting but I'll be even more anxious as I'll have a second one monday


----------



## Jennifer.

she said shed call by 1 and it's now 1:27 ><


call alreadyyyy..pweaseee

I hope you ladies get your phone calls soon


----------



## dojenstein

Jennifer. said:


> she said shed call by 1 and it's now 1:27 ><
> 
> 
> call alreadyyyy..pweaseee
> 
> I hope you ladies get your phone calls soon

Doh! Don't they know how hard it is to wait...!!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

I said no more testing but the waiting was about to five me an anxiety attack. This test is at 3 min mark....I feel a little better. What do yall think?
 



Attached Files:







20150213_184740-1.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jenafyr4

Side by side this was 10min less than a two hour hold
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1423873459268.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dojenstein

Jena, those both look like blazing BFP's to me. Everything will be fine. :)


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thank you. I'm hoping all this praying is working.


----------



## Jennifer.

So after my positive yesterday and the day before on tests my Beta came back negative. on to the next cycleeee!!!


----------



## floridamomma

Jen is it 14dpiui yet? Maybe they should retest?


----------



## floridamomma

At 14dpiui Hcg is 290. Will recheck monday


----------



## dojenstein

Jennifer. said:


> So after my positive yesterday and the day before on tests my Beta came back negative. on to the next cycleeee!!!

Jennifer, I am so sorry to hear that. Could they explain why you were getting positives on HPT's? I wish there was something awesome I could say to make you feel better, but it just sucks. 

But you are right, on to the next cycle. My fingers are crossed for your sticky bean this next round!


----------



## floridamomma

Jennifer if you got positives and your sure trigger was out then it sounds like a chemical pregnancy. Xx sorry hon


----------



## waitingongod1

So sorry jennifer. I am on to next cycle too. Just waiting for af to start. Went to doctor yesterday. We will be switching from femera back to clomid 100mg. To get more follicules. We are also hoping hubbys sperm sample is better this round bc he has never had any issues be for last month's iui. Talked with doctor about future options. We will do 2 more iuis. Could do with Injectable with clomid but very high risk of multiples and I am a twin my twin sister had twins and my older sister has triplets so that worries me. So just 2 more iui with clomid. Also putting an application in to be an egg donor. If someone picks my eggs it will pay for my ivf. If not ivf this summer for 10,000! Paid up front...praying that one of the next 2 iuis just work! 

Anyone planning on having more than 3 iui if they don't happen to work?

And glad to see some of you girls getting successful numbers! Gives me hope!


----------



## Jenafyr4

My betas almost tripled. The nurse said since I only got a +test on 11dpiui I implanted late so im right on track. Sonogram is scheduled for March 2


----------



## Mommieh25

Jenafyr4 said:


> My betas almost tripled. The nurse said since I only got a +test on 11dpiui I implanted late so im right on track. Sonogram is scheduled for March 2


Great to hear! :thumbup: keep us in the know.


----------



## Mommieh25

Jennifer. said:


> So after my positive yesterday and the day before on tests my Beta came back negative. on to the next cycleeee!!!


Jen I'm so sorry to hear this news. :flower::hugs: I pray you feel better soon.

If it helps any I'm in the second round also. The clomid was a beast with headaches this time.:wacko: 

But I do know when it is time it will happen for both of us. I just believe and trust this cycle is that time.


----------



## dojenstein

Jenafyr4 said:


> My betas almost tripled. The nurse said since I only got a +test on 11dpiui I implanted late so im right on track. Sonogram is scheduled for March 2

That's great Jena! See no need to worry. Keeping fingers crossed they keep going on. Good luck on your scan. How exciting!!!


----------



## Jennifer.

waitingongod1 said:


> So sorry jennifer. I am on to next cycle too. Just waiting for af to start. Went to doctor yesterday. We will be switching from femera back to clomid 100mg. To get more follicules. We are also hoping hubbys sperm sample is better this round bc he has never had any issues be for last month's iui. Talked with doctor about future options. We will do 2 more iuis. Could do with Injectable with clomid but very high risk of multiples and I am a twin my twin sister had twins and my older sister has triplets so that worries me. So just 2 more iui with clomid. Also putting an application in to be an egg donor. If someone picks my eggs it will pay for my ivf. If not ivf this summer for 10,000! Paid up front...praying that one of the next 2 iuis just work!
> 
> Anyone planning on having more than 3 iui if they don't happen to work?
> 
> And glad to see some of you girls getting successful numbers! Gives me hope!


Thank you for all of your kind words pretty ladies!! I spoke with the doctor today because I was at work last night when I got the call. Apparently my levels weren't high enough to be considered positive and werent low enough to be negative. She said chances are that it was in fact a chemical. Oddly enough I'm kind of happy it was a CP because then everything worked with the clomid and iui ya know?

Waiting we really havent discussed IVF yet to be honest. I think we will do 2-3 more IUI's and reevaluate if it doesn't work.

I'm just happy my body responded well minus the chemical


----------



## Mommieh25

Jennifer. said:


> waitingongod1 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry jennifer. I am on to next cycle too. Just waiting for af to start. Went to doctor yesterday. We will be switching from femera back to clomid 100mg. To get more follicules. We are also hoping hubbys sperm sample is better this round bc he has never had any issues be for last month's iui. Talked with doctor about future options. We will do 2 more iuis. Could do with Injectable with clomid but very high risk of multiples and I am a twin my twin sister had twins and my older sister has triplets so that worries me. So just 2 more iui with clomid. Also putting an application in to be an egg donor. If someone picks my eggs it will pay for my ivf. If not ivf this summer for 10,000! Paid up front...praying that one of the next 2 iuis just work!
> 
> Anyone planning on having more than 3 iui if they don't happen to work?
> 
> And glad to see some of you girls getting successful numbers! Gives me hope!
> 
> 
> Thank you for all of your kind words pretty ladies!! I spoke with the doctor today because I was at work last night when I got the call. Apparently my levels weren't high enough to be considered positive and werent low enough to be negative. She said chances are that it was in fact a chemical. Oddly enough I'm kind of happy it was a CP because then everything worked with the clomid and iui ya know?
> 
> Waiting we really havent discussed IVF yet to be honest. I think we will do 2-3 more IUI's and reevaluate if it doesn't work.
> 
> I'm just happy my body responded well minus the chemicalClick to expand...


It's so good to see you are looking at the bright side. I never would have thought of that. It does work for you so that is a worry gone.


----------



## dojenstein

Jennifer, that is a great attitude, and very true. Sometimes they say IUI's are more successful the second or third time around. So I'd say you have a pretty good shot at one of them sticking. 

What is everyone up to? I'm having a rough day at work. I work in property management where we have be super duper nice to current residents and prospects (no matter how annoying they might be). And I'm here from 9 - 6 which seems like the lonnnnngeestttt day ever. The good news is I'm off Sunday and Monday, which I realllllly need. Although I think my DF will expect me to watch his son on Monday since it's a holiday. But he's 9 1/2 so he doesn't need much looking after. He plays video games most of the day. 

I didn't tell DF to do anything special for Valentine's Day but I'm feeling so hormonal and grumpy that if he doesn't do something I'm gonna go ballistic. I know that's so terrible of me.


----------



## Jenafyr4

My DF feels bad because he wasn't able to do anything for me. I did get him a little something cuz I couldn't help it :) I got my mommy a biiigggggg monkey and some candy. Since my dad died I try to do special stuff for her. I'm feeling really tired but really good. I wish I could fast forward to 2nd trimester and get all this worrying outta the way.


----------



## dojenstein

Jena, That is so sweet of you to do stuff for your mom. I'm sure she appreciates that. I have very low expectations for when I get home. DF asked me to pick up some bottled water on my way home, which means he most likely didn't leave the house and most likely didn't get me anything. I know I'm gonna be pissed but I'm gonna try not to (who am I kidding, I will totally have a tantrum and lock myself in my room).

And I can't wait til 2nd trimester either. I hate not knowing what's going on with the LO. Just wish I had a crystal ball.


----------



## dojenstein

So the DF did get me flowers so I didn't have to lock myself in my bedroom. Then I got into my jammies and we put on a movie and I made it about 40 minutes in before I was snoring on the couch. I swear I cannot stay up past 8pm anymore. It's crazy. 

I have the day off today and tomorrow and couldn't be happier to just lie around the house and be lazy. 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## floridamomma

Jennifer I know it hurts. It it is hope that it'll work next time. Can you ask for progesterone from iui?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Doj I've been sleepy too but I think it's more I'm not sleeping well. I had bad dreams last night. I can't sleep with my closet door open. Been like that since I was a kid and dreamed I went to close it and something got me...then my son was trying to help me and screaming ughhh....woke up all scared. I just kept telling myself I know my daddy will protect me from heaven... Then the day before DF son decided to wake up at 630am. He is a loud kid . A good kid but loud :/ no plans today except to do laundry and relax a little but that can always change.

For those who have kids...Have you told them? If not when will you?


----------



## dojenstein

Jena, my DF has a 9 year old son. I don't like keeping it a secret from him since I don't want to monitor myself when I'm at home and relaxing. He already says all I do is sleep. Lol. I'm gonna try to hold off til mid April when Id be 13 weeks. Although I wish we could just tell him now.


----------



## floridamomma

We won't tell our kids or anyone until it's obvious and undeniable. We have had 5losses and my kids recently lost their close cousin my nephew. He was only 5 and they took it hard . Don't want to hurt them.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yes its hard to keep it from my kids also, but they are all so excited for a new baby I don't think I could handle that if something went wrong. 
I've only had one miscarriage before my 11 yr old but being post TR can change the dynamics of your body so I'm optimistic but very very cautious and aware of the risk


----------



## floridamomma

2nd beta today waiting on results


----------



## Jenafyr4

My regular ob/gyn is sending me back on Wednesday for another beta and to check progesterone. He may be doing an ultrasound sooner to ensure the baby is in the right spot. He is very understanding to the fact that I am post TR and things are different with me... he is wonderful. Praying for a magnificent #

Floridamomma.... good luck and prayers for you. Will you have results today or do you have to wait till tomorrow?


----------



## floridamomma

Jen that's good that he gets it. When do they want to do the us? 
I can check my results online. They are usually there between 6-10


----------



## Jenafyr4

My ultrasound with the fertility clinic is 3/2 at 10am.... but my doctor wants to check sooner that placement is good, so as soon as my betas reach 2000


----------



## waitingongod1

Florida - I'm sure they will be great!


----------



## Jennifer.

officially CD-1! I have my baseline US on Wednesday...back to square one lol

I cant wait to hear your beta results!


----------



## floridamomma

14dpiui 290 17dpiui 699 that was my levels Friday and today


----------



## waitingongod1

Look good Florida! 

Jennifer- I am on cd3! We can be buddies. I'll be doing 100mg clomid day 5-9 day 12 us trigger shot. Iui and progesterone suppositories ever day after iui. What about you?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yay for good #s


----------



## Mags623

Hi ladies! I have been stalking your forum for the past couple of weeks now. This is my first time ever actually posting something!!! Pretty crazy considering how much I abuse Google during the 2ww. 

Your stories inspired me to post. Little did you know that you have all helped me get through my 2ww on my first cycle with clomid/ovidrel/endometrin. This cycle we did timed intercourse. I have my beta tomorrow at 6:30am! I am so scared and excited at the same time. 

Today I have been feeling AF cramps and lower back pains all day though so it is starting to scare me a bit :( I hope I'm still in it this cycle but regardless I just wanted to say thank you to all of you for your stories and helping me through this unbearable 2ww.


----------



## Jennifer.

Mags623 said:


> Hi ladies! I have been stalking your forum for the past couple of weeks now. This is my first time ever actually posting something!!! Pretty crazy considering how much I abuse Google during the 2ww.
> 
> Your stories inspired me to post. Little did you know that you have all helped me get through my 2ww on my first cycle with clomid/ovidrel/endometrin. This cycle we did timed intercourse. I have my beta tomorrow at 6:30am! I am so scared and excited at the same time.
> 
> Today I have been feeling AF cramps and lower back pains all day though so it is starting to scare me a bit :( I hope I'm still in it this cycle but regardless I just wanted to say thank you to all of you for your stories and helping me through this unbearable 2ww.

Good luck Mags!!


Waiting I'm not sure what the game plan is yet. I will find all of that out on Wednesday when I go to the doctor. We will be doing Clomid again more than likely. If it doesnt work again this month then I will do the injections. I'm unsure of the dose for Clomid this month


----------



## floridamomma

Mags that's normal symptoms prior to bfp too good luck hon


----------



## dojenstein

Mags, wish you had joined in the conversation, but so glad we were able to help you through a difficult time. That's what we're all here for. Tell us how it goes. Fingers crossed for you.

Florida, great numbers. Good luck. When's your U/S?

Jena, that's great that your doctor is helping to alleviate your fears. I go in for my U/S on the 23rd, next Monday. Really nervous. And DF has this huge work thing and can't come. 

Waiting and Jennifer, yeah for cycle buddies. At least this time around you know what to expect more. The first time I was so clueless and didn't know what I was doing and wasn't able to give my doctor any feedback. This time around you guys will know better what works and what doesn't. Practice makes perfect!

AFM, I'm still very bloated and having some morning sickness but not much other than that. I've actually managed to lose weight since I got PG which also scares me. My appetite is not that big. So I'm wearing a size smaller pants which fit me everywhere....except my belly. We're supposed to wear our shirts tucked in at work but I have to leave mine out. 

How was everyone's weekend? (I usually work weekends but I was off Sunday and Monday this week). And I am so sad to be back at work. As I've mentioned 100 times, it's super boring and I'm here for 8 1/2 hours. I literally countdown the minutes. All I wanna do lately is curl up in my bed with my cat and watch tv. That is basically how I spent my last two days and it was glorious.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Doj... Ive lost a few pounds myself. No real appetite, especially in the mornings, but no morning sickness. I'm tired, but nothing unbearable. I just want to be in the clear so I can enjoy this pregnancy with little worry.


----------



## Mags623

Thank you all again for the support!

Doj I agree I wish I spoke up sooner as well &#128542; won't make that mistake again. 

I just got a call from my doctor and my beta came back at 78 so it's a positive! I have another blood test on Friday to make sure my levels are increasing. I had a misscarriage at 14 weeks in April of 2013 and another at 5 weeks in May of 2014 so it's safe to say I'm a bit scared but I will just keep thinking positive thoughts.


----------



## dojenstein

Mags - That's great news congrats!!!! I can understand your apprehension though. I had an MC last year at 5 weeks and it just takes a huge toll on you. No way around it. I have my fingers crossed for you. 

AFM, only 2 more hours of work to go. Woo hoo. I am so pathetic that all I am thinking of is my blankie and my bed. Oh, and elastic waist band pants cause these suckers are way too tight. 

And my fiance caved and gave me the garage yesterday. He is so anal about parking his new car on the street (I have a used one) but I gave him such hell about it. It's such a luxury. I was a nightmare parallel parker on our street, especially in the snow. Now I have a garage at work and at home! It's the little things. 

So I'm supposed to be doing work right now, but I have to make cold calls to people which I absolutely dread so someone come online and distract me so I don't have to do it. It's the worst!


----------



## dojenstein

Where is everyone? I'm all by myself in here :(

Not much going on. Just bored out of my skull here at work and only 5 1/2 hours to go. Last night I came home, microwaved some food (DF's new diet meals are nasty) and went to sleep. I have zero energy. It's ridiculous. 

And it's freezing here in Chicago. I'm so cold I have the heater on at my desk. I don't even want to leave to get lunch. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Same here... boring, boring!!! Had more bloodwork this morning with my regular ob/gyn so waiting for the results, hopefully I wont have to wait until tomorrow.

I'm feeling tired also, but pretty good. No appetite, especially in the mornings but no real nausea.

I'm in Florida, so its cool but not cold, although tomorrow night its supposed to dip down to freezing...UGH...


----------



## floridamomma

Nothing much here just tired. Will get another beta monday so just letting time go by until then. Work is crazy and keeps me occupied


----------



## waitingongod1

Started clomid today! Feeling good about this cycle!


----------



## Mags623

At work until 6pm, then off to the train to get home. Cant wait to get home and relax!

Doj- I'm also in Chicago I feel your pain with this cold!! 
Waiting - awesome news!! Hopefully no side effects from clomid.
Jen- when do you get your results?


----------



## Jenafyr4

I was hoping to get them today but no luck, so it will be tomorrow


----------



## dojenstein

Mags623 said:


> At work until 6pm, then off to the train to get home. Cant wait to get home and relax!
> 
> Doj- I'm also in Chicago I feel your pain with this cold!!
> Waiting - awesome news!! Hopefully no side effects from clomid.
> Jen- when do you get your results?

Mags - That's so funny. Where in Chicago are you? I live in the North Center area and I work in Evanston. They already cancelled school tomorrow cause its gonna be -30. Fun times. 

Waiting - So glad you're feeling good about this cycle. I totally felt excited when I was getting my IUI and I just had really positive thoughts. I think that helps. My fingers are crossed for you. 

Jennifer?


----------



## Mags623

dojenstein said:


> Mags623 said:
> 
> 
> At work until 6pm, then off to the train to get home. Cant wait to get home and relax!
> 
> Doj- I'm also in Chicago I feel your pain with this cold!!
> Waiting - awesome news!! Hopefully no side effects from clomid.
> Jen- when do you get your results?
> 
> Mags - That's so funny. Where in Chicago are you? I live in the North Center area and I work in Evanston. They already cancelled school tomorrow cause its gonna be -30. Fun times.
> 
> Waiting - So glad you're feeling good about this cycle. I totally felt excited when I was getting my IUI and I just had really positive thoughts. I think that helps. My fingers are crossed for you.
> 
> Jennifer?Click to expand...

I live near rosemont and work in the city so I take the metra everyday, really not looking forward to the cold tomorrow. Today was already bad enough!! :nope:


----------



## Jennifer.

Sorry ladies it's been so crazy with meetings and work! I started Clomid tonight still at 50mg since that worked well for me. Looks like both of my ovaries are working this month (last month it was only my right side) so hopefully i'll get more than one mature follie!

My doctor wants me to talk about more "aggressive" options if it doesnt work this month because of my history with miscarriages..i'm not sure what that entails but I'm not read y to go that route yet!

How are my preggo's doing tonight?


----------



## floridamomma

Jennifer don't let them pressure you. My doc kind tried to go with ivf and mention iui on the backend. No way was I makings commitment that big(and expensive) without trying other things first


----------



## Mommieh25

Jennifer. said:


> Sorry ladies it's been so crazy with meetings and work! I started Clomid tonight still at 50mg since that worked well for me. Looks like both of my ovaries are working this month (last month it was only my right side) so hopefully i'll get more than one mature follie!
> 
> My doctor wants me to talk about more "aggressive" options if it doesnt work this month because of my history with miscarriages..i'm not sure what that entails but I'm not read y to go that route yet!
> 
> How are my preggo's doing tonight?

I agree with Florida. It is your choice. But we believe in BFP's in this thread. So you will not have to worry.:thumbup:


----------



## Mommieh25

Sorry I've been Mia. Been snowed in with lo's. It's been fun though! I told them in another thread that this great baby making weather however! So this will be my cycle I think. Yayyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Mommieh25

Mags623 said:


> Hi ladies! I have been stalking your forum for the past couple of weeks now. This is my first time ever actually posting something!!! Pretty crazy considering how much I abuse Google during the 2ww.
> 
> Your stories inspired me to post. Little did you know that you have all helped me get through my 2ww on my first cycle with clomid/ovidrel/endometrin. This cycle we did timed intercourse. I have my beta tomorrow at 6:30am! I am so scared and excited at the same time.
> 
> Today I have been feeling AF cramps and lower back pains all day though so it is starting to scare me a bit :( I hope I'm still in it this cycle but regardless I just wanted to say thank you to all of you for your stories and helping me through this unbearable 2ww.

Hi mags! Welcome! This is a great group of ladies. We are here for you. The rule of course is it ain't over till that ole' af shows herself. Lol

I pray this is your cycle. :hugs: keep us posted.


----------



## Jenafyr4

19dpiui beta was 778... should have been higher but the doctor doesnt seem worried (but I am)... Still waiting for the progesterone results. I repeat betas on Monday and he wants me to come in at 10am on Tuesday for an ultrasound. I'm so nervous. I was really hoping for a stronger #.


----------



## dojenstein

Jena, If the doctors aren't worried I wouldn't worry either. My doctors have always been very honest with me when they are concerned. Don't stress yourself out just yet. Good luck at your US. I go for mine on Monday. Don't worry I'm nervous as hell too. But there's nothing more I can do. 

I'm sure it'll be fine!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Nurse said doubling time from 14dpiui to 19 dpiui averaged to 49.4 hours. (Should be between 36-54 sometimes higher) I guess I just had a # in my head and I thought it would be higher. I'm trying not to stress. IDK what the hold up is on my progesterone. I know I wont see a heartbeat on Tuesday because I will only be 5 weeks and 3 days, but hopefully will be able to see one on my March 2 one. I will be 6wks and 2 days.


----------



## floridamomma

Jen I think sometimes it's because of the odd number of days for doubling. My number is double at 50+ hours if you look at it from a 14 to 17 but if you look at it from a 1416 it double perfectly so I think is that they need to not have you do it odd day. And there a lot of people whose numbers never double correctly that have babies perfectly healthy. I think the official number is in East increased by like 60%


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yes It was an odd testing day, and Monday will be an even day at 24dpiui...I'm trying not to stress it to much, but its easier said than done. I know what will be will be, But Its been a long road. I'm happy to know I CAN get pregnant after having my reversal, I'm just ready for my rainbow baby


----------



## floridamomma

Very understandable Jen. But I think it will be


----------



## Jenafyr4

Progesterone is 46.9


----------



## Mags623

Jenafyr4 said:


> Yes It was an odd testing day, and Monday will be an even day at 24dpiui...I'm trying not to stress it to much, but its easier said than done. I know what will be will be, But Its been a long road. I'm happy to know I CAN get pregnant after having my reversal, I'm just ready for my rainbow baby

Good positive thoughts Jen, getting pregnant def is half the battle! Keep your head up everything will work out. :)


----------



## Mommieh25

Jenafyr4 said:


> Progesterone is 46.9

This is good right? I praying all goes well. You will have your rainbow.


----------



## Mommieh25

My l's have been out of school for a whole week. They act like it s summer vacay! They are funny dancing around for no school.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yes progesterone is good. Anything over 20 the nurse said, so dr was happy


----------



## Mommieh25

Ok ladies I have an update. Today I went in for midcycle ultrasound. Good news I had one huge folkie on right at 23! My left had one he measured at 13. But I had more follies! Looks like 150 was good for me. But it was a beast in side effects. So I trigger tonight and have timed intercourse starting tomorrow. So maybe I will have a few follies grow to increase my chances even more. My lining was also at 8 which he said was wonderful. 

I really feel hopeful now. Hubby and I are prepared to :sex: till the end!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: all around. 

How are our mommies to be today?


----------



## dojenstein

Mommie - That is great news. I only had one follie and it was about as big as your so fingers crossed!!! Remember it only takes one follie :)
I'm excited for you!!!! 

I'm doing good. Getting a little nervous about my scan on Monday. I'll be 5w4d and sometimes they can't see anything that early, which is going to freak me out, I just know it. And my DF can't come because of a huge work thing so I'll be all by myself. Not looking forward to that. My morning sickness has lessened too which worries me. I'm just a big worry wart. I shouldn't go online and see all the things that can go wrong. It just upsets me. My birthmom (we're close) just tells me every day to RELAX. Well that is so much easier said than done when you are trying to care for this tiny human in your body that you can't see or help! Grrrr. 

And I also took a half day of work today. I'm so bad. But It's been a long week and I'm exhausted and I have to work all weekend and I'm not very busy so I told them I have a dr.'s appt. I feel bad lying but I really need to catch up on rest and the DF and his son won't be home. So I'll have the whole house to myself. Ahhhh. 

How is everyone else on this chilly day?


----------



## Jenafyr4

My scan is on Tuesday and I will be 5w3d dr said we are mainly looking for placement and it's a 50/50 chance to see the heartbeat but I have another scan on March 2 still


----------



## dojenstein

Thanks Jena, that's a little reassuring. I've heard of people who go for scans and just see the sac. I think if they can't see more I'll get nervous. And I really don't want to go alone but DF definitely can't miss this work thing. And I would reschedule but Monday is the only day I'm off. 

And the more research I do on what to expect the more freaked out I get. It sucks having no idea what's going on in there. More waiting...


----------



## Jenafyr4

I now I HATE waiting. both my scans will be without my DF because he starts his new job on Monday. My Dr said most of the time betas need to be over 6000 before a heartbeat can be seen. I looked 5w3d ultrasounds on youtube and most only saw a sac and fetal pole, so I'm prepared. I just want to make sure the baby is in the right spot, hen my next scan I will see the heartbeat.


----------



## Mags623

Mommie- that's awesome news!! I also only had 1 mature follie! 

I had my 2nd blood test at 17dpo and my HcG levels were at 265 (14dpo was 78). I thought that was low but my doctors say it is normal. I will be going again on Monday. I hope to see some high #s so I don't have to worry so much.


----------



## waitingongod1

Mommie- great ultrasound! I understand about side effects. I'm back on clomid this cycle to get more follicules. I'm only on cd7 and the cramps/pain have set in and hot flashes. Usually they don't start this early! :/


----------



## Mommieh25

Doj I'm excited to hear about your ultrasound. Yours also Jen. Also good to hear you are getting rest. That us hood carrying a little one is a lot of work. Waiting I completely understand. I went through n the last dosage. The hubby insist I'm still moody from it. :nope: :dohh:

I just gave myself the ovidrel shot. A first. I dropped it on the floor had to clean the needle with alcohol. Florida is that cool? I know you are a nurse. Hey by the way Florida how are you doing?


----------



## floridamomma

It's not ideal but it's ok. Just make sure it was cleaned well as well as the injection site. I'm ok everyone. I M literally exhausted all the time. I wake twice nightly to per and am now sleeping until at least 4:30am so it helps. I'm doing a follow up beta on Monday then in going to try and schedule my us for the following Thursday since I'm off work. I'll be 6+6


----------



## Mommieh25

floridamomma said:


> It's not ideal but it's ok. Just make sure it was cleaned well as well as the injection site. I'm ok everyone. I M literally exhausted all the time. I wake twice nightly to per and am now sleeping until at least 4:30am so it helps. I'm doing a follow up beta on Monday then in going to try and schedule my us for the following Thursday since I'm off work. I'll be 6+6


Thanks! Yep Doj said she is tired a lot also. Awwwwww our little mommas are baking babies. I understand get all the rest you need.


----------



## dojenstein

Oh so tired. And I have to work from 9 - 6 today. I left work early yesterday and napped for 4 hours. It was glorious. I started to get nervous for my US on Monday and I was scaring myself reading everything that could go wrong on Google so I took a test. LOL. At least the test line came out darker than the control line like immediately. Made me feel a little better. I won't relax until Monday though. 

https://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab122/SparklePants_02/IMG_0153.jpg

Ugh, it's only 11:45 here. 6 more hours to go! 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Mommieh25

dojenstein said:


> Oh so tired. And I have to work from 9 - 6 today. I left work early yesterday and napped for 4 hours. It was glorious. I started to get nervous for my US on Monday and I was scaring myself reading everything that could go wrong on Google so I took a test. LOL. At least the test line came out darker than the control line like immediately. Made me feel a little better. I won't relax until Monday though.
> 
> https://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab122/SparklePants_02/IMG_0153.jpg
> 
> Ugh, it's only 11:45 here. 6 more hours to go!
> 
> How is everyone else today?

I am well. I hope your day goes by a lot faster from now. I know you are tired. Via looks very pregnant to me! :winkwink:


----------



## dojenstein

Thanks Mommie! I just had to give two tour of our apartments to clients and I'm beat and starving. Although I have no idea what to eat for lunch. Nothing really appeals to me. And last night I skipped dinner and just had a shake which really pissed DF off. I do need to eat better. 

Only 4 1/2 more hours to go. Things usually start to really drag from like 3 - 6. That's usually the worst time. 

Okay, I'll stop babbling for now. Where is everyone? Hopefully not working like me!


----------



## waitingongod1

Stuck in the house. Winter weather. Will finish up clomid tomorrow on cd9. 

If you took clomid days 5-9. When did you guys ovulate? In the past I have always taken days 3-7 But doc wanted to try different days. 

Also last time I was on clomid it completely dried up cm. Other than pressed anyone else use anything to make it better?

And last iui I did not test out trigger. Thoughts? Did you like or not like testing out?


----------



## floridamomma

Waiting try preseed it's really good


----------



## Jenafyr4

Not much going on here. Sitting here while DF gets a haircut. We just came from lunch with his family. Tomorrow is cleaning and laundry day which we all helps time go by. Monday will be a busy day, then 1st US Tuesday


----------



## dojenstein

Waiting, I only did Clomid 3 - 7 but I would trust the doc in mixing things up. As for testing out the trigger I have mixed feelings. I waited too long so I was unsure if it was trigger or a BFP. If I did test out the trigger I would do it immediately and watch it progressively leave your system. Then when it gets darker you know it's a BFP! That was kind of fun but stressful. But it was my first clue I was PG and I'm a POAS addict so it served its purpose. Also, I heard okay things about preseed but don't use too much! I heard it can get very messy and unromantic. But yes, Clomid does dry you out. Blech. 

I've only got one more hour to go at work. Woo hoo. It's sad how excited leaving here makes me. I want to go home as I'm driving on my way in. But I don't have to be here until noon tomorrow so yeah for sleeping in!


----------



## Mommieh25

Exciting Jen! Florida you have an ultrasound coming up too right? Wow you guys have got to keep us updated. Pretty soon you all will be out of the first trimester!


----------



## dojenstein

I've got my first US on Monday and am so freaking nervous. I've read pretty much everything that could go wrong and have sufficiently freaked myself out. And DF can't go with me so I have to go on my own. So scared. Need my ladies to talk me down.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I'm so ready to be in 2nd trimester and feel a little more relaxed. ..

Non baby related and can't post a picture but I am proud to say I'm officially a Florida Registered Paralegal, Which means I'm recognized by the Florida Bar for my professional and educational accomplishments. It also means I will get a raise at work...yay for me lol


----------



## floridamomma

Yay Jen!!


----------



## Mags623

Waiting -I took clomid days 4-7, ovidrel shot day 17, and I think I ovulated day 19. Switching up days can't hurt, you body may react better.

Jena - congrats and yay on the raise! :) just in time for that baby hehe

Doj - less than 2 days until your ultrasound. That's really exciting!!!


----------



## floridamomma

Waiting I don't monitor my cycles so I don't know the exact day but I took clomid day 5-9 triggered day 13 and iui day 15. My cycles are about 30 days and that's when I ovulate usually
Doj you have to think positively hon. Negativity and anxiety can effect the baby. It'll be so early but I'm sure you'll see at least a sac. After 5 miscarriages I don't get scans that early anymore. Too nerve wrecking. My first scan should be 6+6.


----------



## Mommieh25

Jenafyr4 said:


> I'm so ready to be in 2nd trimester and feel a little more relaxed. ..
> 
> Non baby related and can't post a picture but I am proud to say I'm officially a Florida Registered Paralegal, Which means I'm recognized by the Florida Bar for my professional and educational accomplishments. It also means I will get a raise at work...yay for me lol


:thumbup::flower::hugs::happydance:

Congrst Jen! You should be proud that is an accomplishment!


----------



## Mommieh25

The hubs really upset me last night. No bd....I hope this doesn't ruin my chances. I did it the night of trigger, no last night. Will try today. What do you guys think? I'm so upset!!!!!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad::twisted::x


----------



## floridamomma

I think it's still good. I triggered and then no bd that night or thext. Bd 2-4 days post trigger


----------



## Mommieh25

floridamomma said:


> I think it's still good. I triggered and then no bd that night or thext. Bd 2-4 days post trigger


Thanks Florida. I just want to take advantage of every opportunity. I don't want to go through another cycle if i can avoid it. I know we can't control theses things only The Lord, but I am really am praying to not have to do this again.

Sorry for the long vent. :cry:


----------



## floridamomma

No I understand. I freaked out about it because I just knew I felt I pains that night and I knew we missed it. But God had other plans. Can't wait to welcome you to the club hon


----------



## waitingongod1

Mommie- don't worry about it. There has to be a reason why iuis are most successful 36 hrs after trigger!


----------



## dojenstein

Mommie, I agree that you should not worry. It's true that IUI's are most successful 36 hours after trigger. Don't worry too much. 

Jena, that's great news about your job. Congrats. This is going to be quite a year for you! Yeah! 

AFM, nothing new. Going for my US tomorrow and according to different websites I'm either 5 weeks today or 5 weeks 3 days. So I don't expect to see much tomorrow. I'm not gonna freak myself out over it anymore. 

Right now I'm focusing on the positives...I only have 2 1/2 more hours of work until I'm outta here and off on Monday. And my fiance is working late tonight so I have to pick up his son and take him home. But it means I can stop by Popeyes and get him dinner and not worry about cooking or doing dishes. Sweet! Then I can sit on my butt and watch the Oscars without anyone bothering me. (It's hard to be the only female in the house...but I do hope that will change in about 9 months...hehehe).


----------



## sugargully

Waiting and Doj, you answered an unasked question I'd had. I didn't know IUIs are more successful 36hrs after trigger. I though maybe my RE had waited too long and that's why my first one didn't work. I can put that thought to rest and focus in this cycle.

I start 50mg Clomid tonight. We're also going to sway for a boy, DH has 2 girls. I know this isn't the thread for it but do you ladies believe in the sway methods? Baking soda, cream of tartar, alkaline foods?


----------



## dojenstein

Hi Sugar, how have you been? Personally, I don't believe you can sway gender. I'm just a skeptic about stuff like that. My DF laughs at me because I truly believe this bean is a girl. I just feel it. He gets a kick out of that. He thinks its a boy. I already have a tummy from the bloating and he says that's a boy. Whatever, I'm sticking with women's intuition.


----------



## Jennifer.

Ladies this Clomid is kicking my butt this time around!! I was fine up until today =[ I'm having like mega hot flashes lol. Thank god tonight is the last pill

I've decided I'm not going to do any of the "extra" stuff this cycle like Pom juice and pineapple core...If it happens it happens


----------



## dojenstein

Hey, good to see you Jennifer. Sorry this round of Clomid is kicking your ass. Just consider it preparation for what's to come...but as everyone says, if it gives us a healthy bean than it's worth it. 

And I didn't do any of the "extras" either. I don't think they really do much...personally. But like I said before I'm just a big skeptic about certain things. I mean, they can't hurt but meh. 

So I'm officially home and off from work for the next like 36 hours. I'm already under my blankie and in my stretchy clothes. It's glorious.


----------



## waitingongod1

Jennifer! Yes on cd9. Hot flashes galore!


----------



## Mommieh25

Jennifer. said:


> Ladies this Clomid is kicking my butt this time around!! I was fine up until today =[ I'm having like mega hot flashes lol. Thank god tonight is the last pill
> 
> I've decided I'm not going to do any of the "extra" stuff this cycle like Pom juice and pineapple core...If it happens it happens

I completely understand on both parts. It is exhausting. But it will be worth it.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good luck today doj...Prayers for you


----------



## dojenstein

Hey ladies. Had to cancel my doctor's appointment because apparently my fiance asked me like a month ago to pick up his son from school on Monday and Thursday of this week (my two days off) since the babysitter was unavailable. And the appt was at 3:30, the same time I have to pick up Zach. So I rescheduled for next Monday. Obviously I'm bummed because I wanted to put my mind at ease, but I'm only 5 weeks and I hear you don't see much at 5, but you have a better probability of seeing the baby and the heartbeat at 6 weeks, and my fiance can be with me at the appointment. So I guess its for the best.


----------



## Mommieh25

dojenstein said:


> Hey ladies. Had to cancel my doctor's appointment because apparently my fiance asked me like a month ago to pick up his son from school on Monday and Thursday of this week (my two days off) since the babysitter was unavailable. And the appt was at 3:30, the same time I have to pick up Zach. So I rescheduled for next Monday. Obviously I'm bummed because I wanted to put my mind at ease, but I'm only 5 weeks and I hear you don't see much at 5, but you have a better probability of seeing the baby and the heartbeat at 6 weeks, and my fiance can be with me at the appointment. So I guess its for the best.

Awwwwwww...... We can wait! Lol:dohh:

It will be exciting news no matter why you have it. Enjoy theses days off.


----------



## floridamomma

My Hcg went from 699 to 7491 so 48 hour doubling time! Scan next week


----------



## Mommieh25

floridamomma said:


> My Hcg went from 699 to 7491 so 48 hour doubling time! Scan next week


Thanks for the update. Sounds like a great visit. :thumbup:


Hey success mommies I made a new thread about clomid, symptoms dpo and how many babies. Would you guys share your experience? :flower: trying to keep posting to help with this tww.


----------



## Mags623

Doj- it will be nice to have DF with you for the ultrasound. Enjoy your time off :)

Florida - that's awesome!!! Very good numbers!

My hcg went from 265 on Friday to 1257 today. I'm really excited! It's nice to see some good numbers. My first ultrasound will be next week Tuesday!


----------



## Mommieh25

Mags623 said:


> Doj- it will be nice to have DF with you for the ultrasound. Enjoy your time off :)
> 
> Florida - that's awesome!!! Very good numbers!
> 
> My hcg went from 265 on Friday to 1257 today. I'm really excited! It's nice to see some good numbers. My first ultrasound will be next week Tuesday!

Oh wow we are going to get to read a lot of pregnancy journals! Please keep us updated in the thread. 

So much pleasant news today.

Florida are they able to tell if it is mulitiples yet?


----------



## floridamomma

Not yet. Dh believes it's twins so I say triplets to drive him nuts lol. We'll know next Thursday


----------



## dojenstein

Hey ladies. 

Mommieh - I posted on your new thread. I know how hard the TWW. But somehow the waiting really never ends. But yes, the TWW was the hardest part. 

Mags & Florida - Those are great numbers. Excited for your scans. Florida, do you really think it's multiples? I'm worried about one, can't imagine multiples. Don't know what I would do. I'm lucky that DF pretty much raised his son himself so at least one of us knows what we're doing. 

So I was dropping DFs son off at school and some jerkface opened his car door right as I was driving by. Totally wrecked the front of my car. Went to the shop and damage is $2K. I'm pretty sure the jerk who opened the door into traffic is responsible but I have to bring my car in on Thursday for 8 days which means I'm gonna have to drive some crappy rental car in the terrible Chicago weather. So not really the day off I imagined. Although I did get in a nice 3 hour nap, so not all was lost. 

Hope everyone else's day is going better.


----------



## floridamomma

I don't know and honestly don't think I could handle 2 right now. My family has a lot of twins. My twin nieces(14) were a handful and I'm not ready for that lol


----------



## Jenafyr4

I would love twins but pretty sure there's only one in there. Had another beta today and of course no results so probably won't know till the morning when I go in for my scan. I've had a rough few days and have been down. Praying tomorrow brings good news


----------



## floridamomma

It will jen&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## waitingongod1

Florida- I am calling it! Multiples for you! 

Dojen- sorry you have to wait another week!

Really bad car anxiety today. Anyone on clomid make anxiety worse? I hate driving in the snow gr...


----------



## Mommieh25

waitingongod1 said:


> Florida- I am calling it! Multiples for you!
> 
> Dojen- sorry you have to wait another week!
> 
> Really bad car anxiety today. Anyone on clomid make anxiety worse? I hate driving in the snow gr...

No it just made me mean. :growlmad: lol i was a grouch.


----------



## Mommieh25

dojenstein said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Mommieh - I posted on your new thread. I know how hard the TWW. But somehow the waiting really never ends. But yes, the TWW was the hardest part.
> 
> Mags & Florida - Those are great numbers. Excited for your scans. Florida, do you really think it's multiples? I'm worried about one, can't imagine multiples. Don't know what I would do. I'm lucky that DF pretty much raised his son himself so at least one of us knows what we're doing.
> 
> So I was dropping DFs son off at school and some jerkface opened his car door right as I was driving by. Totally wrecked the front of my car. Went to the shop and damage is $2K. I'm pretty sure the jerk who opened the door into traffic is responsible but I have to bring my car in on Thursday for 8 days which means I'm gonna have to drive some crappy rental car in the terrible Chicago weather. So not really the day off I imagined. Although I did get in a nice 3 hour nap, so not all was lost.
> 
> Hope everyone else's day is going better.

I'm glad you are okay. That is most important. But I know with little one coming you could save that money. I feel your pain. :wacko:


----------



## Mommieh25

floridamomma said:


> Not yet. Dh believes it's twins so I say triplets to drive him nuts lol. We'll know next Thursday

Can't wait to hear your news! :-=


----------



## Jenafyr4

I have a baby in the uterus. Measuring spot on at 5 wks and 3 days. My beta was 3197 yesterday morning. He said he is happy with everything and to please stop stressing the #s. He suggested I move my ultrasound next monday with my RE to at least Friday to ensure we see a heartbeat. I do have a cyst on my right side, but he didnt seem worried and said thats what clomid does... I'm going to try and relax now. I see my regular OB again on March 10th. Praying this keeps progressing nicely.


----------



## Mags623

Jenafyr4 said:


> I have a baby in the uterus. Measuring spot on at 5 wks and 3 days. My beta was 3197 yesterday morning. He said he is happy with everything and to please stop stressing the #s. He suggested I move my ultrasound next monday with my RE to at least Friday to ensure we see a heartbeat. I do have a cyst on my right side, but he didnt seem worried and said thats what clomid does... I'm going to try and relax now. I see my regular OB again on March 10th. Praying this keeps progressing nicely.

That's great news!!!!! Now you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy :)


----------



## dojenstein

Jena, that's such great news! I'm so happy to hear that, congrats. 

I'm sorta bummed I have to wait a whole week too but I should be around 6 weeks and change so hopefully we'll hear the heartbeat. That would be so exciting. And DF can come which is so much more comforting than going alone. Fingers and toes crossed all is well. 

I'm back at work today. I had this massive craving for some pickles so I walked to Walgreens in the snow and ate the entire jar. It was nasty but oh so delicious at the time. Then I threw them up 20 minutes later. Oh well, guess I can't trust those cravings. Fun times.


----------



## floridamomma

So much good news! 
Clomid made me absolutely insane. Poor dh. Scan is 9 days away. I'll be 6+6. Hoping for good nes


----------



## Jenafyr4

My scan is now scheduled for March 5th. I will be 6w 5d... I also found a place here that does private scans. They do heartbeat scans for $30. Which is neat if I ever feel concerned, plus they do gender US at 14 wks. I'm gonna ask my dr for the Harmony test at 9 weeks though.


----------



## waitingongod1

Jenafyr4 said:


> I have a baby in the uterus. Measuring spot on at 5 wks and 3 days. My beta was 3197 yesterday morning. He said he is happy with everything and to please stop stressing the #s. He suggested I move my ultrasound next monday with my RE to at least Friday to ensure we see a heartbeat. I do have a cyst on my right side, but he didnt seem worried and said thats what clomid does... I'm going to try and relax now. I see my regular OB again on March 10th. Praying this keeps progressing nicely.

Yah!!!


----------



## dojenstein

Okay, my pants are getting to tight. They fit, I just can't button them and I've been so uncomfortable. So today I wore a dress. But I'm so self-conscious. Can I get away with saying I had a big lunch? And this is with my Spanx on! Ugh. I feel gross.

https://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab122/SparklePants_02/IMG_0160.jpg

And apologies for the HUGE picture. I have no idea how to make them smaller.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Doj, its just the beginning, but I too hate the bloat but refuse to be uncomfortable


----------



## Mommieh25

dojenstein said:


> Okay, my pants are getting to tight. They fit, I just can't button them and I've been so uncomfortable. So today I wore a dress. But I'm so self-conscious. Can I get away with saying I had a big lunch? And this is with my Spanx on! Ugh. I feel gross.
> 
> https://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab122/SparklePants_02/IMG_0160.jpg
> 
> And apologies for the HUGE picture. I have no idea how to make them smaller.

You look cute momma!


----------



## Jennifer.

Hello my lady loves!! Doj you look wonderful! 


I didnt go to my CD10 scan today because I didnt feel so hot. I'm going tomorrow morning instead..here is to hoping I have more than one good-sized Follie!


----------



## floridamomma

Doj it's there. But it's so cute!!!!
Jennifer good luck
Afm I've been having some pain at night. Tmi it's more like constipation but I've woken twice in severe pain so I have an appt tomorrow afternoon. Probably a quick scan too


----------



## Jenafyr4

Ive had some pains also, but I'm sure mine is constipation...I know baby is in the right spot, but I do have a cyst. So excited for ya'lls scans, praying for great news. 

Afm... I'm sick :( sore throat and just feeling like poo... my appetite has really sucked... and Ive found bread of any kind makes me nauseous. I usually eat a bacon egg and cheese bisquit every morning and now I only eat the insides lol. I couldnt even eat the tortilla off a breakfast wrap. I'm tired and drained. I'm on the go all the time and its tough. My son and step-son have football on Tuesday and Thursday and its in Tampa, which is an hour from me, plus helping care for my mom. I'm in bed ASLEEP by 9 and thats late lol


----------



## Jennifer.

I've got a 9mm and 14mm follie on CD11.. the 14mm is on the right side this time instead of the left so maybe that's my lucky side 

Trigger Saturday and IUI Monday


----------



## floridamomma

Good luck jennifer
Well happy to say we have 1 little bubba on board. Only 5+6 but we saw the hb. Measuring just right. Specialist is happy. He's going to recheck my progesterone levels. But for now we are doing good.


----------



## dojenstein

Wow, everyone's got such great news.

Jennifer, good luck this cycle. Fingers crossed for you. Two good follies is great. You only need one.

Jena, I can totally sympathize with how tired and exhausted you are. Today was my day off and all I did was puke and sleep. And now I have to take my fiancé's son to basketball in the snow. And I have a crappy rental so I'm praying I don't get stuck. And 8 is pretty much my bedtime now.

Florida - yeah! That's such fantastic news. Congrats momma! Must've been so exciting to hear the heartbeat. I am both excited and nervous for my scan on Monday. I really hope it goes well!


----------



## waitingongod1

Such an exciting thread going on!
Florida- congrats on just one! 
Jen- yah for good ultrasound! 

I had cd13 scan today. 10 mature follicules!!! Crazy. Femera last cycle only had 1. Trigger on Saturday night and iui on monday! Hoping we have better sperm count this time or it will crush my hubby


----------



## Mommieh25

floridamomma said:


> Good luck jennifer
> Well happy to say we have 1 little bubba on board. Only 5+6 but we saw the hb. Measuring just right. Specialist is happy. He's going to recheck my progesterone levels. But for now we are doing good.


Yay Florida!


----------



## Mommieh25

Hi Ladies I'm checking in with everyone.

Jen- nothing but high hopes for your iui and follies!
Florida- yay a second time on seeing your baby
Doj I hope you get your car soon and I hope you feel better from the ickys. But they say it is a good sign for a healthy pregnancy.
Jenayfer- I'm so happy All is progressing well.

Fam- I tested tonight. I think I am 6 or 7 days post trigger (dpo) am I right about this? I took my trigger last Friday at 8. Anyhoo, it was BFN! :cry::bfn:. Made me sad I posted in other thread this means I will have to do another cycle if it doesn't show positive. I will sit this month out because hubby is working on project and will be traveling a lot. Ugggghhhhhh the horror! I will have to wait a whole cycle!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Mommie I didn't get a + till 11dpiui so don't get discouraged. 

Yay ladies for great scans. .

Afm...sick with a cold from this bi - polar florida weather. And I can't take much. Just spent 3 hours in the cold while my boys practiced football. 
DF started his official shift for his new job tonight so I'm going to bed alone... so glad tomorrow is Friday :)


----------



## Mommieh25

Waiting I didn't forget about you! Big hopes got iui!

Hey everybody I went back and looked at my test. I remember the last clomid run with baby three the dr made the nurse wait for my result. So I checked again. I got a faint one! I held it up to the light and everything to make sure it wasn't an indent! Still there! I am gonna retest in the morning! 

I knew I was having symptoms. My nausea today was so bad!! Plus my boobs feel like fire and rocks are in there. I'm gonna try to post pics of my poas!


----------



## Mommieh25

First one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mommieh25

Take two
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mommieh25

Part 3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mommieh25

So sooty for photobomb but I wanted you guys to have a say.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mommieh25




----------



## Mommieh25

Ok my next one is my last.:blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mommieh25

Last one! What do you guys think. Can't wait til the morning!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mommieh25

Do you all think it is too early to test? Wow I have butterflies. This morning I felt out of the running and nice this. My hubby keeps saying wait til the morning to be sure. Now I'm like is it too soon. But I tested positive early with my last pregnancy. Ooooooooooooo.......


----------



## floridamomma

I Thor my positive at 9 dpiui. Wait 2 days and test again. Like Saturday. Have you gotten a negative yet? And use pink dye text. No questions with those


----------



## floridamomma

Jennifer and waiting sounds like a recipe for multiples. Some body had to be the multiple momma:) 
Sorry Jen and doj you aren't feeling so well. Jen this Florida weather is enough to cause pneumonia :/


----------



## Jenafyr4

Mommie.... please, please, please dont trust blue dye test.... get FRER or any pink dye. 

Thank you Florida... I had a rough night :/ still feeling bad and praying I can use this weekend to get well.


----------



## Mommieh25

Thanks ladies I went for a pink dye test after morning test on blue dye------nothing. :nope:

So I brought a lot of tests. Digitals and pink dye. (Never brought so many tests at one time in my life :dohh:) but the one I took when I got home was very, very, and I mean very, very, very faint. So I will wait and keep testing.

Florida thanks. I think it may be trigger. With my 2 year ok'd I had a positive super early on clomid but I didn't have trigger either. So this is new, and I want it so bad. I will just have to go through this for that happy outcome. I may talk to re about other options. Maybe do iui instead of timed intercourse. I will just talk to him. Wanting thus and getting older us just sucky. But it will be worth it. I have not lost my faith. Maybe I am just having so many symptoms due to 150mg clomid. :shrug:

But ladies I appreciate you all so much. My dear hubs tries to understand. But there is nothing like talking to ladies that have been there.


----------



## Mommieh25

I know Florida I am eating for someone in our group to have multiples, and hopefully more than one.


----------



## floridamomma

Mommie my very first test was so faint I nor dh really believed it


----------



## Mags623

Mommie - don't lose hope, try to stay relaxed and not stress yourself out. I know easier said than done but this thread really helped me. It's a great group of girls!

Florida- congrats on your little bean! The US must have been really exciting. I can't wait for mine :)

Jenafyr- I hope you start feeling better. I'm starting to feel sick myself. This drastic weather changes don't help :( I feel a sore throat coming.

Has anyone had really bad heartburn? I have only had heartburn once in my life about a year ago and now I have experienced it every day this past week! I keep chugging water.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thank You mags... I only experience heartburn when I dont take my tummy meds. Ive been on Prilosec for about 3 years


----------



## floridamomma

I get it several times a week now


----------



## waitingongod1

Thanks ladies. Florida didn't you have a lot of follicules? Do you remember how many?

Don't you hate it the one time ever I have good news about anything on this journey there is always a friend that is like great. ..by the way I'm pregnant again.... ugh. ..rant over.


----------



## waitingongod1

Mommieh25 said:


> Thanks ladies I went for a pink dye test after morning test on blue dye------nothing. :nope:
> 
> So I brought a lot of tests. Digitals and pink dye. (Never brought so many tests at one time in my life :dohh:) but the one I took when I got home was very, very, and I mean very, very, very faint. So I will wait and keep testing.
> 
> Florida thanks. I think it may be trigger. With my 2 year ok'd I had a positive super early on clomid but I didn't have trigger either. So this is new, and I want it so bad. I will just have to go through this for that happy outcome. I may talk to re about other options. Maybe do iui instead of timed intercourse. I will just talk to him. Wanting thus and getting older us just sucky. But it will be worth it. I have not lost my faith. Maybe I am just having so many symptoms due to 150mg clomid. :shrug:
> 
> But ladies I appreciate you all so much. My dear hubs tries to understand. But there is nothing like talking to ladies that have been there.

Any update? Been thinking about ya!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Today is my oldest 21st birthday. I wish I could be with her but I hope she has an amazing day


----------



## Jennifer.

So my appointment yesterday went okay! 17mm Follicle and a 12mm follicle. I triggered last night and IUI is Monday.. I hope the 12er matures so I can get two follies....ughhhh!


----------



## floridamomma

I had 11 follicles


----------



## waitingongod1

Worried I ovulated yesterday (saturday) I triggered that night and will have iui tomorrow morning... (Monday ) think I missed my window :/?


----------



## Mags623

waitingongod1 said:


> Worried I ovulated yesterday (saturday) I triggered that night and will have iui tomorrow morning... (Monday ) think I missed my window :/?

Waiting, I also felt like I ovulated the night I triggered, I was having all the symptoms of ovulation. maybe it is related to the trigger?


----------



## Mags623

Jennifer. said:


> So my appointment yesterday went okay! 17mm Follicle and a 12mm follicle. I triggered last night and IUI is Monday.. I hope the 12er matures so I can get two follies....ughhhh!


Mine was at 16mm and the other was 12mm on a Friday morning, I triggered 2 days later on a Sunday night. I think only one was mature but maybe that second one grew quickly. Either way it only takes 1! :happydance:


----------



## Jennifer.

Waiting I feel the same way!! I triggered late last night and now i'm having right ovary pains....I want to bd just in case but IUI is also tomorrow morning


----------



## waitingongod1

Iui went well today. Sperm count was 35 mil. Which is big improvement from 12 mil. Last month! Doc said 30 percent chance. Crazy how low it still can be with 10 follicles! 

Jennifer- how did your iui go today?


----------



## Jennifer.

waitingongod1 said:


> Iui went well today. Sperm count was 35 mil. Which is big improvement from 12 mil. Last month! Doc said 30 percent chance. Crazy how low it still can be with 10 follicles!
> 
> Jennifer- how did your iui go today?


Yay for a great appointment today!!!!

It's only 7am in Hawaii right now so no IUI yet =] 3 more hours!


----------



## dojenstein

Sorry I have been so MIA. Had a rough time at work the other day (big meltdown and crazy hormones). And then I've been soooooo tired. 

So today was my ultrasound. I was sooooo freaking nervous it was crazy. But all is good. Little peanut is snuggled right where she should be and we even saw the flicker of the heartbeat which doc said was right on target. Phew. I have to go back for one more ultrasound in 2 weeks but then they said I can go to my OBGYN. 

Now I have to go back and read how everyone's been!


----------



## Jennifer.

Just got back!!DHs sperm was only 40 million this time, last time was 86 million. He worked out this morning like a goober. Doctor was still happy with those numbers though.

It took her foreverrrr to find my cervix today


----------



## dojenstein

Ok, just did some backreading. Sounds like everyone is doing well. Jena, sorry you feel bad. It's been pretty rough for me too. Between the extreme fatigue and morning sickness AND raging hormones it's not been my favorite.

Jennifer, 40 million is great. We had 33 million and one follie and it worked for us. My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## waitingongod1

Jennifer- I had 35 mil. Doc says he always thinks there good as long as above 20 mil! You have plenty of chance. Mine took forever to find the right place too! I'm in a lot of pain today afterwards. No sure if it is from ovulating or from iui :/ hope it goes away tomorrow


----------



## waitingongod1

Dojo- sorry you have been feeling crummy! At least you've got a good heartbeat!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww doj so glad you had a good ultrasound. And ladies who had iui glad it went well, now we wait. 

Afm...feeling ok other than tired now. My cold only lasted 3 days thankfully. My ultrasound will be Thursday. Right now I'm as pissed as they come. My son decided to lock the house tip lock and run out of a closing garage. I DONT have a key for my top lock and have been waiting for a locksmith for well over an hour. So could scream right now but know the stress isn't good. So I'm writing yall and trying not to cry my eyes out cuz I'm starving and exhausted. I've been at the doctor with my mom and grocery shopping for her since 1pm


----------



## floridamomma

Glad to see good iuis. Fingers crossed for bfps ladies. 
Doj glad bubs is snuggled in.
Jen good luck on us I have one Thursday too and then I'm off to ob the following week. I don't really feel comfortable yet. At my specialist it's more care and they are very efficient and I just feel safe. My ob is awesome. It's not too much my ob won't do for me but I may ask about extra scans or something


----------



## Mommieh25

So glad everyone is well. Expecting to hear good news. I've been super busy with family stuff, plus trying to plan a surprise party for hubby. He is the hardest to do anything for.......

Well no cycle yet, but expecting her. All my tests have been negative. So I will skip a month and try again next month.


----------



## Mommieh25

Sorry I had to get my girls. But it is wonderful to see everyone is dong great. Jen and Waiting sounds like some good numbers. Now for the tww for you ladies. Can't wait to hear the good news!

Florida and Doj so happy to hear your your bambinos are fairing well. Doj it will be so worth it when you look into those eyes.


----------



## Mags623

Hi ladies!
I just had my first ultrasound. I am exactly 6 weeks along and only 1 little bean :) I saw the little heartbeat at 114BPM and the doctors are very pleased with everything. It def calmed my nerves.


----------



## Mags623

Jennifer and Waiting, great numbers!!! Let us know if you need to vent during the 2WW we are here for you :)


----------



## waitingongod1

Thanks Mags! Congrats on ultrasound! I will get to go to doc to test on the 16th! 13 days to go! Doesn't seem like that many but it does at the same time!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Only 42 hours till I get to see my lil nugget :)


----------



## Mommieh25

Mags623 said:


> Hi ladies!
> I just had my first ultrasound. I am exactly 6 weeks along and only 1 little bean :) I saw the little heartbeat at 114BPM and the doctors are very pleased with everything. It def calmed my nerves.


Yay Mags! I can't wait to hear all the other good news during your baby journey!


----------



## xomandyxo

hi! I have read through all 50 pages! Yikes a lot in a month  Bit about me.. I am now 33 years old and my amazing handsome husband/best friend is 29. I have a 15 year old daughter from a previous relationship, my husband does not have any children. My husband and I are trying for our first baby together. WISH US LUCK! We have had 2 miscarriages, one in 2009 and one in 2011. 2009 pregnancy was completely accidental but never the less we were overly joyed. 2011 was planned but was not a successful one. After that we decided to wait a couple years and try again and here we are We tried from November 2012 to May of 2013, took a break and enjoyed our summer. Started again in December 2013. My husband had a SA done in February and we found out his Morphology is only 3%! I also have a Single MTHFR mutation and husband has double. (C677T) We changed our vitamins and that has helped ease my concerns about that! Well 12 very long months have passed and after every test known to man kind I found out that I am fine, and DH is great other than poor morphology. We decided to give it a year of trying again naturally and we did, no BFPs. All BFNs. Well I never actually got BFNs cause I do not test, not ever! I start like clock work. Never a day late. If I ever am, I will test then. So anyways, January 2015 would have been our first IUI but due to scheduling issues we just did a round of Clomid and tried ourselves. NO LUCK! February however was our first IUI Cycle. NO LUCK! 

Cycles under RE:
Cycle 1: CD1- 01/12/15 100mg Clomid CD3-7, HCG Trigger CD10, ovulated CD12. Natural Cycle - BFN

Cycle 2: CD1- 02/07/15 100mg Clomid CD3-7, HCG Trigger CD11, ovulated CD13. IUI #1 - BFN

Cycle 2 is my current cycle. Although I will start tomorrow. My temp plummets the day before I start, needless to say I checked this morning and it did :-(


----------



## Jenafyr4

I had another scan today. I was cramping and had diarrhea (tmi sorry) for a few hours. Dr said I was dehydrated. And sent me for a scan because his us tech had already left. Scan cost only $30. Baby looks good HB 140. She didn't do a vaginal because she knew I was having tummy issues. I go tomorrow to my RE for my regularly scheduled US.
Today is my moms birthday and she wants me to take her to get a new vacuum cleaner lol. I will update after tomorrow's scan


----------



## waitingongod1

Xo-sorry you have had the rough road we've had. Good luck on iui#2! How many follicles did you have last time?


----------



## sugargully

Welcome xo!

I'm like you, I didn't use to test. I like doing OPKs but HPTs make me sad when they're negative. 

I was wondering what blood work you got done for the diagnosis you have? My RE did many tests but just said every thing was fine with out much explanation.


----------



## floridamomma

Welcome xo!
Sugar if you know the tests you've had i can possibly tell you more to try. The mthfr is a simple blood test. I have had 5 mc back to back so I have had pretty much every test out there


----------



## xomandyxo

I had two follicles, both over 20mm this cycle. One on each side. First month I only had one. Debating on trying Femara, I hear a lot of positive things about it working when Clomid doesn't. With over 30mil motile this cycle I was sure we were going to get lucky :-( 

@Sugar, they took over 20 vials of blood and tested me for everything. Genetic, Chromosome, Immune System, DNA Fragmentation, etc.... Literally if there was a test for it, they ran it! They also have what is called a "Miscarriage Panel" that they did as well. I had them give me a copy of my results for everything for my records.


----------



## waitingongod1

Xo- I went from clomid to femera and had less luck. But everyone is different. I'm back to clomid now. My doc says best results is to go with clomid plus injections. But increase chance of multiples! We may go that route next month not sure. The doc said it could have 35% success. Vs. 30% on just clomid. I don't understand how people says it only takes one sperm...and one egg...because I have 10 eggs this cycle and 35 million sperm and I bet that one sperm won't meet it!


----------



## xomandyxo

Yea I think I am going to stick it out a couple more rounds. So far I haven't really had any side effects from it other than hot flashes. Lining is still nice and thick, no cysts, etc.. Hell I even stay pretty "not dry" down there.. Lol


----------



## Jennifer.

woohoo guess what? I called to see how my LH looked the day oh my IUI to see when I would have ovulated..they said I was surging that day so it was perfect timing! Hollerr

XO welcome!! Our plan is that if we don't get a BFP this cycle (second round of Clomid and IUI) we are going to injectables. I feel like Clomid does nothing for me since I only have 1 follie all the dang time


----------



## waitingongod1

Jennifer- Great news! This mornings temp made fertility friend app changed my ovulation day to day of iui too! Worried over nothing


----------



## Jenafyr4

Excited for you ladies tww.

Had another US with my RE today and all is good. He will see me again at 9 weeks then I'm officially released to my OB


----------



## floridamomma

I'm 7 weeks today. Scan yesterday went well. Baby still on board and a strong heart beat. I've been released to my ob. My first appt is Tuesday. At 7+4. I will request a scan at 9 and probably 12 weeks.


----------



## waitingongod1

Yah Florida! How are you feeling?


----------



## xomandyxo

@Jennifer, I wish my Dr would let me move to injectables that fast! I think he will after three or five failed rounds of IUI which we have only done one so far. 

@Jena and Florida! Congrats  Glad everything is going great!

@Waiting, glad FF has ovulation the same day 

Still no AF for me.. Temp was actually at 97.7 this morning. Not stressing too much, I hear Clomid causes delayed periods. If temp is still up and no AF by Sunday I will call the Dr. I just want to hurry up and start a new cycle, unless for some wild miracle I am pregnant even though I got a BFN at 11DPO and have ZERO symptoms!!


----------



## floridamomma

Xo have you retested? 
A fm I'm doing well Judy tired alot


----------



## xomandyxo

No I haven't.. I think I might in the morning if my temp is still up. I just hope it isn't a cyst, I read that if you get cysts from Clomid then it will keep your temps up and delay your period.. Just odd my temp went back up.


----------



## Jennifer.

xomandyxo said:


> @Jennifer, I wish my Dr would let me move to injectables that fast! I think he will after three or five failed rounds of IUI which we have only done one so far.
> 
> @Jena and Florida! Congrats  Glad everything is going great!
> 
> @Waiting, glad FF has ovulation the same day
> 
> Still no AF for me.. Temp was actually at 97.7 this morning. Not stressing too much, I hear Clomid causes delayed periods. If temp is still up and no AF by Sunday I will call the Dr. I just want to hurry up and start a new cycle, unless for some wild miracle I am pregnant even though I got a BFN at 11DPO and have ZERO symptoms!!

The only reason they are letting me is because I have a history with recurrent miscarriages and my uterus isnt perfect so I may have trouble implanting..not really sure how that correlates with Clomid but whatever lol


----------



## waitingongod1

xo- test yet?

Jennifer- when are you testing?


----------



## Jennifer.

waitingongod1 said:


> xo- test yet?
> 
> Jennifer- when are you testing?


Yeaa I decided to test next Friday!! I'm going to buy a cheapo test today to see if my trigger is still there soon though.. I do NOTTT want to go through what I did last month.

When will you test?


----------



## waitingongod1

Usually I don't test...but this month I actually order 5 day sooner pack of 3 test. Usually I don't like to spend all that money on disappointment, but I thought it would be great if I could learn I was pregnant early this month! I was thinking about testing 10dpo, which is Thursday? What do you girls think? Hold off or is that soon enough? Usually lp is 14/15 days for me. Doc appointment is March 16. I'm counting down the days, Trying to not get my hopes up, but afraid they are already up and scared to death if this doesn't work, I really....don't want to do another iui....


----------



## Jennifer.

waitingongod1 said:


> Usually I don't test...but this month I actually order 5 day sooner pack of 3 test. Usually I don't like to spend all that money on disappointment, but I thought it would be great if I could learn I was pregnant early this month! I was thinking about testing 10dpo, which is Thursday? What do you girls think? Hold off or is that soon enough? Usually lp is 14/15 days for me. Doc appointment is March 16. I'm counting down the days, Trying to not get my hopes up, but afraid they are already up and scared to death if this doesn't work, I really....don't want to do another iui....

10dpo still might be early but who am I kidding I'm doing it 11dpo lol. Did you test your trigger out?


----------



## waitingongod1

no I;ve never tested trigger out, let me know when yours is tested out!


----------



## xomandyxo

I started Saturday and got my Femara called in this morning and I go in on the 16th for my CD10 testing.. It's our anniversary that day so I am praying for AMAZING news, hoping for a couple follicles.


----------



## waitingongod1

Good luck xo!


----------



## Mags623

Hello ladies! Sorry I have been MIA for a while, work is keeping me really busy. I am loving this warm up in Chicago though! We really needed it.

How are the 2WW's going? How is everyone feeling? 

I have another US tomorrow, I will be 7 weeks. I always get so nervous but also excited the day before.


----------



## sugargully

I'm starting to debate myself on when to test. Maybe you ladies can help me out with a pros and cons list. I can test early 10dpo or just wait for missed AF. I had been waiting. I've only used 1 hpt since we've started trying.

What would you ladies say are the benefits of testing early?

Hope every one is managing the TWW okay.


----------



## floridamomma

If you need to take meds to help sustain pregnancy then test early. If not don't stress yourself


----------



## waitingongod1

I hate the 2ww!! On 8 dpo. Very emotional and feel like I have been hit by a truck from progesterone. ..just not feeling like iui #2 is going to work. Sorry for being such a downer. I just don't know if I can do another iui...


----------



## Mags623

waitingongod1 said:


> I hate the 2ww!! On 8 dpo. Very emotional and feel like I have been hit by a truck from progesterone. ..just not feeling like iui #2 is going to work. Sorry for being such a downer. I just don't know if I can do another iui...

I'm sorry your having a hard time Waiting, don't lose hope. You are strong and can handle it. Whatever it takes to get that baby just keep your head up!!


----------



## Mags623

sugargully said:


> I'm starting to debate myself on when to test. Maybe you ladies can help me out with a pros and cons list. I can test early 10dpo or just wait for missed AF. I had been waiting. I've only used 1 hpt since we've started trying.
> 
> What would you ladies say are the benefits of testing early?
> 
> Hope every one is managing the TWW okay.

Pro would obviously be knowing early and not stressing yourself out.

Just do what you feel is right for yourself. If you think can wait until your beta test then do it but if you can't then we won't judge you :)


----------



## waitingongod1

Jen- good luck testing tomorrow! ! I think I might Saturday if not def. Sunday bc my appointment is monday


----------



## Jennifer.

waitingongod1 said:


> Jen- good luck testing tomorrow! ! I think I might Saturday if not def. Sunday bc my appointment is monday

I was just thinking about you!! My appointment is Monday as well!! ugh I'm thinking about pushing testing back until Saturday because I dont want to see a false positive from the trigger. I though you were going to test today, love?


----------



## sugargully

Mags623 said:


> waitingongod1 said:
> 
> 
> I hate the 2ww!! On 8 dpo. Very emotional and feel like I have been hit by a truck from progesterone. ..just not feeling like iui #2 is going to work. Sorry for being such a downer. I just don't know if I can do another iui...
> 
> I'm sorry your having a hard time Waiting, don't lose hope. You are strong and can handle it. Whatever it takes to get that baby just keep your head up!!Click to expand...

I completely understand your feeling about the progesterone. It makes me so sleepy and crampy. I'm not on suppositories right now but I read an increased number of eggs during ovulation leads to more in our system. 

I just got 21day back and it was 15.1. OB was pleased but I don't think it's high enough.


----------



## waitingongod1

Jennifer. said:


> waitingongod1 said:
> 
> 
> Jen- good luck testing tomorrow! ! I think I might Saturday if not def. Sunday bc my appointment is monday
> 
> I was just thinking about you!! My appointment is Monday as well!! ugh I'm thinking about pushing testing back until Saturday because I dont want to see a false positive from the trigger. I though you were going to test today, love?Click to expand...

I know I chickened out..I just can't see another negative. ..ugh


----------



## Jennifer.

waitingongod1 said:


> Jennifer. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waitingongod1 said:
> 
> 
> Jen- good luck testing tomorrow! ! I think I might Saturday if not def. Sunday bc my appointment is monday
> 
> I was just thinking about you!! My appointment is Monday as well!! ugh I'm thinking about pushing testing back until Saturday because I dont want to see a false positive from the trigger. I though you were going to test today, love?Click to expand...
> 
> I know I chickened out..I just can't see another negative. ..ughClick to expand...

I feel you, love! I bought a pack today and now I just have to figure out when to use them!


----------



## waitingongod1

Guess 10 follicules doesn't equal success iui#2 failed. Negative today on dpiui11 migraine today which I always get and temp drop...should get af in a few days...we will do iui number 3 but this is the end of our road. We are done after this....


----------



## Jennifer.

waitingongod1 said:


> Guess 10 follicules doesn't equal success iui#2 failed. Negative today on dpiui11 migraine today which I always get and temp drop...should get af in a few days...we will do iui number 3 but this is the end of our road. We are done after this....


I caved today too and got a negative....hugs girl! I'm crampy too so I'm sure AF is on her way..

We're still early though so who knowsssss... Good thing is we meet Monday to talk about injectables


----------



## waitingongod1

Jennifer. said:


> waitingongod1 said:
> 
> 
> Guess 10 follicules doesn't equal success iui#2 failed. Negative today on dpiui11 migraine today which I always get and temp drop...should get af in a few days...we will do iui number 3 but this is the end of our road. We are done after this....
> 
> 
> I caved today too and got a negative....hugs girl! I'm crampy too so I'm sure AF is on her way..
> 
> We're still early though so who knowsssss... Good thing is we meet Monday to talk about injectablesClick to expand...

I am sorry Jennifer : ( We will too.. I have a feeling I won't be able to do injectables due to already getting too many follicles on clomid.. which stinks because I hear that injectables are usually your best hope for IUI... still can't believe there is nothing wrong with me or my hubby and we can't get pregnant... just blows my mind haha Oh well we will try iui#3 and we have already started our adoption process... It will be nice to just close the door on infertility after next month if need be and do it with no regrets... (We won't do IVF, too expensive, unless we get picked to do egg sharing)


----------



## Jenafyr4

Sorry girls...and there is mini ivf. It's alot cheaper if yall have to take that route *prayers*


----------



## waitingongod1

Jena- what's a mini ivf. And how much? Our doc quoted us for ivf for 10000


----------



## Jenafyr4

Mini ivf is minimal stimulation and most doctors won't implant more than 2 or 3 fertilized eggs. It runs around 5k. Idk where you are located but call around to other clinics. There's a place in Orlando that costs 4400 plus meds. If you apply for compassionate care it saves alot.


----------



## dojenstein

Hey guys, 

So sorry I've been so MIA. I think I mentioned that work warned me against going online during business hours because "they" monitor us. But there's only 7 minutes left in the workday, so who cares. 

But I've either been sick or sleeping. I feel like that's my whole life now. Although it is starting to get better. Had another US and all is good. Got to hear the heartbeat, which was very cool. 

I'm so sorry IUI hasn't worked for you guys yet. I read about someone who got PG on like their 7th IUI cycle. Not that I'm promoting doing it that long. I can't imagine how hard it is to be down this route without success yet. Hugs and thoughts (and crossed fingers) it works out for you guys soon. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. I'll be on vacation next week so maybe I will resort to doing things on my mobile...although it's a killer on my eyesight!


----------



## Jennifer.

How did your beta go today Waiting?


----------



## waitingongod1

Jennifer. said:


> How did your beta go today Waiting?

oh negative.. I shouldn't have been surprised... but I was .. and cried at the doctors office so didn't get all my questions answered... Doc gave me cell phone number to call with questions. Talked about taking a break because he saw how emotionally hard this was for me this month... of course he would love for me to go straight to IVF because of best chances.. but he isn't the one paying 10,000.. and I just can't stand that there is nothing wrong with either one of us and all of a sudden we are paying 10,000 to have a baby. 

I think I am going to go ahead and do this next IUI as long as I don't have an cysts from baseline ultrasound because my next IUI will fall on my spring break (I am a teacher) and I can't pass up not having to take personal days for this. Also, this is my last IUI and I would like to just get it over with and know that I did my best. We have started application for adoption and I have put my application for egg donor sharing. So we will see. Took the day off work just to recover emotionally. This one hit hard.

How about yours? (It is okay if positive, I would like to hear some good news!)


----------



## Jenafyr4

Last appointment with my RE went great. Measuring 8w3d and HB176. Dr says less that 5% chance of miscarriage at this point. I will post sono pics tomorrow


----------



## sugargully

Jenafyr4 said:


> Last appointment with my RE went great. Measuring 8w3d and HB176. Dr says less that 5% chance of miscarriage at this point. I will post sono pics tomorrow

Wonderful news.


----------



## floridamomma

Well today is the furthest I've made it in pregnancy. Well at least it's a start having miscarriages. My next scan is a week and a half away I'll be 10 weeks so try to stay calm until then. Hope everyone else is doing okay.


----------



## boobear2872

Imsorry ur so down waiting, hugs to u.

Im just back from iui, doc had strong talk about me going on meds again or if I do he keeps pushing doner ; (.which oh doesnt want too.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Here's my little nugget :)
 



Attached Files:







sono.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3









sono1.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jennifer.

Jena your nugget put a smile on my face!

Yesterday was.....okay... I got the Okay for injectables but my insurance only covers it with a few months of timed intercourse THEN they will okay it for IUI..so with that said I'm on a hiatus with IUI which makes me incredibly bummed.

As a side note I am so happy with my insurance right now lol... $6500 in medication and I only had to pay 20 bucks


----------



## waitingongod1

So sorry Jen :/ lucky about insurance though! Mine will not cover 1 penny!


----------



## sugargully

Wow that's great with your insurance! Try Softcups while waiting for the IUI. So many same sex ladies on this site swear by them. That's what has me using them while saving for IVF.


----------



## waitingongod1

Well went to doctor today for baseline ultrasound on cd2 and I have a large cyst from clomid... blah.. So will be taking medication for 2 weeks and will go back to see him to make sure it is gone before IUI # 3, kind of a blessing for a 2 week break since I wasn't going to give myself one. Also we have decided to use injections this last IUI. Not sure what medication it is but they are shots for 5-10 days before ovulation, I know some of you did these. Does anyone remember if there was an exact time to give yourself these like the trigger shot had to be like 10pm for me. Are these the same? Thanks!


----------



## boobear2872

first time I used injectable was twice a day for ten days, my second month once a day for eight the trigger I had to take 36hours before my iui


----------



## waitingongod1

OK the injections did they have to be at a certain time? And thanks!


----------



## boobear2872

Yup all injectables are timed


----------



## Mommieh25

Hi everyone I know it has been awhile for me but had a lot going on, plus I'm planning this huge event. Well I am in two week wait again and if it doesn't work this round then possibly injectable a. I'm nervous concerning this though because of all the side effects stories I hear. So wondering if I want to give it a break for a month then try them. 

It seems like everyone is doing wonderful. It was So much to read so I have to catch upon everything. I missed you ladies a bunch though! Sending everyone hugs!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waitingongod1

Mommieh25 said:


> Hi everyone I know it has been awhile for me but had a lot going on, plus I'm planning this huge event. Well I am in two week wait again and if it doesn't work this round then possibly injectable a. I'm nervous concerning this though because of all the side effects stories I hear. So wondering if I want to give it a break for a month then try them.
> 
> It seems like everyone is doing wonderful. It was So much to read so I have to catch upon everything. I missed you ladies a bunch though! Sending everyone hugs!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good luck on 2ww! Sounds like you have distractions though. What side effects have you heard about them? I know when I had to decide to take a month off for IUI #3 I opted out, but looks like my body wanted me to because I ended up having a cyst on cd2. So he put me on birth control for 2 weeks. Nice mini break!


----------



## waitingongod1

Update!!! I ordered my injections today from Europe(I live in the states) so that is crazy to me. BUT I got a call from my doctor today. I had put an application in to be an egg donor and a couple picked me today!! This mean next month... no IUI#3 I am going straight to IVF. Pretty overwhelming but I am excited. This will pay for pretty much all of my IVF that we weren't going to do because we couldn't afford 10,000 up front. God is good! I will also be able to help another couple out while they help us out financially. What a great program.


----------



## Jennifer.

waitingongod1 said:


> Update!!! I ordered my injections today from Europe(I live in the states) so that is crazy to me. BUT I got a call from my doctor today. I had put an application in to be an egg donor and a couple picked me today!! This mean next month... no IUI#3 I am going straight to IVF. Pretty overwhelming but I am excited. This will pay for pretty much all of my IVF that we weren't going to do because we couldn't afford 10,000 up front. God is good! I will also be able to help another couple out while they help us out financially. What a great program.


That is so wonderful and exciting waiting!!! I started my follistim today at 50IU and it wasnt fun lol.. For some reason the site is super tender and i'm already bruised. the needle was def bigger than lupron and hcg trigger shots..

Waiting I am so very excited for you!! IF you guys want to add me on facebook feel free to shoot me a PM


----------



## Jenafyr4

All is going good here... Almost 10 weeks :happydance:Still havent spread the news. I think we will on Easter. I made our announcement. My bunch all have a shoe addiction so I thought this one was fitting.
 



Attached Files:







growing.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mommieh25

waitingongod1 said:


> Mommieh25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I know it has been awhile for me but had a lot going on, plus I'm planning this huge event. Well I am in two week wait again and if it doesn't work this round then possibly injectable a. I'm nervous concerning this though because of all the side effects stories I hear. So wondering if I want to give it a break for a month then try them.
> 
> It seems like everyone is doing wonderful. It was So much to read so I have to catch upon everything. I missed you ladies a bunch though! Sending everyone hugs!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Good luck on 2ww! Sounds like you have distractions though. What side effects have you heard about them? I know when I had to decide to take a month off for IUI #3 I opted out, but looks like my body wanted me to because I ended up having a cyst on cd2. So he put me on birth control for 2 weeks. Nice mini break!Click to expand...

Wow I'm so sorry their this. I'm trying to makeup my mind. Some say it wad better than Clomid and some say no. My RE said there really is not much difference between the two as far as side effects. I mean besides possible mulitiples.


----------



## Mommieh25

Jenafyr4 said:


> All is going good here... Almost 10 weeks :happydance:Still havent spread the news. I think we will on Easter. I made our announcement. My bunch all have a shoe addiction so I thought this one was fitting.

This is too cute!


----------



## Mommieh25

Jennifer. said:


> waitingongod1 said:
> 
> 
> Update!!! I ordered my injections today from Europe(I live in the states) so that is crazy to me. BUT I got a call from my doctor today. I had put an application in to be an egg donor and a couple picked me today!! This mean next month... no IUI#3 I am going straight to IVF. Pretty overwhelming but I am excited. This will pay for pretty much all of my IVF that we weren't going to do because we couldn't afford 10,000 up front. God is good! I will also be able to help another couple out while they help us out financially. What a great program.
> 
> 
> That is so wonderful and exciting waiting!!! I started my follistim today at 50IU and it wasnt fun lol.. For some reason the site is super tender and i'm already bruised. the needle was def bigger than lupron and hcg trigger shots..
> 
> Waiting I am so very excited for you!! IF you guys want to add me on facebook feel free to shoot me a PMClick to expand...

This is not good news tear. Seeing it is my next step.


----------



## Mommieh25

waitingongod1 said:


> Update!!! I ordered my injections today from Europe(I live in the states) so that is crazy to me. BUT I got a call from my doctor today. I had put an application in to be an egg donor and a couple picked me today!! This mean next month... no IUI#3 I am going straight to IVF. Pretty overwhelming but I am excited. This will pay for pretty much all of my IVF that we weren't going to do because we couldn't afford 10,000 up front. God is good! I will also be able to help another couple out while they help us out financially. What a great program.

That is an awesome program!


----------



## waitingongod1

Jenafyr4 said:


> All is going good here... Almost 10 weeks :happydance:Still havent spread the news. I think we will on Easter. I made our announcement. My bunch all have a shoe addiction so I thought this one was fitting.

So cute!


----------



## waitingongod1

Mommieh25 said:


> Jennifer. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waitingongod1 said:
> 
> 
> Update!!! I ordered my injections today from Europe(I live in the states) so that is crazy to me. BUT I got a call from my doctor today. I had put an application in to be an egg donor and a couple picked me today!! This mean next month... no IUI#3 I am going straight to IVF. Pretty overwhelming but I am excited. This will pay for pretty much all of my IVF that we weren't going to do because we couldn't afford 10,000 up front. God is good! I will also be able to help another couple out while they help us out financially. What a great program.
> 
> 
> That is so wonderful and exciting waiting!!! I started my follistim today at 50IU and it wasnt fun lol.. For some reason the site is super tender and i'm already bruised. the needle was def bigger than lupron and hcg trigger shots..
> 
> Waiting I am so very excited for you!! IF you guys want to add me on facebook feel free to shoot me a PMClick to expand...
> 
> This is not good news tear. Seeing it is my next step.Click to expand...

I'm not looking forward to all the injections either!


----------



## Mommieh25

Seems like no one is here now. But I had a horrible experience with my this fertility specialist. I finally asked for a hsg. Only to find out that my tubes were blocked from scarring most likely. Why have me go through all those side effects of clomid for nothing! I am switching doctors so I will begin another journey. Ugggghhhhhhh! I really just don't trust him now. I hate this. I keep trying not to cry.


----------



## Mags623

Mommieh25 said:


> Seems like no one is here now. But I had a horrible experience with my this fertility specialist. I finally asked for a hsg. Only to find out that my tubes were blocked from scarring most likely. Why have me go through all those side effects of clomid for nothing! I am switching doctors so I will begin another journey. Ugggghhhhhhh! I really just don't trust him now. I hate this. I keep trying not to cry.

I'm so sorry you had a bad experience :( Your deserve much better than that. I hope you find a new doctor that understands and sympathizes with what you have gone through. Good luck! Hold your head up!


----------

